# The Undiscovered Frontier (Finished!)



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2011)

You awaken in pain, coughing fluids out of your lungs while writhing on the damp, wet floor of a cave, naked and cold. You blink painfully in the little light that penetrates the cave from the outside. Your squinting eyes and straining ears detect other coughing and naked bodies around you, in the same vulnerable and frightened state that you are in. You stand on wobbling legs, wondering why you feel so weak and why it takes you a moment to get used to feeling your muscles once more. The cave has several standing containers, and you count the other humanoids among you and realize that all of you must have fallen out of the vessels. As a group you stumble towards the cave entrance, partly for the sun's warmth and partly to find out where you are. As the gaggle of you walk out, a horrific scene greets you. The sand-covered land you stand upon and the humid air you breath are painfully hot, and yet you see no sun in the bright, mist-covered sky. All around you is blasted wasteland, with the broken bodies of two destroyed and dead armies laying in front of you. The bodies near the cave you walked out of are predominantly human, while the opposing force was a strange combination of anthromorphic monstrosities ranging from werewolves to serpent men. It is evident that the outnumbered humans died protecting you, unleashing cataclysmic magic that wiped out both forces. But you also realize that you are lost in confusion. Except for a first and last name that comes unbidden to your lips and the knowledge of martial skills and powerful magic, you have no idea who you or the dead around you are.

The corpses rest on a sand-covered wasteland, with a handful of dead, barren trees.  The sand itself is burned to black in a number of places where scorch marks made a permanent imprint onto the grains.  As you face the battlefield, you notice that you are on a small peninsula, with a sulfuric-smelling pale sea behind you and to your sides.  Something about the colorization and smell of the water warns you away.  The mists that are in the sky hang low, perhaps only twenty feet or so above you.  You do see some signs of vegetation a couple of miles ahead of your position, though the mists block out enough of your view to remove the possibility of greater detail.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2011)

The small, hairless man with skin like sandstone coughs up a mass of viscous liquid and wrenches himself up into a seated position to better clear his lungs.  Once he can finally breathe with ease he scrapes the gum away from his eyes and opens them to reveal eyes like fire.

He stands on wobbly legs not fully understanding his weakness but feeling like he has just suffered through a long illness.  He looks around and sees several others in the same state that he is in: weak, naked and confused.  His nudity doesn't seem to bother him but he looks around clearly unsure of his surroundings.  In a brief moment of panic he can't even remember his name but suddenly it comes to him.

"Ar.. Arkos.  Arkos Stoneborn.  I am Arkos Stoneborn."

His voice is rough from lack of use and he has to clear it several times before it sounds normal.  Since the others are in various states of collecting themselves Arkos stumbles towards the light at the cave entrace.  He halts squinting out at the blasted land and shades his eyes with his hand to stare at the horror of the dessicated armies.  Moisture quickly evaporates from his skin as he stares.

"What happened here?"





[sblock=MiniStats]Coming soon![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2011)

A rather hairy, rather big, rather bulky rather... Wait is that a hobgoblin or a bear? The not small at all hobgoblin on a corner grunts and growls as he tries to step up. He is massive, and seems like an avatar of his race. His eyes looks from one side to the other, as if awaken from a bad dream. He growls again, rubbing his legs, that just now stopped wobbling. 







As the Mephling declares what his name is, Sarpot sends a darting look at him. *"Why would I care what your name is...?" *his phrase is cut short, as something seems to hurt in the hobgoblin's head, he shuts his eyes and grabs his head. Slowly, he reopens his eyes to find that the creature had wandered off, towards the entrance of the cave. 
Sarpot stumbles behind him, and puts a hand on the edge of the cave's entrance, dumbstruck by the terrible landscape. He stands there, looking at the scene. *"Crap... Oh well...Move a side midget, I need to pass."* the hulking hobgoblin says, as he makes his way past Arkos, jumping down to the sand. It's hot, so the hobo starts to move quickly, giving the occasional jump, until he appears to spot something. Quickly, he moves to a group of bodies and unceremoniously starts to loot them. He takes a blanket, unfolds it, looks at it, tilts his head to the right, and then puts it on his head, as a manner of cloak, to block some of the scorching sunrays.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently acting in a daze Arkos was barely aware when the hobgoblin first addressed him.  He blinks while trying to formulate a reply but the hobgoblin has pushed past onto the hot sand. 

"Because _I_ care what your name is," he mutters.

He watches as the hobgoblin picks through the bodies and finds skin covering.  It is clearly a good idea to take what they need; these unfortunates won't need it any longer, but the mystery of the cave still pulls at him and Arkos turns back to see how the others sprawled in the cave are faring.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Lightning Arc:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/4 remaining
*Agile Feet:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 3/3
*Spells Prepared: *
1st level: bless, divine favor, longstrider (D)
0-level: guidance, light, stabilize

NOTE: copied a statblock from another character.  Updated bits are orange; old stuff is purple.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2011)

*"Sarpot The Big, you can call me Sarpot."* Says distractedly the hobo, as he picks more stuff up. This time, clothing, bloodstained half burnt, Hobgoblin style. He puts it on quickly, looking quite funny as his furry skill pumps the clothing, making him look chubby. *"Uuuu fancy that..."* he mutters as he runs to pick up the next piece of equipment from the dead grip of a decapitated woman.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

Mellisande awakes as if from a long sleep. There's crust in her eyes and something in her mouth. She tries to breathe, and suddenly finds herself coughing hard enough to spasm and clench as fluid gushes from her lungs up her throat and out her mouth.

"Puah!" she puahs, and wipes her arm over her mouth. "Why does it taste like..." She smacks her lips and grimaces cutely. "Caterpillars? Dipped in strawberry lard? Huh."

With effort she sits up and takes stock. Tubes. Cave full of unconscious naked people who, until recently it seemed, she was one of. The cloying antiseptic smell of whatever that fluid was. No memory.

"That must've been some party. It's always the good ones you forget. It seems kind of unfair somehow."

Then the silhouette that's blocking part of the white oval of light at the front of the cave becomes clear to her, and Mellisande calls, shading her eyes, "Excuse me? You there, have you seen my clothes? They'd be a lot like your clothes, I think...only much, much smaller, and for a girl."

She looks down at herself and with a sigh to preserve modesty, speaks a few words in a trilling language that's as much song as speaking. Colorful garments swirl into being around her, waving gently in a wind that can't be felt.

Thus girded, Mellisande gets up and stretches, then pads to the cave opening as well, her bare feet making little 'splap' noises as she goes. 

Though the hobgoblin had called Arkos 'midget,' this girl truly earned the description. Small enough to be mistaken for a human child of nine or ten years perhaps, but clearly full grown even with the colorful gown she'd conjured to cover her, Mellisande was pretty...even beautiful if one could get past the size difference. Her hair, even slimy and wet, seemed to twinkle oddly in the sunlight that spilled onto her through the cave entrance.

Gazing out at the destroyed army, her large green eyes widened and she pursed her lips to whistle.

"Looks like that really WAS a good party."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarpot was scavenging a particular pile of corpses when he turned to the cave entrance as he heard the high pitched whistle.* "I be damned, another tick." *he mutters, wondering if he was the only thing big enough to replace a burnt torch. Not that there were any in need of replacement really though. 
*"Hey ye, what's yer name? It seems that the other bean with legs has established the very first basement for a rule system for the 'Naked Cavesman clan'; and that is telling someone's name, because he cares. And where did ye get the fancy outfit eh?"* the hobo points a rotten arm at the gnome, then continues taking rings and other objects from it, before disposing it, by throwing it over his head.* "Oh niiice..."* The attention of the hobo is taken elsewhere as he spots something in the corpse of a lizardman. He walks towards it, chuckling to himslef, now wearing a pair of cloth shoes that protect his feet from the hot sand.* "Sarpot, ye ol' bugger, ye have an eagle's sight."* He kneels next to the lizardman, trying to get it out of his leather armor. HIS leather armor.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2011)

Another cough from the cave. One of a pair of exquisite beings stirs and rises slowly. He stands, tall, strong and beautiful as he gazes at the cave and the others. A look a recollection flits across his face as he looks at the woman who was lying next to him. As he stands and staggers to the cave entrance he blanches as he see the destruction. Turning to the others he asks "What has happened? Where are we?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

"I am Mellisande," the tiny woman replied primly, with a curtsy...though her hand passed through the hem of her dress without moving it. "The intrepid and daring, who's name brings woe to the wicked, and weal to...people she likes. I like. And my dress is made of moonbeams and dreams, because I can't seem to find my actual clothes."

She glances at the newcomer and giggles. "Hey, uh...you're still naked you know."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "I am Mellisande," the tiny woman replied primly, with a curtsy...though her hand passed through the hem of her dress without moving it. "The intrepid and daring, who's name brings woe to the wicked, and weal to...people she likes. I like. And my dress is made of moonbeams and dreams, because I can't seem to find my actual clothes."
> 
> She glances at the newcomer and giggles. "Hey, uh...you're still naked you know."




The tall muscular man looks at Mellisande. "I am aware of that fact Mellisande. I can clothe myself if it bothers you, but I find no shame in my state. But thank you for bringing it to my attention. I am Nerin Kordsarm." as he says his name, a confusion comes across his face, a fleeting memory.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

The confused party members take a moment to pick through the bodies for useful tools.  Much has been destroyed, shattered from explosive magic forces.  At certain places the scroungers find what appears to be epicenters of explosions at the center of large circles or the starting points of long, V-shaped scorch marks.  Often they find the shattered remnants of staves at those locations, as if wizards had decided in a suicidal moment of desperation to shatter their devices and unleash cataclysmic magic.

Still they are able to recover, and Mellisande is able to identify all of the following:
3 _Girdles of Shield_ which act just like a _Wand of Shield_, but is worn around the waste.  Each girdle has 50 charges.  Any character who is normally unable to use wands, but has at least one skill point in Use Magic Device can make a skill check to activate the girdle properly and use one charge.  Or else the character can announce that he will spend time using the girdle until he learns to use it without requiring further skill checks.  He will use up a number of charges doing so, but will be able to use any other Girdle of Shield without skill checks in the future.

The party also finds a _Club+1 of Electricity_ with 50 charges.  This metal club has an electrified band on the top.  The club functions as a club+1, but each strike removes a magical charge and inflicts an extra 1d10 points of electrical damage on its target.  Once all the charges are spent, the club becomes a masterwork club that grants a +1 bonus to hit and damage.

The party also finds _Acrobat Boots_ (similar to that found in 3.5E Magic Compendium).  The boots have 30 charges left.  A user can expend 1 to 3 charges in order to gain the following for one round:
1 charge = 10 foot move bonus
2 charges = 15 foot move bonus
3 charges = 20 foot move bonus

At the farthest end of the battlefield you find a number of several muscular serpent men.  They have the lower bodies of snakes and lack feet.  Something about them sparks a memory or recognition in your minds.  They are called the Yuan-Ti and they seemed to have been surrounding and protecting a much smaller and thin serpent-like man.  The appearance of the smaller serpent man fills you with sudden dread and foreboding.  

You recognize the race as not only an enemy, but The Enemy.  The Enemy seeks your races destruction and you have been at war for a long, long time.  Unlike the larger Yuan-Ti, it is fully clothed in a uniform that seems to have melted into its skin.  It wears a mask, also grafted from intense heat, and large oval-like goggles.  Somehow two wands tied to its hip seemed to have survived.  One is a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds [level 1]_ with 50 charges and the other is a _Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow_.  Like the girdles, if a PC's class cannot use one of these wands, but the PC has point in Use Magical Device, the PC can opt to expend some time and charges until he gains enough proficiency to use any such wand of the particular spell effect without making future skill checks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2011)

*"Nice trinkets eh? Good thing that I learned how to use this wizard's stuff."* Says Sarpot, as he keeps scavenging things, caring nothing about the dead. He makes a pause when the group reaches the serpent men. *"Let's find out..." *With his big clawed hand, Sarpot attempts to take out the mask of the dead agent of The Enemy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarpot gets a firm grip and tugs once solidly on the nose of the mask, but it doesn't budge.  He gives another stronger pull, and is rewarded with a squelch as the mask comes loose along with half the creature's face.  Stick bits of flesh hand from the majority of the mask's interior.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarpot gives an appreciative look at his gruesome work, and then a good glance at the creatures who's face he just ripped out. He hopes that the features of the deceased would spark some memory flash or something. If not, it was fun to rip someone's face off.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

"I think this is it," Mellisande calls over from where she's gingerly pushing bodies around, her eyes gleaming unnaturally with divination magic that scans for enchanted objects. "I haven't found anything else since those boots. I guess all the really good stuff got burned up."

Of all of them, Mellisande had had the most trouble scavenging equipment. She managed to assemble a sort of two-piece outfit from scraps that barely preserved modesty, though it'd be useless for protection from weather, before her glamour faded. Shoes were even harder until she found a pair of sandals on a svelte elf that almost fit...it was the best she could do. Now they made little flopping noises as she walked over to the others.

For a moment she stared at the features of 'The Enemy,' both were there was still skin, and where there wasn't. Then she pinched her features and shrieked, "EEEWwww!" girlishly before quickly reeling away. She recovered just as fast though when she glanced off towards the cave they'd vacated and asked, "Why do you think we were in there?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "I think this is it," Mellisande calls over from where she's gingerly pushing bodies around, her eyes gleaming unnaturally with divination magic that scans for enchanted objects. "I haven't found anything else since those boots. I guess all the really good stuff got burned up."
> 
> Of all of them, Mellisande had had the most trouble scavenging equipment. She managed to assemble a sort of two-piece outfit from scraps that barely preserved modesty, though it'd be useless for protection from weather, before her glamour faded. Shoes were even harder until she found a pair of sandals on a svelte elf that almost fit...it was the best she could do. Now they made little flopping noises as she walked over to the others.
> 
> For a moment she stared at the features of 'The Enemy,' both were there was still skin, and where there wasn't. Then she pinched her features and shrieked, "EEEWwww!" girlishly before quickly reeling away. She recovered just as fast though when she glanced off towards the cave they'd vacated and asked, "Why do you think we were in there?"




Nerin pulls his eyes away from the carnage to look at Mellisande. "I do not know. I would guess from the arrangement of bodies we were being protected for some reason. Whether we we in the cave as it was being attacked or if we appeared in the cave after the battle is a matter of speculation. Perhaps all these people sacrificed themselves to protect us from The Enemy, these vile creatures. The question as Mellisande asked is important. Why were we protected? Why were we there? Why can we  not remember much of our past? Were we brought here from another world to save this one? Were we selected by our deities to fulfill some mission in the wake of the desolation that was done here? I do not know. I assure you we will find out though." Nerin bends down and pulls out a mostly intact scabbard that he stows the greatsword he fashioned out of remnants into it.

"There is still a woman in the cave who has not awoken yet. I suggest we try to wake her, finish finding anything of use and head out. There is no food here and I wold not trust the water in that lake." advises Nerin.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2011)

Arkos has been quiet since Mellisande's arrival but when Nerin joins them at the mouth of the cave he gives a slight nod and introduces himself.

"I am Arkos Stoneborn and I agree; I would _not_ drink that water.  Who knows what happened here.  Perhaps, we've died and this is our hell."

The mephling wanders out onto the sand and begins searching for something to wear but realizes that there is little of use to be had.  But, with the sand it is possible something lies buried...  With a triumphant grin he unearths a swath of dirty white silk, likely some company's banner, and he ties it around himself like a sarong using one end to form a hood and shield his eyes from the brightness.  He manages to form a sling from a scrap of leather and he tucks several smooth stones into a fold of his sarong.  The broken shaft of some standard-bearer's pole and a shard of a sword tied to the end makes a serviceable spear.  Equipped with such fragments he returns to the cave to rejoin Mellisande and Nerin.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:*
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"This, hell?" Mellisande looks around and shrugs. "I could deal with this. This wouldn't be such a bad hell. Now, lets take a look at this lady here..."

She trots, one might even say _scampers_, over to the still-unconscious woman in the cave and watches her for a moment.

"She's still aliiiiiive," the gnome drawls. "Maybe she's still got too much of that gunk inside her."

Without waiting for a second opinion, Mellisande pounces on the woman, landing with both hands on her belly to force any remaining fluid from her lungs...and lunch from her stomach likely, if she has any.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 24, 2011)

Lealani opened her eyes slowly, letting them take their time to adjust to the soft light. She was lying on a beach of soft creamy sand, the waves of the ocean making a gentle, soothing lapping noise nearby. The sky was blue and filled with fluffy pink clouds. The sound of birds chirping peaked her interest and when she turned her head toward the sound she could see not far was a lush, green jungle. Her body was warm in the sun and she felt so at peace she sighed contentedly. 

Then intense pain shot through her abdomen, like she was being crushed. She gasps for air as she tries to sit up but finds she can't, something is keeping her in place. This time she really opens her gray eyes and sees her horrid surroundings. She begins coughing and when her eyes adjust she finds a small woman on top of her.

"W-would you mind?" the white haired woman coughs out. "C-can't breathe..."














*OOC:*


 Sorry that is so large, I haven't had time to make it smaller. I won't post it again until I do


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2011)

"Yay!" Mellisande exulted, leaping back off of the woman. "I saved her! She's alive because of me!"

She beamed down at the white-haired lady. "You owe me now. I'd help you up, but I'm pretty small compared to you. I'd only be able to help you up to your waist or something. I'm Mellisande. No idea where we are though, except for what you can see yourself."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2011)

*"Shush!" *says Sarpot from behind, as he steps forward and grabs the woman from the wrist, and pulls her up, not gently. Not at all.* "Sarpot is the name. Welcome to our own piece of nightmareland."*


----------



## Queenie (Sep 25, 2011)

"Lealani" the tall curvy woman responds as she stands. "I was just having the nicest dream..."  she said, squinting to look around as her eyes adjust. Her skin seems to have a light shimmer, though the sun does not shine on it and her hair blows around her face as if the slightest breeze was kissing her. Her eyes seem to be searching for something...

She snaps suddenly out of her little reverie. "Sarpot," she nods to the large man, "Mellisande," she smiles warmly at the woman. "I thank you for your help. Though what I... we are doing here in the first place is the question."

She strides to the door and peers out, finding two more men outside searching the devastation. "Friends of ours?" she asks the two with her as she takes in the wreckage. This seemed to be the place of her dream but was very, very different. A small tear came to her eye, all the death and destruction was too much for her.

"Does anyone know what has happened?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

The features of the creature do not cause any more memories to spark in anyone's mind, although what remains of the face makes it clear that the snake-like creature has large, oval and black eyes behind the glasses.  Its skin is yellow and covered with a thin mucous, though if natural or caused by the melting of its skin from explosive heat is unknown.

As the group continues to wake up, scrounge and search their surroundings a screeching groan can be heard from deep within the earth.  The ground shudders slightly and the wind picks up for half a minute before settling down to normality.  You remember an accented voice whispering to you while you slept, "Ya, I know it is zu early, but ye must stop sleeping!  Vake now!  Ve cannot hold them much longer.  The Enemy has found us and if ye do not flee it will be your end!  The Vaerdun is ye home and it is dying."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2011)

When the tremor shakes the ground and a warning memory bursts into his consciousness with alarming suddenness Arkos, for a moment, stands stark still.  With a flurry of motion he grabs up his meager items and also a couple of the other things lying around.

"We cannot stay here.  I don't know where we should go; just so long as it is away from here.  Grab those items, those girdles and such and let's move.  It would likely be safest if we travel together until we figure out what is going on; I've had a memory resurface that I would share with you.  But not here; not until we get away from, from... whatever is coming."

Arkos once again exits the cave and once on the hot sand shades his eyes to look around for sign of which direction they should head.  Once he's gotten an idea he turns back to motion the others on.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2011)

Nerin stands for a moment in whispered prayer, he then gathers up he few items he has salvaged and picks up the remaining figure in the cave. Hoisting the cat-like person onto his shoulder he says "We should take this one until he wakes or we know he will not." Walking out into the hot sun, he seems to take no notice of the heat, the burning sand, or the blistering sun.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Endure Elements
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

When Arkos speaks, the party realizes that they too have had the same memory and sense of dread as if they shared it at the same time and together.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2011)

Mellisande looks around nervously at the strange disturbance, and is quick to follow the others as fast as her short legs can go. "I'm with you! Just don't go so fast!"


----------



## Queenie (Sep 25, 2011)

"Yes, yes you are correct, we need to move quickly. Has anyone gathered any water that we'll be able to drink?" Lealani moves quickly to gather some makeshift clothes.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2011)

Queenie said:


> "Yes, yes you are correct, we need to move quickly. Has anyone gathered any water that we'll be able to drink?" Lealani moves quickly to gather some makeshift clothes.




"No, but if we can find some vessels to hold water we can take the water from the lake. I can make it drinkable for us. But we must move quickly, Sarpot why don't you and I search for waterskins and fill them while the others move ahead. We should be able to catch up quickly enough" suggests Nerin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2011)

*"Aye, I'm not liking to stay longer here." *replies Sarpot, as he jumps back into the sand covered battlefield. His search quickly produces several containers. The hobgoblin moves to the edge of the water, snifs it with his oversized snout and starts filling the waterskin.* "Ye better drink first mate, I'm not drinking from this until I know it's safe."*


----------



## Queenie (Sep 27, 2011)

"Just one more thing I would like to check before we leave. Just in case there is even the smallest clue..." 

Lealani heads back into the cave and searches the vessels that they apparently came out of. She is looking for anything written on them or inside them, anything at all that might be a clue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

The water is definitely not safe for consumption, tinged with an unhealthy color and smelling of sulfur and unknown chemicals.  Perhaps Nerin can make it safer later, but you are afraid that drinking some of it as it is would result in great sickness and may actually prove fatal.

Lealani looks inside the cave, but finds no writing inside.  She does note that the cave walls are smooth and seem manufactured to her, as if the structure is artificial.  The pods the group fell from seem to be made of a plant-like, organic material.  As she is studying them, Sarpot gives a warning.  Since he was filling up containers, he notices that the water is rising slightly, an inch at a time as if caused by a quick-moving tide.

Because the party is on a peninsula, there is really only one direction they can travel.  Slightly uphill and towards the direction of vegetation far off in the swirling mists.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2011)

*"We must move fast ye naked sloths, the nasty water is going up, and if we don't hurry, we are going down. Move those feet damn it!"* encourages the hobgoblin, although his words would certainly force a goblin to move around, the harsh tone and the insults don't prove very motivating for more civilized raes.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 27, 2011)

"Yes, yes, let's get going now."  Since there is only one way to go, they head up the peninsula.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2011)

Arkos frowns back at the hobgoblin as he bellows his warning about rising water then falls in beside Lealani as she exits the cave.

"Did your search reveal anything new?"

As he speaks he looks forward towards the vegetation beyond.  His eyes gleam with the anticipation of arriving in an area where _life_ holds sway instead of a blasted plain of ancient deaths.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"We must move fast ye naked sloths, the nasty water is going up, and if we don't hurry, we are going down. Move those feet damn it!"* encourages the hobgoblin, although his words would certainly force a goblin to move around, the harsh tone and the insults don't prove very motivating for more civilized raes.




"We could swim if needed Sarpot, and if you are concerned, you certainly need not drink any of the water, no one shall force you if you do not trust in my abilities." replies Nerin.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Arkos frowns back at the hobgoblin as he bellows his warning about rising water then falls in beside Lealani as she exits the cave.
> 
> "Did your search reveal anything new?"




"Not much I'm afraid. The... containers... whatever you might call them, the vessels we apparently came from seem natural, as does this whole cave. Organic, yet placed here, if that makes sense. There are many mysteries here but I do not think there are any answers. Since none of us can recall anything we must search for answers someplace else. And, at least for now, stay together. Strength in numbers and all that." A small smile breaks out on her face. "I imagine we were doing something of value together and it is our responsibility to figure out what it is."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

The party moves on for a fifteen minute walk slightly uphill and towards the line of trees that they had seen.  When they look back, they see that the waterline has raised, though slightly.  At this rate the cave and a good portion of the battlefield will be touched by water within the hour.

The tree line comes into better view through the mists.  Although it is another thirty minute walk away or so, the party can already see that many patches of the leaves are brown in color, indicating that the trees themselves may be heading into a dormant season, or perhaps they are recently dead.

A couple of rectangular, single floor structures seem to be just beyond the trees.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 28, 2011)

Lealani throws a final glance over her shoulder. "Do you think that entire area is going to be under water soon? This is all just so odd..."

Looking forwards she comments, "Trees are a good sign. Let us go check out those buildings up there. Perhaps we can find someone else alive in this forsaken place."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2011)

"Tides maybe," Mellisande hazards. "The attack could've been timed to take place when the tide was low and our little hidey-hole was exposed. Most of the time it would've been underwater and protected."

She spies the buildings and perks up considerably. "Houses! I'll check 'em out!"

The gnomelet dashes forwards towards the treeline, making a beeline for the buildings!

(OOC - She means to cast Invisibility on herself before arriving...when she can get to the building within the 5 minute duration of the spell. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2011)

Mellisande
[sblock]
When you get closer to the buildings you activate your invisibility and move quickly through the area as you scout around.  The buildings and their interiors are demolished, with the roofs caved in, walls toppled, and the property inside scattered and smashed.  Whoever did this went out of their way to vandalize and destroy, as if attempting to erase all traces of civilization.  Small garden plots pocket the area around the buildings and near the trees, however they also show signs of being pulled up and out, with weeds dominating the rows of former crops.  There are small, shatttered knick knacks in the buildings and nearby sheds and from their appearance these buildings used to be human or demi-human as many of the broken tools, burnt and shredded papers, and other such items are familiar to you.

One building seems different, however, with debris carefully removed from the floor.  As you take a closer look, you see that this cleared off floor has a trapdoor.

Your invisibility spell is about to run out.  Do you wish to explore further or return to your companions?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

*"You are dumb as a mule. Diving in this sulphuric waters? Have you lost your mind? Shut up and move, and prove yourself useful, if you can purify that water, do it as soon as we reach dryland."* barks the hobgoblin.

He waits arms crossed for the gnome to return.* "If she isn't back in two more minutes, we are going after her. Who knows in what troubles she might have gotten herself into."*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"You are dumb as a mule. Diving in this sulphuric waters? Have you lost your mind? Shut up and move, and prove yourself useful, if you can purify that water, do it as soon as we reach dryland."* barks the hobgoblin.
> 
> He waits arms crossed for the gnome to return.* "If she isn't back in two more minutes, we are going after her. Who knows in what troubles she might have gotten herself into."*




"Some of us would have no problem in those waters since we are not as weak as you. And if you do not find a civil tongue soon Sarpot, you may not have one at all." retorts Nerin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

The hobgoblin snorts.* "Weak? I would show you the meaning of weak by pulling out your intestines through your mouth! But I need you alive to purify the water. Count yourself lucky pretty boy."* the muscular warlock snarls, and goes back to his posture.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2011)

Mellisande briefly considers recasting her spell, but then decides she doesn't really want to go down there by herself anyway...so she scurries back off into the unhealthy scrub brush, back to meet the others where she left them.

(Assuming nothing happens, just to save time)

"Hey!" the gnome exclaims on bursting out of the bushes near the party. "The houses are all wrecked, but one of them had a trap door. If it had stuff in the cellar, some of it might still be okay!"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2011)

Arkos nods slowly and thoughtfully.

"We can't pass up the chance for supplies but we should make this quick.  _Something_ is coming and I don't like the looks of that rising water.  The farther from here we can make it the better I'll feel about it."

He scowls over at Sarpot; the hobgoblin is clearly a bully who'll need watching.  But now is not the time to make an issue of his behavior and Arkos will make his way through the destroyed buildings keeping a keen eye out for threats and examining things as he goes.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2011)

After some more travelling, the rest of the party witnesses what their scout had just witnessed.

The buildings and their interiors are demolished, with the roofs caved in, walls toppled, and the property inside scattered and smashed. Whoever did this went out of their way to vandalize and destroy, as if attempting to erase all traces of civilization. Small garden plots pocket the area around the buildings and near the trees, however they also show signs of being pulled up and out, with weeds dominating the rows of former crops. There are small, shatttered knick knacks in the buildings and nearby sheds and from their appearance these buildings used to be human or demi-human as many of the broken tools, burnt and shredded papers, and other such items are familiar to you.

One building seems different, however, with debris carefully removed from the floor. As you take a closer look, you see that this cleared off floor has a trapdoor.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 29, 2011)

"Boys!" Lealani admonishes the two bickering warriors. "We need to work together right now and for the foreseeable future. So keep your playing for later. Let's go take a look at what's behind the trapdoor. Arkos is right, we should be swift and not linger. Should we check to see if it's trapped? Do any of us know how to do that?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2011)

Despite his urgings to his companions to hurry Arkos wonders if the destroyers, whoever they might be, missed something in the wanton destruction of the garden plots.  He falls behind a little and begins scanning the ground for signs of something edible that might have survived unfound.

"This was a garden.  Maybe something was missed..."

He roots around in the dirt digging his hands deep into the soil with an ease of movement that seems almost unnatural.  He gives a brief shake of his head 'no' in response to Lealani's question.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2011)

*"If no one knows how to check for traps, I'll blow the trapdoor from a safe distance, and we'll be done with it."* Sarpot says, a she spits sideways, and rubs his hands in anticipation.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"If no one knows how to check for traps, I'll blow the trapdoor from a safe distance, and we'll be done with it."* Sarpot says, a she spits sideways, and rubs his hands in anticipation.




"Well it might damage anything in there, but it seems our safest option. proceed Sarpot" says Nerin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarpot keeps rubing his hands, but as he does so, energy gathers in them, with a wicked red glow.* "Gramnak Urrgrakun!!" *grunts the hobgoblin as he outstretches his claws towards the trapdoor. Surprisingly the energy didn't shoot in a  destructive ray of harmful energy. Instead, the trapdoor glowed in red, before exploding in pieces. What Sarpot said was not random grunting, it was words in dark speech. 
The warlock grins and approaches the hole left behind, kicking splinters as he goes. 

_OOC: Using Baleful Utterance on the trapdoor. It works as a shatter spell. _


----------



## Queenie (Sep 30, 2011)

"Subtle, aren't we?" Lealani grins at Sarpot. "I suppose now all we need is some light."

She picks up a small rock and speaks, her words sounding much like a melodic song.









*OOC:*


Lealani is casting _ Light._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

Mellisande hears the noise of the trapdoor shattering and gives Sarpot a look.

"I was going to see if it had any boobytraps on it as soon as I got back. Oh well. I guess we don't want to hide there with the water so close anyway."

She goes over to the hole and quickly peeks inside...then flinches back...then looks inside again, only a bit longer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2011)

To Arkos' pleasant surprise he is able to locate and uproot six small potatoes.  These fresh vegetables will either make for a decent meal for one, or a light snack to be shared by the party.  He turns to show off his newfound prize, but is interrupted by the loud cracking sound of the exploding trapdoor.  The sound pierces the ear and is carried by the mists.

The party looks down the trapdoor into what Lealani's light shows to be a small room.  Such a room was most likely used once for storage and as an emergency hiding place.  Now it appears to be a rubbish pit, as several bones and bits of trash are piled up near the bottom of a ladder.  The ladder stretches from the trapdoor entrance to the floor eight feet below.  The air below is foul smelling of both sweat and decay.  You can hear the labored, raspy breath of someone or something in a corner of the underground room not visible from where you stand.

OOC: Where are people storing the containers with the foul-smelling water?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2011)

*"Do ye hear that?..."* Sarpot asks, as he inflates his lungs to scream.* "Who's there!! Come to the light so we can see ye! Otherwise we'll think ye are hostile and deal with ye as we did with the trapdoor!"*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2011)

You hear the rattling of chains followed by a spasm of coughing and a harsh, but weakly straining voice.  *"Mayhaps I am going mad, <cough> ... but now I believe I am hearing a wonderful sound.  <cough><cough>  Not snarls nor the gutteral barks of uneducated gnolls, but indeed the lingua common, ... pure and clear from human or near human throats.  Well, I would most certainly wish to obey <cough> your command, my gracious lord, but unfortunately I'm in no <cough><caff><cough> condition to do so.  Does your presence, by chance, mean that we have won the battle?"*  His last words are further stressed and are followed by more coughing and wheezing.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2011)

Nerin takes his water skin and whispers to it then opens it and smells before a slight taste. He then lightly leaps down the shaft.








*OOC:*



Jump check to jump down.
1d20+6=21







"Indeed my friend the battle is over. I would not say that we have won, but the enemy is defeated."

Assuming that the water is now Ok he will add "Please come and have some water."


OOC: Cast Purify Food and Water and the skin.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

"Don't listen to him," Mellisande called down. "We totally won. There's just bodies up here. Weird, lizardy bodies."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2011)

*"Hm..." *Sarpot goes down by the stairs, hoping to see a chained prisoner. If that's the case, he will, without warning, cast Baleful utterance on the chains, pronouncing the dark and awful dark speech.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2011)

Nerin is able to purify his particular container of water so that it becomes drinkable.  Sarpot enters the room first, and uses his spell to shatter the chains holding the man, eliciting a gasp.  The man stands up unsteadily and Nerin and Sarpot are able to get a good look at him.  He is broad-shouldered and stands at nearly seven feet tall.  His gray and black fur shows signs of disease from his condition of servitude.  His teeth are yellow and he has a single brown eye that studies you closely, as his right eye looks to have been destroyed by a nasty slash across his face.  After the two adventurers help him out of the refuse pit and up to the ground level, the gnoll drinks from Nerin's container and slumps back down to the ground.  It seems even the effort of climbing some stairs was too much for him.  *"I am sorry lords and ladies, but I have seen better days.  I am afraid my recent treatment has left me weaker than I can remember.  You do not look familiar to me, and so I would normally suspect you, but your kindness and your use of illegal magic marks you as a friend.  What is your story and why do your features seem unfamiliar to me?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

"Illegal magic?" laughs Mellisande, "What's that? It was only a cantrip! Since when is basic apprentice magic illegal?"

She pauses, then concedes, "Other than _Bigby's Obscenely Gesturing Hand_, I mean."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2011)

*"Hm, this get stranger and stranger.* the hobgoblin says.  * We have recently awaken in a cave, surrounded by what seems like a humongous battlefield. Everyone was dead, so we took their stuff. Now we found you, among this destroyed and plundered town. How did a big boy like you got all chained up and ended in that basement?"*

_OOC: Rats! I can't give you XP Shayuri for that brilliant and geekish joke that made me laugh. _


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2011)

The water helps his voice, though he is still quite weak and remains seated.  He is able to speak for awhile without interruption from hacking and wheezing.  *"Much has changed over the last few generations, but believe it or not this land used to be rich in vegetation, the air pure, and the water clean.  And the best land was found around the Life Tree, because of the blessings of the spirit known as Gaia.

Though the gods created the five tribes of humans in their own image.  Gaia created others such as the Flind, the Wolfwere, the Yuan-Ti, and the Myconids.  The great spirit also made us agree not to fight over our resources, and instead we held the annual games where we would battle one another.  Though some died in the contests, the numbers were much less than if we had entered into war.  In the end, the land would be divided up for the year according to performance.  Those that disobeyed Gaia in this would find that the land would not give food nor water.  In this way, Gaia created tribal cultures developed around the ideas of valor and obedience.  In this way, she prepared us for war.

A battle was being fought at the top of the Life Tree, in the tunnels and halls of Valhalla.  The best of our warriors were plucked from the annual games and sent to fight besides the gods.  Only some would return, grievously injured but sharing tales of wielding great magic, speaking to the spirit of Gaia, breaking bread with gods, and desperate fighting against worthy opponents.  But the fighting continued for generations and it seemed as if our gods were being pushed slowly back by the Enemy.

Then one day Gaia stopped speaking to us.  No annual game was held and no warriors sent into her trunk in order to climb up and do battle.  And something went wrong with the land.  It was the Myconids who suffered first and quickest.  The land simply stopped providing for them and they shriveled and spoke less and slower, until the last of them spoke its last frightened thought, fell still, and eventually rotted away.  We began to suffer, too.  Our children matured quicker and their minds developed less.  They lacked patience for our teachings and over time became cannibalistic.  They would eventually be called gnolls.

Giant insects began to crawl down the Life Tree, coating it with a strange substance and turning the great tree into a hive.  We began to fight with them, not knowing what their appearance meant but fearing the worst.  The old gods then appeared to us and announced that Gaia had been captured and that they had been betrayed into losing Valhalla.  The fight would continue, but on this very land itself.

The new gods appeared next, looking snake-like in a manner of the Yuan-Ti.  The two found each other's appearance pleasing to the other, and the Yuan-Ti began to call the Enemy the new gods.  The Enemy had a singular gift of controlling the weak-minded.  The gnolls easily fell into their sway.  The wolfwere were split, their constant rage helping and hindering their assimilation.  The Yuan-Ti were more intelligent, but their affinity for the Enemy makes it hard to determine if they aided them out of control or out of desire.  Even humans were sometimes enslaved, though the old gods tried to share their magic and knowledge in our defense.  I am proud to say the Flind stayed loyal to the gods.

Over the years we were pushed back as the nutrients of the land were sucked away to the Life Tree.  It is there that the Yuan-Ti make their home in a jungle oasis; while the rest falls into wasteland.  Their ziggurat is a fortress and town center, protecting the Life Tree from our attacks.  It is watched over by Andvari the Betrayer, the golden-haired god who turned against the pantheon.  He is the messenger of the Enemy, speaking the common tongue since the new gods have no use for the language.  He flies on a magical chariot, also made from gold, and rains death from above.  

Magic is forbidden to the few survivors of this land by order of Andvari.  Its use is punishable by death, but since Andvari and the new gods freely use magic it gives them an advantage.  I only know of one cache of magic still hidden near the Wailing Caves.  If you reach the Wailing Caves, you will find the cache in a tunnel hidden by a quartz boulder.  It was supposed to be used by our army on our way to assault the Life Tree and free Gaia, but we were never strong enough to push the Enemy back.  If what you say is true, enough of their forces may have been destroyed in the fighting to avoid the patrols and reach the caves.  It is in the direction opposite of whence you came.

I am excited by your story of the cave.  We were told to protect the cave to the last, as what was inside was important for the war effort.  You see, the greatest of the gods died early in the fighting.  Although led by the scant remainder, we were being pushed back to the poisoned sea.  But Woden promised us that gods could not truly die, and that in the caves rested the returned bodies of the greatest that had fallen.  If we could hold against the enemy long enough, then they would awaken and join the battle.  With their strength and magic we would push back the Enemy, pass through the Wailing Caves, enter the Yuan-Ti jungle, pass the ziggurat, fight our way up the Life Tree, liberate Gaia, and save our land!  Don't you see?  You are the gods reincarnated!"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2011)

*"Gods? I am good, but a god? Shouldn't I wield unstoppable power then? Hmm..."* Sarpot remained silent after his outburst of questions.* "So it seems we have a clearly defined objective here..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2011)

Mellisande scratches her chin, clearly intrigued. 

"That would explain a great deal," she allows. "It is a plausible theory, despite the naysaying of some." 

She gives Sarpot an annoyed look.

"At any rate, it gives us a good idea of where to start. These...wailing caves. Can you estimate how long a walk they are from here? We'll need to stock up on supplies if the land is really as blighted as you say. And so far, I've no reason not to believe you on that matter."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2011)

Arkos stands in amazement as he catches the tale told by the Flind and nearly drops the little potatoes he found.

"Plausible, yes.  And fantastic.  I cannot say if it is truth or not; but that matters little.  There is a task to be done and the striving to achieve it is a worthy goal.

This land may be blighted but it still bears the fruit of Gaia.  Where there is a little there may be more."

He shows the potatoes to the others.

"Now, these Wailing Caves..."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2011)

"Odd, but if that is our role, then as Arkos has said we must fill it, at the very least we must see what the condition of this world is. I fear that we are all a long way from our original homes and perhaps have died already. Now then friend flind, do you have a name and can you guide us to these caves?" asks Nerin 

OOC: Try saying friend flind 5 times fast


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2011)

*"I am Tak High-Streams-Skirmish.  The <cough> wailing caves are fifteen miles from here, passing through some wastelands pockmarked by dead forests and <cough> blighted hills.  As we get closer we should be able to see the cliff face through the mists.  The caves are a part of the cliff face.  I <cough> have rested enough and can walk."*

The flind gets up and stands with some effort.

OOC: Everyone make a spot and listen check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarpot's eras twitch and his eyes shift sides, as he tries to identify something in teh surroundings.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2011)

Mellisande pays attention like the gnome she is.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2011)

Arkos frowns a bit at the weakened Flind.

"Perhaps you should have a bit of water and some food before we set out."





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:*

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2011)

It's Mellisande who perceives the trouble first, though the others are not far behind.  A hunting party of gnolls can barely be seen in the mists and they are circling around you.  If the cliff caves are north, and the direction of the battlefield and cave your party came from is south, then these warriors would be moving one hundred feet from your northwest to southwest.  Most carry spears and it is obvious they are trying to form a semi-circle in which to attempt an approach against you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2011)

Sarpot snarls. *"It's time for action ladies and gentlemen, we are being surrounded by gnolls, and I'm beginning to enjoy the adrenaline rush! Rahaha!" *says excitedly the hobgoblin, extending his claws. Suddenly, from them surges a sickly red energy, and they grow larger and wicked. *"Let's hide, and ambush the ambushers!"* Sarpot runs and hides among the derbies of the house.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2011)

When it comes to his attention Arkos peers out into the mists trying to get a look at their ambushers.

"It looks like a welcoming party has arrived.  I think I agree with Sarpot; we should prepare for company."

He drops the potatoes at his feet and begins casting a spell (Barkskin) on himself.





[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2011)

OOC: Sarpot is out in the open with the rest of the party, but the ruins of the building is only a few steps away, so he can move into there when he attempts stealth.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2011)

Mellisande looks comically like a ground squirrel or something as she scents danger and suddenly straightens up and looks around, scanning the fog banks. With a squeak of dismay she scurries into some bushes, and through the rustling, some spellcasting can be heard.

(She attempts to hide, and casts Mage Armor)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2011)

Sarpot takes a few steps back and conceals himself in the building, while Mellisande goes fifteen feet into some brush.  Two of the party members are now concealed when someone in the hunting party of gnolls barks an order and the semi-circle wheels towards the rest of the group.  All spells are successfully cast without incident.

Tak goes into the debris and comes out with a piece of sheered and point metal.  Gripping it in his right hand he smiles grimly and says, *"I thought <cough> that I'd be meeting the end by captive and rotting in the dark of a cellar.  <caff>  But this... this does me well in comparison.  I am ready to die this way."*

The gnolls are now fifty feet away and charging fast.  There are twelve of them carrying crude spears and clubs.  These weapons look to be made with sticks and rocks tied together with twine.  Their armor is also crude, being mismatched and badly stitched together patches of hide and leather.  Their eyes shine with ill humor while their tongues loll from their mouths with stupid excitement from their lustful desire to maim and murder you.  While your flind companion is noble and intelligent, you can see where something went wrong with these gnoll offspring.  They bear the curse of these new gods; a tragic inverse of noble, intelligent life twisted into a perversion of unthinking, feral cruelty.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2011)

Arkos stands next to Tak and laughs.

"Twelve looks to be just the right number for a little exercise.  Today is no day to die."

Judging that he has just enough time before the gnolls arrive he casts a second spell on himself then, in the blink of an eye, he transforms into a large lizard with a pebbled hide.  Arkos' strangely humanoid eyes gaze out from the beast's head and tentacles sprout from its shoulders.  When the gnolls close to attack (presuming they do) the tentacles viciously lash out.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard* cast Evard's Menacing Tentacles
*Swift* Shapeshift to predator form
*Free* AoO w/ both tentacles (tentacles have 10 ft. reach)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [18 AC w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Grrr... my last 13, 13! combat rolls I've only had three rolls over 5.  And those three were barely over 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

The gnolls pull up from their run and contend with Arkos' attack, nimbly dodging away.  They break up, three gnolls each attacking Arkos, Tak, Nerin and Lealani.  At the same time they seem unaware of Sarpot and Mellisande.

OOC: I'm going to roll once for the initiative of all the gnolls.  They are all attacking in melee.  I need each player to declare actions, roll for init, and make any necessary combat rolls.  These gnolls lack shields and have an AC of 13.  Arkos, you get an AoO on each of the three gnolls trying to move past your tentacles to strike at you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

_OOC: I'll make an area attack. For this I need a map or a rough idea of where is each gnoll group. I made an example map, see if you like it, and if not, move the tokens around until you see what you want. The map link is here. Scroll to the left to see the legend. _


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2011)

OOC: That's a nifty little feature.  Thanks for that!  Changes made.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

Sarpot grins and rises his hands, as if lifting something heavy. From beneath one of the gnolls, a massive amount of tiny spiders make their way through the earth, and start climbing on the gnoll, biting and injecting poison in it's blood. The hobgoblin then produces a set of long curved red claws and grins again, bloodlust in his eyes.

_OOC: Summoning Spider Swarm on Gnoll 12, he suffers 6 damage and poison effects. The swarm will continue to damage him, and will switch to the next available target. If it chooses an ally, dismiss it. _


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2011)

Arkos' lizard tongue flickers.  As the gnolls attempt to pass his tentacles lash out.  He'll continue to bite and lash at the gnolls when he is able to do so.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard* bite
*Free* tentacle (x2)
*Free* AoO w/ both tentacles (tentacles have 10 ft. reach)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [18 AC w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Ok.  That makes up for my previous horrible rolls.  Also google is messing with me; I can't see the map.  DT, just assign my damages wherever makes sense.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Oct 13, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The gnolls pull up from their run and contend with Arkos' attack, nimbly dodging away.  They break up, three gnolls each attacking Arkos, Tak, Nerin and Lealani.  At the same time they seem unaware of Sarpot and Mellisande.
> 
> OOC: I'm going to roll once for the initiative of all the gnolls.  They are all attacking in melee.  I need each player to declare actions, roll for init, and make any necessary combat rolls.  These gnolls lack shields and have an AC of 13.  Arkos, you get an AoO on each of the three gnolls trying to move past your tentacles to strike at you.












*OOC:*


 Okay, sorry to be lame, but you want an initiative roll and one action in response to attacks by gnolls, is that right?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2011)

OOC: Yes, ma'am.  Initiative and any rolls for a combat action.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lealani notes the three gnolls heading for her. Calmly she shuts her eyes, opens her arms, palms up to the heavens, and prays silently. A moment passes then slowly large, beautiful, shimmering wings unfold from nowhere. The wings are translucent and look delicate. Lealani opens her eyes and before the gnolls get to her she gracefully flies up to the roof of the building they just exited.









*OOC:*


 She will use just one 1st level spell to fly up to the roof. Info about celestial wings here at my character sheet. Lealani Hopefully I did that right! Let me know if I did too much in one round. It's a standard action to activate the wings.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2011)

Nerin draws his make-shift sword and waits, patiently but ready. He calmly stands with his companions as the slavering gnolls close. He calls out to them in warning "Turn back or be destroyed!". he knows they will not heed him but feels compelled to offer the warning. As they close though, Nerin steps to meet them and swings his sword biting deep into the belly of a gnoll as it raised it's club.

OOC: Rolled the cleave attempt in case the first attack dropped the gnoll


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 1*

Init:
Lealani: 22
Arkos: 21
Nerin: 16
Gnolls: 12
Tak: 6
Mellisande: ?
Sarpot: ?

Lealani surprises her attackers by sprouting wings and landing atop of the remnants of the shattered roof before they can close the final few feet to her.  Without her as a target, they move to attack Tak instead.

Arkos' tentacles and jaws lash out in a flurry of violence and blood.  Two of his assailants are ripped apart before they can close with him, while a third is struck with a tentacle with such force that the gnoll's head is whipped back, causing him to fall into a dazed stupor that his mind never clears from as Arkos' jaws lock upon his face and drops him.  Lacking in victims, Arkos sends one last tentacle at a gnoll attacking Tak, chopping the gnoll's forehead hard enough to crush it.

Nerin is no less deadly, his crude sword whipping forward with deadly speed and force, catching a gnoll attacker as it raised a club to strike him.  The swing gutted the warrior from abdomen to shoulder, then Nerin followed through with a straight thrust that buried itself cleanly into the solar plexus of another would be attacker.  And just that quickly the number of gnolls were reduced by two more.

Not noticing that their numbers had been halved, the surviving gnolls continued their attacks; one striking at Nerin while the rest hacked at Tak.  The old flind warrior falls underneath their savage blows, as the gnolls giggle horribly and continue to strike his prone body.

Sarpot's summoned swarm rises up from the depths of the ruined building and climb upon the gnoll attacking Nerin, causing him to scream as their tiny bites multiply.  The gnoll still stands, and resists the poison coursing through his veins.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2011)

Mellisande pops up out of the bushes and glares murderously at the gnolls abusing Tak's fallen body. She clasps her hands together to make a kind of makeshift tube, then says, "You guys look like a bunch of bullies to me. I hate bullies."

Then she blew into her hands...and out from the other end erupted a seething tsunami of glittering crystalline flakes. They surged and sailed, borne on a crazy wind but managing to miss everything but their targets... When they reached Tak the rain of tiny diamonds burst outward in a flash of blinding brilliance!

(OOC Glitterdust on the gnolls attacking Tak. Will save DC 18 or be blinded for 5 rounds.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2011)

Infuriated as he sees their new-found ally fall under the hacks of the gnolls, Sarpot screams a guttural challenge and runs towards them, with his wicked claws behind. He hops in the air and using his eldrich claws, he shreds it in ten slices. *"SNGRET ARRRWAAY!" *he screams once more, ready to strike another creature down. Meanwhile, the swarm keeps bitting the gnoll.


_Swarm damage: 6
Sarpot Eldrich claw attack: 15, hits for 19 dmg_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2011)

OOC: Update by 2am East Coast time.  Anyone not posting actions will be skipped.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2011)

Ignoring the remaining gnoll near him for the moment, Nerin steps over and savagely begins to clear the gnolls from around the old flind.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lealani again speaks in a sing-songy otherworldly language and a spray of color comes shooting out of her fingertips, aimed at the gnolls attacking their new friend.









*OOC:*


 This is difficult without a map, I'm not sure I am within 15feet and if I can hit baddies and not Tak. If _color spray_ won't work, she will just cast a magic missile at one of them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2011)

Lealani moves first, flying above the gnolls around Tak and casting color spray from above their heads, knocking all four unconscious.

Nerin quickly moves next, his blade moves faster than the eye can see, tearing a large rip in the last unharmed gnoll's chest.  The creature takes a stunned moment to try to shove back in its innards before stumbling to the ground, dead.

The last standing gnoll brushes more spiders away, but takes out a horn that was hanging from his belt and gives a deep blast.  Spiders stream out of it as his horn's call sounds through the mists.  A moment later he falls dead as the swarm of spiders finish him off.

As there are no more standing gnolls, Sarpot, Mellisande and Arkos hold actions (unless they want to kill off the unconscious gnolls).

OOC: Queenie, the map was linked on post 81 of this thread.  I haven't updated it since this round, but remove Gnoll 8 and 12 from it, while Gnolls 5, 6, 7 and 9 are asleep.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2011)

Arkos slips back into his natural mephling form though he still for the moment sports a pair of tentacles coming out of his shoulders.  He looks around at his companions and then at the decimated gnolls.  Finally he gives an abrupt nod.

"Good work."

He'll go to check and see if Tak is still alive or if the brutality of the gnolls stole his life away.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Free* --[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [18 AC w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Oct 26, 2011)

"We should keep one of these alive, for questioning," Lealani says from her perch on the roof. "I wonder if that one,"  she nods towards the horn, "Was calling reinforcements."

She stays on the roof and watches through the mist for more enemies or any abnormal signs.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2011)

"I fear he was calling other gnolls Leilani, we must be vigilant and move as soon as we see how Tak is" agrees Nerin as he bends over Tak with Arkos to see how the flind fared.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2011)

Sarpot slays all but one of the gnolls. *"Stupid beasts!"* Each time, his wicked eldrich claws got into one of the laying corpses, the sound similar to that of frying something could be heard, and the smell of burnt flesh and hair quickly filled the air.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2011)

Arkos finds that Tak is indeed dead.  As Sarpot begins to kill all but one of the gnolls, two forlorn horns sound somewhere far in the mists.  There is silence for a few moments, followed by another blast from those horns.  They seem to be in the direction you were planning to go in order to get to the caves.  At this point you may have to move fast, so you decide to put your cat-friend down, hidden in a thicket of bushes in case he wakes and needs to stay hidden.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2011)

Nerin stashes the cat-man in the bushes and the body the flind in a different set. "I wish we had time to bury him" says Nerin saying a prayer to a god he can't quite name, and not really knowing why it sprang so easily to his lips nor why he felt compelled to say it.

"Ok, let's move out. Sarpot take point and lead on. Leilani, Arkos and Mellisande stick close together following Sarpot and I will take rear guard. We need to move fast. Little ones," Nerin addresses the two gnomes, "have you some way to move faster? Sarpot and I could carry you if need be. I apologize for even having to offer, but our need to haste is great"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2011)

Arkos snorts.  From what he's seen so far he's faster and stronger than any of the others.

"Don't worry about me; just make sure _you_ don't fall behind.  Lead on Sarpot."

He'll steal a glance at Mellisande wondering if she has means to keep up if they should have to make a run for it.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Free* --

Note: Arkos isn't a gnome, he's an earth mephling and so looks a bit more like a dwarf than a gnome (though he is beardless).[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [18 AC w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2011)

"Well, I could..." Mellisande's eyes widen abruptly and she holds out her arms. "Ooo! Carry me! Yeah! Put me up on your shoulders!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2011)

Sarpot mutters a curse to the gnolls. Somehow he felt close to Tak. He sahkes those thoughts from his head, the others were speaking.
As the little gnome asked to be carried on, Sarpot chuckles, grabbing her easily and putting her on his shoulders. *"Ye comin' with me, I've seen those arcane tricks you do. That can come handy if we are on the leading spot. Let's move!"* and the hobgoblin started trotting energicaly across the fields.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies GlassEye, I knew Arkos was some elemental ......thing, but didn't look up exactly what. Small, earthy, I went gnome 







Nerin smiles as Mellisande climbs up Sarpot and they take off. 
"Ok, well I suppose that takes care of issues of speed let us be off." says Nerin gesturing Leilani and Arkos ahead of him as he keep a wary eye on their rear and flanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


No big deal, Fenris.  Especially considering I tend to think of Nerin as human even though I _know_ he's celestial.  Just felt a need to clarify for some reason.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2011)

OOC: Celestial, gnome, elemental.... you all look like hairless humans to gnolls and wolfweres.

The party moves out at a brisk and steady pace, running through the mists in the direction of the cliff caves.  Strange sounds follow the group as they run.  After the first two miles, the party leaves all traces of torn trees and vegetation behind, running on hard-packed sandy ground. The baying of dog-like creatures can be heard at first ahead, then later behind and to the flanks.  Soon after shapes move into and out of the mists, and from the shape of their heads and widths of their shoulders you know them to be gnolls.  Now the party has made it another couple of miles when the hunting horns begin to sound again, counting perhaps four or five in number.  Sweat begins to show on the runners, and you begin to look for cover as the hunting parties close in.  But there is no cover, as the hard-packed sandy ground has given way to unforgiving fields of blasted and sharp rocks.  The party has made it seven miles, nearly halfway to the cliff caves, but a hunting party of a dozen gnolls appears on their right flank, while another hunting party is seen coming up from behind.  They are each 150 feet away, and beyond that the mists obscures all.  There are also unknown groups barking, blowing hunting horns and giggling in the mists and trying to find you.  These carnivorous predators are having a grand time.

OOC: All except Mellisande, make a DC 10 Constitution check.  And Happy Halloween.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 31, 2011)

Lealani


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2011)

Nerin


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2011)

Arkos stops running.  He's panting and wishing for a gulp of water but he looks around assessing the proximity of the gnolls.

"Looks like we fight again."

He closes his eyes and his form abruptly shifts to that of the monstrous lizard form (sans tentacles) that he took previously.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Swift* shift to lizard form[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [18 AC w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarpot steadies himself for the fight, showing off his big fangs, grunting in expectation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 1, 2011)

The party begins to pass gruesome posts; simple stakes of wood or metal topped with animal or humanoid skulls and decorated with bones and assortments of colored pebbles.  As the party gets closer to the caves they are obviously also getting closer to where the gnolls are more familiar with the terrain.  Yet despite this, the party almost seemed to be able to escape and navigate through the obstacle course of hunting parties.  Almost.

Sarpot  begins to fall behind, weighed down by carrying his companion and the extra exertion from trying to outrun the closing gnolls.  The party still makes a heroic dash and another few miles before it becomes obvious that they will have to slow down for Sarpot or leave him and Mellisande behind.  The choice was never in doubt.  The party stopped on top of a higher slope along a field of sharp rocks, with no cover to protect their flanks or rear.  They turned bravely south towards one group of a dozen gnolls, now 120 feet away, while another group of ten gnolls approached from their left, at 140 feet away.  Hunting horns could be heard close; sounding in the mists to their right, but far enough that they were still not in view.

The gnolls seemed intent on meeting the party in melee, giving the group a round or two to prepare or attack from range.  Mellisande hops off Sarpot's shoulders.

OOC: Initiative please.  I will be putting up the link to Voda Vosa's map tomorrow, after I finish editing it.  Get ready for a long fight.  Unless you have better class abilities to employ, you might want to activate some of those items you found.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2011)

Nerin looks around at their setting, not much to work with. "Ok, I think we ought to have Arkos, Mellisande and Leilani us the girdles. I think we have enough they will close with all of us. Sarpot you want the club or will you use your claws? In any case, I think we should form a tight triangle of you me and Arkos around Mellisande and Leilani, keep them out of combat as much as we can and let them sling spells" suggests Nerin

OOC: Can a character use the girdles to cast shield on other people? if so it should be cast on all of us.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 1, 2011)

OOC: In my best Top Gun impression: "Negative, Ghost Rider."  Only on self.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2011)

Sarpot grins and nods. *"Can't make a better plan myself, so I'll stick to it. I have these, thanks."* and the wicked endrich claws grow from Sarpot's own claws.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2011)

OOC: Updated the maps.  This is what the map will look like after another round of preparation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2011)

Arkos nods his agreement and growls through his sharp lizard-like teeth.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Swift* shift to lizard form[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Barkskin (+2 na)

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 No one has taken the club of electricity. No one wants it? If not, I'll take it as a last resort type of weapon. But I don't want it if anyone can actually put it to good use!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 3, 2011)

"Quickly, who here can benefit from a larger shape? I can briefly grant this to a couple of you but we must to this hastily!" 

While she waits for a reply, Lealani casts a long spell, at the end of which a celestial dog appears.









*OOC:*


 Lealani casts Summon Monster 1.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2011)

Queenie said:


> "Quickly, who here can benefit from a larger shape? I can briefly grant this to a couple of you but we must to this hastily!"




"I could if you have a way to do so." says Nerin "Oh and since Sarpot doesn't need this why don't you take it and knock a few gnolls over the head if they get too close"


----------



## Queenie (Nov 3, 2011)

Fenris said:


> "I could if you have a way to do so." says Nerin "Oh and since Sarpot doesn't need this why don't you take it and knock a few gnolls over the head if they get too close"




"It shall be done my friend."

Lealani takes a five foot step to end behind Nerin, her dog following her and guarding a free side. Then she actives her girdle. 









*OOC:*


 I've used my two rounds, next round I will enlarge Nerin.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2011)

Mellisande vaults off of Sarpok's shoulders and lands behind him.

"That," she says, "is a whole lot of gnoll."

She reaches to her waist and activates the girdle she'd taken, buttressing her invisible magic armor with another layer of force.

"On the plus side, they may not understand why they shouldn't bunch up like that as they come towards us..." the gnome adds with some relish.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2011)

Sarpot extends his hand and the eldrich claws extend from his fingers, forming five beams of red energy that strike true on one of the gnolls.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 3, 2011)

Arkos says nothing; his lizard form is not made for talking but for killing.  He briefly swings his head around to stare at Lealani with his oddly human eyes then swings back around to keep sight of the advancing gnolls.  Hoping their spellcasters can weed out the numbers a bit before they engage Arkos scratches at the ground impatiently.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Swift* --

I'll be traveling Friday through Sunday and unable to post during that time.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Mellisande vaults off of Sarpok's shoulders and lands behind him.
> 
> "That," she says, "is a whole lot of gnoll."
> 
> ...




"The knolls are covered with gnolls eh?" asks Nerin with a grin.

Nerin pulls out his sword and waits for the impending attack


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2011)

The group of gnolls approaches while the party quickly swaps equipment, cast spells, and ready themselves for the onslaught.  Their filthy musk attacks your nose while their incessant giggling assaults the mind and ears.  Their laughter gives way to a howl of bloodlust when Sarpot's bolts nearly crumbles one of their number (G17).

OOC: I was actually surprised no one used the Use Magic Device abilities and the wands to pick some gnolls off the last two rounds.  Because of where the gnolls are coming from, Lealani may want to stay where she is.  

Map is updated and here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Please move your characters around as you feel fit.

This is the initiative I have so far:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Gnolls: 13
Nerin: 4
Mellisande: ?
Lealani: ?

Sarpot and Arkos, declare actions.  Need init from Mellisande and Lealani.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: I was actually surprised no one used the Use Magic Device abilities and the wands to pick some gnolls off the last two rounds.  Because of where the gnolls are coming from, Lealani may want to stay where she is.











*OOC:*



Err, I missed the wands so didn't account for them. Nerin or Arkos should have the wand of CLW and maybe Leilani with the the wand of acid arrows.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2011)

(OOC - Mellisande needs 1 round to activate the girdle...I somehow missed that we had 2 though! She'll use the other round to hit the south bunch of gnolls with a Glitterdust. Burst is 10' radius, so she can get most of 'em, I think...DC 17 will save or be blinded...BY SCIENCE!)


----------



## Queenie (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I've been having a bitch of a time getting onto ENW the past few days. Is it just me? Oh, and you are totally right, we probably should have knocked some of them out with long range stuff before they got too close. Guess just figured on some defense first that will be much harder when surrounded by enemies. On my turn, Lealani will reach out and enlarge Nerin, hopefully I can reach over without moving. The dog will try to put it's on a friend free side to defend her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarpot stays in his spot, ready to skewer any gnoll that approaches his side.

_Sarpot will delay until a gnoll is within reach, then use his eldrich claws._

[sblock=Sarpot]
Weapons 
Eldrich Blast	(+	7 for 3d6	 -	x2	)
Eldrich Claws	(+	7	 for 3d6+1d3+	4	-	x2	)
Gauntlets	(+	7	 for 1d3+	4	-	x2	)

HP:	50; AC:	17; Touch:	14; Flat Footed:	19	
Saves	
Fortitude:	+	5; Reflex:	+	5; Will:	+	5	

Invocations:
Summon Swarm	:	Summon swarm at will( Swarm :: d20srd.org)	
Baleful Utterance	:	Shater at will( Shatter :: d20srd.org )	
Sickening blast	:	Fortitude (DC: 16) check or becomes sickened	[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2011)

This is the initiative I have so far:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

Sarpot is holding his action.  Lealani and Nerin lean towards each other for an instant so that she can place her spell on him.  He suddenly grows, doubling his size and growing stronger (+2 strength, -2 dex, -1 AC, -1 to hit, now is considered large, weapon size goes up a category).  

OOC:  Arkos, declare actions.  Need init from Mellisande.  Because the team was finishing preparations, I am going to rule that Lealani was nearer to Nerin before the round and moved to her map position after casting her spell.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2011)

(My init is 9...I added the die roll to my 'whole lot of gnoll' post. Towards the top of the page.)


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2011)

Arkos waits for the gnolls to close.  When one gets within his reach, he'll bite with the massive force of the sand lizard his form mimics.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* ready action to bite the first gnoll that comes near 1d20+12=27, 1d4+8=10
*Swift* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2011)

OOC: My wife just gave birth to our fourth child a few days ago, but I'm still in the Middle East and have been a bit unfocused.  We've been Skype-ing with the baby a lot, and I haven't been resting properly because of the excitement.  I'll do an update soon.  I'm sorry for being lax.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 No apologies necessary - Congrats on the new addition!!!! I'm sure we'll all be here when you have time for us


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome, Baby Quigley!  Congrats, DT!  That's great; now stay safe over there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2011)

*Post complete*

OOC: Grid map is updated and the situation is not pretty: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

IC:
Init: 
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

The gnolls quickly swarm the party, though six of them are left snarling outside the scrum (G1-G6).  Several swarm Nerin, quite pleased at his change in size of the honor of fighting him.  Three of them get through Nerin's guard, slashing deep gouges along his trunk-like legs (-16 hps to Nerin).

Another gnoll slashes at the party's new celestial dog, but the nimble animal dodges the spear thrust.  Arkos, on the other hand, receives a light cut along the flank of his lizard body (-7 hps to Arkos).

Mellisande turns to face three gnoll attackers trying to outflank the party.  She activates a shield around herself before casting a spell that sends a glittery blast directly into their weak-minded faces (gnoll 14, 16, 17, 18 and 19 hit).  Though all but one are blinded from the spell, three give their all against the gnome; a dance of spears that the beguiler easily weaves through unharmed.

Some of the others attack Sarpot, failing miserably in their blindness and nearly harming themselves instead of their target.

Lealani hears a yelp as her celestial dog is attacked from behind and killed by a spear-wielding gnoll with looped earrings strung throughout his ears.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarpot grows his claws and quickly guts one of the gnolls, laughing maniacaly as he does so. His hairy face splattered with blood and gore, the hobgobling bellows *"This was for Tak! Come! come to yer end! Raahahaha!"*

21 vs Ac for 16 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2011)

OOC: We still have to resolve combat for gnolls 22 and 23, but I just realized that Arkos gets attack of opportunities against gnolls 13, 22, and 23 before they can swing at him.  GlassEye, roll for your AoOs, please.  If you kill gnoll 13, I'll remove the damage recorded from his attack, ruling that you killed him before he completed the swing.

I should have done the same for Nerin since he is now enlarged.  Fenris, please roll AoOs against gnolls 8, 9, 10 and 12.  Killing them will negate any damage they caused in the above post.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2011)

Arkos snaps at one of the gnolls as it moves past him to try to flank but he isn't quick enough or trained properly to take advantage of the openings left by the other gnolls.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* --
*Swift* --
*Free* AoO: 1d20+12=25, 1d4+8=9
Arkos only gets one AoO, unfortunately, since his tentacles have faded away.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2011)

DT said:
			
		

> OOC: My wife just gave birth to our fourth child a few days ago, but I'm still in the Middle East and have been a bit unfocused. We've been Skype-ing with the baby a lot, and I haven't been resting properly because of the excitement. I'll do an update soon. I'm sorry for being lax.












*OOC:*


As Queenie said no apology necessary. 







As the gnolls approach, Nerin is waiting and uses his newly lengthened arms and sword to cut down a cut gnolls as they come within his reach


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

Nerin's elongated blade snaps hideously through the air, bowling over sliced gnolls as if they were dolls.  Three die in a blink of an eye, but a fourth slips through to cut him (ignore the previous damage as Nerin loses 5 hps).

Two gnolls attack Arkos, one missing with a spear, but another bruising a few ribs with a dull, stone hand-axe (-5 hps to Arkos).  Arkos wounds the same gnoll in return, but does not fell him.  On the other side of the formation, an eager Sarpot takes down another gnoll that was attempting to flank him.

OOC: Mellisande and Nerin's turns.  Link to map here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Point of order DT, shouldn't Nerin occupy 4 squares on the map due to his size?







Nerin lash out with his weapon cutting down the gnoll between him and Leilani (G11).

If he drops it, cleave attempt vs G10


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Without Combat Reflexes we should only be getting one AoO per round as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2011)

IC: Nerin drops another gnoll attacker, his sword arcing as his cleaving return slice takes down a second. (map updated)

OOC: Good catch, GlassEye.  My mistake.  Mellisande's turn, followed by Sarpot back to the top of the order.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2011)

Mellisande, suddenly finding herself awash in gnolls, ducks away to get some breathing space, scrambling under wild swings from maces and jumping over scrabbly-clawed kicks until she's a bit more in the clear.

Then, with a wary eye on the single gnoll still looming over her, she sweeps her hand and intones, "SLEEP!"

(Shift to Q9 and cast Whelming Burst centered on the corner of M/N, 10/11. That should threaten all four gnolls there. Gnolls are blind, I don't think they get AoO's, right? Will save DC 18 or take nonlethal damage. Negated on success.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2011)

Mellisande casts her spell, though two gnolls that escaped being blinded attack in an attempt to stop her.  Both barely hit, cutting her lightly with their blades (-7 hps to Mellisande).  

OOC: I calculate that Mellisande has AC 19 w/ shield on.  Let me know if I miscalculated.  Make a Concentration check in order to get the spell off.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2011)

(OOC - She shifted to Q9 before casting her spell. That leaves her adjacent only to Gnoll 14, who's blind, I think... Or am I misreading the map?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2011)

Mellisande casts her whelming blast spell, effecting four of the gnoll attackers (14, 15, 16 and 17).  One of the gnolls goes down, as he was already injured and barely holding on.  Three others stay up, but look close to exhaustion.

OOC: Sarpot's up, back to top of order.  Arkos will move after Sarpot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 22, 2011)

Sarpot delivers another gashing wound with his claws, ripping though flesh and bone.

21 vs AC for 14 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2011)

And just like that, another gnoll falls dead into a pool of blood, rent by Sarpot's clawed hands.

OOC: Arkos is up.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I realize Arkos is up but I have to run out now for a little while and don't want to hold up the action. So obviously this can work either before or after his actions.







"Arkos, wait, I may be of service!" Lealani calls out, hoping Arkos will hold only moments and that her actions will be of use to him. 

A burst of glitter springs from Lealani's fingers, covering the three gnolls nearest to her and Arkos. 









*OOC:*


 I think I can target G20, G21, G22 with the spell. I think 14 is weakened, not sure if I need a concentration check, feel free to roll if I do.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2011)

Lealani is able to blast four gnolls with her spell.  Each of the gnolls howl in confusion.

OOC: Gnolls 20, 21, 22 and 23 are effected, but which spell are you using again?  I don't see glitterdust on Lealani's character sheet.  Did you mean to use color spray or scorching ray?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I meant to say_ color spray_. So sorry!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 23, 2011)

Arkos bites at the nearest gnoll hoping to take it down and thus lessen the threat facing himself and his newly discovered comrades.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* bite: 1d20+12=27, 1d4+8=9
*Swift* --
*Free* 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Heading out of town early for the holiday and I'll be unavailable until Sunday.  Please npc Arkos if necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2011)

*<draft>*

OOC: Grid map is updated: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...CLDnwrIM#gid=0

IC:
Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

The color sprayed gnolls fall unconscious, freeing up Arkos' flanks while he attacks one of the two still in front of him.  His attack elicits a panicked scream from the gnoll (G24), but the opponent keeps standing.

The remaining gnolls attack once more Mellisande dodging one attack, while the enlarged Nerin somehow nimbly avoids several others.  Arkos, however, is stabbed deeply twice by two of his assailants, eliciting a loud human-sounding shout of pain and flows of red blood, despite his reptilian form (-16hps to Arkos).

OOC: The third gnoll is about to attack Nerin, but he gets an AoO against him first.  Mellisande and Nerin turns are upcoming.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


DT, the link for the new map doesn't work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 24, 2011)

OOC: New, working map link is here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Fenris (Nov 24, 2011)

Nerin again lashes out with his new larger sword, cutting down a gnoll as it approaches and turning to cut down another, swing through his pack mate.

OOC: Cleave into G3


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 25, 2011)

Nerin's crude, broad blade makes a bloody swath, jabbing at the first gnoll's chest, causing it to fall to its knees, gurgle up blood, then face plant into the reddening sand.  Another quick slice catches a gnoll to Nerin's left unprepared, lopping off its head.  As his crimson blade swings back in the other direction, Nerin slays a gnoll to his right, cleaving through a blocking spear shaft and burying his blade into the creature's side.

OOC: Three more gnolls dead.  Sarpot is now up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2011)

Sarpot makes another gutting attack, spilling the intestines of the gnoll in front of him. The wound hisses as the endrich energy burns the flesh and hair.

19 vs AC for 21 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 25, 2011)

Another gnoll twitches, then falls before a puff of red mist, as Sarpot brutally performs his bloody work.

IC:
Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

OOC: Arkos up.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2011)

Arkos continues to bite, making an attempt to get one of the ones he's injured previously in order to kill it off.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* bite: 1d20+12=15, 1d4+8=10
*Swift* --
*Free* 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

IC:
Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

As all the remaining gnolls around Arkos are uninjured, he is able to severely hurt one, but does not finish it off (gnoll 5 injured).

OOC: Lealani's turn, followed by the gnolls.  Arkos is hurt and could use some help.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm having the toughest time getting ENW to load up for me. So frustrating!! 







Lealani will take one five foot step Q12 and again use color spray to try to blind the gnolls surrounding Arkos.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2011)

Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Lealani moves and casts her spell, catching three gnolls in the spray.  Two of the gnolls go down, unconscious, but the third is able to fight off the effects.

The gnolls attack, but there attempts are mostly futile, though Mellisande's _shield_ spell deflects one blow and Sarpot is struck with a nasty club blow against his chest, winding him (-7 hps vs Sarpot).

The two last horns you heard before sound once more, much closer than they were before.  In the distance to the west can  be seen a pack of four gnoll hunters and a two warriors flanking a gnoll chieftain.  The warriors wield quality axes, while the chieftain has a sword in a scabbard to his waist and holds a wand in his hands.  Reinforced black and studded leather armor is worn on his body.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2011)

Mellisande claps her hand at Leilani's spell and slips away from the gnoll that had attacked her, ducking under a swing of its axe.

"That was great! I'm gonna try that!" she declared...and true to her word, the air in front of her was filled with a dizzying, maddening array of twisting spears of light, starbursts, and other glimpsed images too strange to make out in the quick progression of color and vision that hit the mind like the soft body of an octopus...wrapped around the heavily swung head of a sledgehammer.

(Shift to P7 and Color Spray the two gnolls north of De Big Guy. Save DC of 18, can ya diggit mon?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2011)

Mellisande casts her spell, catching the two gnolls in a spray of color.  Both fall unconscious and to the ground with hardly a grunt.

OOC: I dig.  If Mellisande did not have the Spell Focus: Illusion feat, both gnolls would still be up.  So useful for a Beguiler.  Nerin's turn.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 9, 2011)

Nerin lashes out with his sword, cutting through the air over Arkos' reptilian head trying to clear out the gnoll next to Leilani.

OOC: Attack vs G5 cleave vs G24 is successful.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2011)

Nerin, unfortunately misses, giving the gnoll more of a fright as a huge blade misses the creature.

OOC: Sarpot up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2011)

Sarpot moves to a flanking position and strikes fiercely at the gnoll.

15 for 19 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 9, 2011)

Sarpot easily slays a half-conscious, glitter-covered gnoll.

OOC: Arkos up, gnoll 14 dead.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Arkos snaps his teeth at the gnoll threatening him.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard* bite: 1d20+12=13, 1d4+8=10  A one is always a miss, right? 
*Swift* --
*Free* 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Dec 13, 2011)

Lealani takes one large step just out of the reach of the gnoll next to her. Three small missiles materialize from her fingertips and fly through the air, striking their target true, the charging gnoll chieftain. 









*OOC:*


 Lealani takes a 5 foot step then casts _magic missile_ on the chieftain.  My daughter is having surgery tomorrow so I'm not sure when I will be around for a few days, please feel free to make any adjustments to move her along with the group!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2011)

Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

IC:

Arkos attacks a nearby gnoll, but he slips upon some of his own blood and ends up out of balance an ill-prepared for his opponents counter-attack (+1 bonus to next gnoll's attack on Arkos).

Lealani raises her arm, and blasts the gnoll chieftain who looks visibly surprised at her attack.  

The chieftain raises a wand and counters with three bolts of his own.  Sarpot, Nerin, and Arkos are all attacked, but only Arkos takes a blow to his side, and unfortunate strike that would not have otherwise made contact if Arkos had not been off balance ((-5 hps to Arkos).  With a moan, Arkos falls to the gnoll and his body begins to twist back into that of a humanoid.

Arkos 

OOC: Mellisande up.  Arkos is at -4hps.  GlassEye, please make a Consitution check to see if you stabilize.

*I have just finished reviewing the combat round by round.  I had mistakenly counted a strike against Nerin as a strike against Arkos in my notes.  Arkos is not down, but is still alive.  Also, Lealani had her girdle of shield up, which deflects the magic missiles of the Chieftain.  So she takes no damage, but instead causes the Chieftain to snarl in frustration.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 16, 2011)

Nerin curses as Arkos falls. His instinct is to reach and heal him, but he knows with gnolls right next to him it will be dangerous. Suddenly and strangely realizing his magic will rescue Arkos from death's door, Nerin tries to clear out the remaining gnolls to make healing him safer. Nerin swings his sword once more.

OOC: Attacking G24. Cleave vs G5


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Deuce Traveler said:


> Arkos attacks a nearby gnoll, but he slips upon some of his own blood and ends up out of balance an ill-prepared for his opponents counter-attack (+1 bonus to next gnoll's attack on Arkos).
> 
> With a moan, Arkos falls to the gnoll and his body begins to twist back into that of a humanoid.




We're using a critical fumble mechanic?

Also, could you double-check those damages, please?  My calculations show that Arkos has only taken 33 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2011)

The chieftain's spell attack gets Mellisande's attention, and spots of light swirl and gather around her hands as she incants. She hurls them, and they swarm towards her targets like the contents of a mad hive of glowing hornets, quickly spreading out into a sparkling, blinding cloud of motes before finally settling down, coating everything in the area in still-gleaming residue.

(Glitterdust, aimed to catch G25, G26, GW1 and GC in the blast radius. Will DC 17, I think...I'll doublecheck...)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 25, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the absence, but someone finally assigned a new partner to my office, so I am no longer working double shifts as I also got him fully trained.  I actually had a full nights sleep for these last three days running.  I am going to reconstruct the battle, round by round, and post the results so that we can keep up to what has happened so far.  I will then post the next update.  I am on break right now, so this should happen later today my time or early afternoon east coast time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 25, 2011)

You ran into one hunting party of gnolls earlier and easily dispatched them, though one of their members blew a horn and attracted four other groups.  You tried to out run these new groups, but failed.  Two of the groups were hunting parties similar in size and composition to the one you had first fought.  They all have stats of the typical gnoll, though with cruder weapons and lower Will saves due to their barbarism.  The final two groups were of a small scout party of a handful of gnolls and the tribal chieftain with his two warriors.  It is these last two bands that showed up late to the battle after you nearly killed off the previous larger war parties.

Preparations:

The party prepared for the attack.  Arkos shifted to lizard form.  Lealani cast Summon Monster I to create a celestial dog.  The dog would not last the duration of the spell.  Lealani and Mellisande activated their girdles, which created a _shield_ spell effect on each.
Lealani casts _enlarge person_ on Nerin, which should last 5 minutes.

Init: 
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

Hit Points:

Sarpot: 50
Arkos: 47
Lealani: 26
Gnolls: 12 each.  24 gnoll hunters on the board.
Mellisande: 37
Nerin: 50

Round 1:
Lealani's celestial dog provides a short distraction, but is quickly killed.  Arkos takes 7 hps of damage from one gnoll, while three others cut Nerin for a total of 16 hps of damage.  After attack of opportunities are checked, two gnolls are found to have gotten some more strikes in.  Arkos takes a further 5 hps while Nerin also loses 5 hps.  Mellisande is cut for 7 hps.
Mellisande casts _glitterdust_ on incoming gnolls.  Lealani casts _sleep_.
Hit Points:

Sarpot: 50
Arkos: 35 out of 47
Lealani: 26
Gnolls: 12 each.  18 gnoll hunters alive on the board, 6 killed, some injured, whelmed or glittery.  One of the alive gnolls is unconscious because of a _whelm_ spell and won't recover for hours.
Mellisande: 30 out of 37
Nerin: 29 out of 50

Round 2:
Lealani casts _color spray_ wrecking havoc among a number of the gnolls.  Arkos is surrounded and stabbed twice for 16 hps of damage.  

Hit Points:

Sarpot: 50
Arkos: 19 out of 47
Lealani: 26
Gnolls: 12 each.  13 gnoll hunters alive on the board, 11 killed, some injured, whelmed or glittery.  One of the alive gnolls is unconscious because of a _whelm_ spell and won't recover for hours.  Four other of the alive gnolls are unconscious this round from _color spray_ and will not wake until Round 9.
Mellisande: 30 out of 37
Nerin: 29 out of 50

Round 3:
Lealani and Mellisande each casts another _color spray_.  Sarpot takes a blow across his chest for 7 hps of damage.
Hit Points:

Sarpot: 43 out of 50
Arkos: 19 out of 47
Lealani: 26
Gnolls: 12 each.  13 gnoll hunters alive on the board,but only 5 awake.  7 killed, some injured, whelmed or glittery.  One of the alive gnolls is unconscious because of a _whelm_ spell and won't recover for hours.  Four other of the alive gnolls are unconscious this round from _color spray_ and will not wake until Round 9.  Four others are unconscious from the similar spells and won't wake until round 10.
Second pack of gnolls: 12 each.  Same as the original, but only four of them in a scouting party and leading the chieftain's group.
Chieftain's pack w/ 2 warriors: Unknown hps at this time.  These three are larger than their fellows.  The Chief seems to be armed with a _wand of magic missiles_, like Lealani.
Mellisande: 30 out of 37
Nerin: 29 out of 50

Round 4: 

Sarpot kills a gnoll.  Lealani fires a blast from her wand at the gnoll chieftain, injuring him.  He whips out his own wand, but his return fire is deflected by her girdle's shield.
Sarpot: 43 out of 50
Arkos: 19 out of 47
Lealani: 26
Gnolls: 12 each.  11 gnoll hunters alive on the board, but only 3 awake.  13 killed, some injured, whelmed or glittery.  One of the alive gnolls is unconscious because of a _whelm_ spell and won't recover for hours.  Four other of the alive gnolls are unconscious this round from _color spray_ and will not wake until Round 9.  Four others are unconscious from the similar spells and won't wake until round 10.
Second pack of gnolls: 12 each.  Same as the original, but only four of them in a scouting party and leading the chieftain's group.
Chieftain's pack w/ 2 warriors: Unknown hps at this time.  These three are larger than their fellows.  The Chief seems to be armed with a _wand of magic missiles_, like Lealani.  He is injured from her blast.
Mellisande: 30 out of 37
Nerin: 29 out of 50

So I just went through the entire combat round by round, and I owe Queenie and GlassEye a big apology.  Arkos still has positive hit points and has not gone down.  Often I use arbitrary 1 point penalties to AC or attack rolls after critical misses for the gnolls, but I just realized that I opted out of doing so in this campaign since I wanted to move combat along faster.  So Arkos is not hit.  Further, even if Arkos was hit, he would have had enough hit points to stay up.  Lealani's _shield_ deflects _magic missiles_ and she is still unharmed.  We are in Round 4 and the gnolls have just acted.  If Mellisande or Nerin wish to redo their actions, I will allow it.  Otherwise, I'll keep their current actions into account and move on from here.  If anyone notices any other errors I made, please let me know.  In my defense, the last month was rough on me, schedule-wise, but is getting much better now.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow, you just did a lot of work there! I'm having fun and it's hard to keep track of all of these numbers and players and... stuff. It happens and not that anything is a surprise but I didn't notice, lol. I'm cool with whatever. I'm having a blast!

I hope you and your family - new baby right? - have a Merry Christmas or Happy Hanukkah or whatever you celebrate today!! And that goes for all of you! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 25, 2011)

OOC: Thanks!  The kids are ok.  I just talked to them on Skype and they were busy tearing up presents.  I should be home in a week for leave, so I'll see my daughter for the first time.  After two weeks, I'll be back out here in the Middle East, however.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2011)

(OOC - I think Glitterdusting the incoming Chieftain and his mooks is still not a bad idea, especially if they've got casters among them...I'll stick to it.)


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 27, 2011)

No problem, DT.  I know how difficult it can be to keep track of these things when running online games.  The bookkeeping is totally different than a face to face game.  Thanks for going through all that and checking stuff out, especially during your busy schedule.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> No problem, DT.  I know how difficult it can be to keep track of these things when running online games.  The bookkeeping is totally different than a face to face game.  Thanks for going through all that and checking stuff out, especially during your busy schedule.












*OOC:*


Especially running such a large combat with so many opponents. I am good with my actions though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 29, 2011)

OOC: Once more, thank all of you for your patience.

Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

IC: 

Mellisande's _glitterdust_ effect billows forth from the beguilers fingertips, falling in a sparkling shower of gold flakes.  Four of the gnolls are caught in the radius, and howl in confusion as all four are blinded.

Nerin attacks once again, his large blade and reach being used to clear the endangered Arkos of his attackers.  The gnolls had stopped their giggling laughter before the blade had descended upon them, each fighting to the end with a silent and fatal intensity before being hewn in half by Nerin's attack.

OOC: Sarpot up as we start again at the top of the order.  Arkos after Sarpot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Sarpot jumps on the adjacent gnoll and cleaves his eldrich claws in it's chest, and then jumps back again, at the time when the gnoll's chest is spraying blood everywhere.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2011)

Sarpot leaves his last attacker as a walking corpse, before taking a step back to assume a defensive posture.  The gnoll takes a step, eyes wide in surprise, before realization hits it and it slumps to the ground.

OOC: Arkos up, then Lealani.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2012)

Arkos shifts back into his human looking form (but smaller and stony-skinned) and speaks a commanding word.  Fire bursts from his palm and remains there but not burning him.

"Let them come.  The more the merrier, eh, Sarpot?  Close up so we don't get surrounded again."

He takes a step forward.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* shift back to mephling form
*Standard* cast _Produce Flame_
*Free* --
*Move* forward (towards the gnolls) 5 ft.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* in lizard form
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jan 4, 2012)

Lealani points a graceful finger at the chieftain and even her singsong words sound foul as the spell comes forth from her lips.









*OOC:*


 Cast Phantasmal Assailants at the Chieftain   Phantasmal Assailants for reference


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2012)

Arkos steps forward after shifting his form and producing some flame.  Lealani casts a spell, and for a moment you notice the chieftain struggling and flailing with unseen assailants, but after a few curses he seems to fight off the effects of the spell.  He and three of his comrades are still stumbling blind, but three other gnolls rush directly towards you and will now be in range for melee attack next round.

OOC: Mellisande up, followed by Nerin.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2012)

Mellisande squints at the oncoming gnolls, shifts sideways a bit, and with a sweep of her arms and an exultant shout, brings another burst of dazzling, shifting, flashing, discombobulating, seizure-inducing light into being. It washes over the gnolls; a fury of radiance like looking into the mad heart of an exploding star...

(Move as necessary, then Color Spray on as many of the incoming gnolls as I can get in the cone)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2012)

Mellisande's spell strikes the three closest charging gnolls, his spell felling all three and knocking them unconscious.

OOC: Nerin's turn.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

(OOC - Poke to Nerin)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2012)

Init:
Sarpot: 19
Arkos: 18
Lealani: 17
Gnolls: 13
Mellisande: 9
Nerin: 4

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Nerin moves forward, squeezing past his comrades with his massive frame in order to lay his crude sword onto the blinded remnants of the gnolls.  It isn't so much an attack as much as it is a massacre.  The two closest and weakest of the remaining gnolls are his targets, and they are stumbling blind and nearly defenseless.  Nerin's massive sword pummels them into paste before they can even shout out in realization.  All that is left now is the gnoll chief and warrior, stumbling and roaring in miserable blindness.

OOC: Sarpot, Arkos and Lealani up.  I'm not sure what's up with ENWorld lately and if people are having log-in issues, but I decided to move forward and perform Nerin's turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2012)

*"Die and be forgotten!" *shouts Sarpot. The hobgoblin advances encircling Nerin and approaching the Gnoll chief with predatory eyes, before making an upward move with his claws, rending the creature's flesh with the eldrich scythes he has for hands. 

_Eldrich Claw attack: _22 vs AC for 15 dmg


----------



## Queenie (Feb 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


 If the chief falls from Sarpot's attack, Lealani will target the remaining enemy. If not, she will target the chief.







Lealani lets out a frustrated string of words, marring what should be a beautiful sound with her angry tone. A blast of energy flies from her fingers and into the gnoll. 

Ranged Touch Attack for Scorching Ray (1d20+5=19)

Damage for Scorching Ray (4d6=14)


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

Arkos makes a throwing motion with his flame-encased hand.  A sphere of fire launches from it towards the gnoll.

"Burn, beast!"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* throw fire from _Produce Flame_: 1d20+4=18, 1d6+5=10
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* produce flame

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

The combined attacks of the remaining party members are too much for the warrior and his chieftain.  They go down in a hail of magical blasts and eldritch claws.  

The remnants of the battlefield are stunning, with its chunks of strewn body parts, sleeping gnolls, writhing and moaning bodies.  Though bloodied you dominated the battle.  Now the question is whether to finish off the survivors and search their bodies or continue your rush towards the Cliffs.  You believe you've wiped out all the horn-sounding hunting parties, but it is unknown what else may be laying quieter in the obscure mists.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 3, 2012)

"Friends, though I'm not injured, I have barely any magic left. I think we should find a place to rest - perhaps the Cliffs would be better but of course we don't know what we will find there. I don't know the best course. I doubt these fleabags will have much to help us but perhaps the chieftain might have something of use? 

Arkos, are you very injured?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

OOC: Several of the flea bags are still unconscious, but will be waking up in several rounds.  If you will do a search, you will have to determine what to do about them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2012)

*"You can't rest here, we need to press on, and find a proper place to rest. And about these..."* Sarpot conjures a mass of insects to devour the unconcious gnolls while the group moves on.
*"Let's go, the bugs will end them good."* with a sardonic grin, Sarpot turns and advances.

_OOC: Swarm acts independently, and will last for long enough as to coupe de grace all the fallen gnolls methinks._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2012)

You leave the brutalized remnants of the gnoll hunting parties behind, heading towards the mist-covered Cliffs where you will find the Wailing Caves.  A whistling wind blows out from the Caves and clears the unhealthy mists from the surrounding area, giving you the best visibility that you've had since your awakening.  The Caves themselves look like a series of small and large tunnels patched together in a way to resemble a twisted and screaming face if you were to strain your imagination.  The lowest cave is also the largest and resembles an open mouth.  Two smaller caves rest over a ledge just above the lower cave and below a rock potrusion, making these two caves appear as if nostrils.  The final two caves are at the same level as one another and further above the 'nostrils'.  Being slightly larger they resemble eyes on a face.  At times the wind blows harder and the whistling gathers in pitch until it sounds like an uncontrollable wail of sorrow that chills you to the bone.

The Wailing Caves are undefended and there seems to be no sign of danger, and a series of interlocking trails and outcroppings would make it easy to ascend into them.  You will need to go through the Caves if you are to reach the lands on the other side and assault the Life Tree.  But you will need better weapons and equipment.  After some searching along the base of the Cliffs, you easily find the quartz boulder Tak High-Streams-Skirmish had mentioned to you.  But you realize that you do not know how to open the way into hidden cache.  After some examination it is Mellisande who notices a strange pattern of straight and snaking lines intersecting into the rock.  As she touches the lines some remain glowing in a dull blue light, but when she touches the wrong line all glowing lines disappear.  The touching of the lines act as some sort of combination lock, but she can't break the puzzle.  She stands frustrated for a moment, unsure of what to do until Arkos watches over series of lines and recognizes a shape.  "Congruent helices," Arkos says, the knowledge coming natural to him.  He traces his finger along two parrallel snaking lines and some perpendicular straight ones.  The blue glowing lines flash together for one instance and there is a clicking noise, followed by the rumbling sound of a quartz door sliding on rollers.  The cache has been opened and allows the party entrance to the magically lit rooms beyond, before closing behind the last party member in order to keep the secret safe.

And quite a cache it is, with a series of four large cavernous rooms.  The first room is a barracks of sort with two dozen simple bunk beds and empty chests to hold items for inhabitants.  The second room is a pantry holding dried fruits and meats in packaging to keep them fresh.  A flowing fountain of surprisingly clear water streams a couple of feet off the ground.  The third room holds an amazing amount of weapons and defenses.  You find twenty water flasks, fifteen backpacks, six bedrolls, ten healer's kits, ten fully-charged _wands of cure light wounds_, eight reinforced pieces of breast armor that act as masterwork breastplates, twelve masterwork studded leather vests, thirty sunrods, ten thunderstones, fifteen tanglefoot bags, ten smoke sticks, fifteen masterwork swords, twenty masterwork quaterstaffs, fourteen masterwork longbows, six masterwork shortbows, twenty masterwork daggers, 300 arrows, a dozen fully charged _belts of shield_, thirteen fully charged _wands of magic missile (5th)_, seven fully charged _wands of Melf's acid arrow_ and three _staves of fireball (5th)_ that act as wands, but hold only twenty charges and weighs twenty-five pounds.  A number of fully expended and useless wands and staves lay in a pile along the far wall.

The fourth and final room is a firing range of sorts with painted rocks blasted with fire and propped mattresses riddled with piercings from arrows.  This is by far the largest and ill-kept room.  No personal effects are found by anyone, except by Nerin who discovers an old music box left and forgotten behind a chest next to one of the bunk beds.  He winds it up and opens the box, which causes music to start playing and a tiny toy ballerina to pop up and do a twirling circle.  It's a lovely, soft melody full of affection and mirth.  Behind the ballerina is a portrait of an attractive woman giving a half-smile.  At the bottom of the picture is the word 'Melissa', most likely the lady's name.  She has a close resemblance to Mellisande, though the woman is obviously human.  Nerin looks up and sees Mellisande humming the tune from the music box in perfect synch, her eyes closed in rapture.  She says automatically, "It's from Verritti's fourth and best opera.  He wrote it for his daughter while spending his nights with her next to her sick bed."  A moment later she can't explain where the memory came from.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2012)

*"That was odd" *states the hobgoblin, and snorts.* "Well, I guess I'll take a bunch of that stuff; seems pretty useful to me."*

_I'll take 3 smokesticks, 3 tanglefoot bags, 2 thunderstones, 1 masterwork studded leather vests, 1 belt of shield, 2 wands of MM, 2 melfs acid wand, 2 wnads of cure wounds, 1 healer's kit and a staff of fireballs_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2012)

OOC: With the excess equipment there along with the range, it should be enough for anyone with Use Magic Device skill to learn how to use one without having to make a skill check in the future.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2012)

_OOC: That's what I thought, hence why I grabbed a bunch of stuff!_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2012)

Mellisande takes up residence in the bed that 'owns' the chest the box was found in. She listens to it in between practicng with wands of magic missile and acid arrow, preparing to take a few of them for her arsenal. Necessary, as her own magicks were tools of mischief and misdirection...not weapons of war. She experiments with the curative wands too...seeing the wisdom of being able to wield such devices should those the magic came to naturally fall. 

The armor in the old cache is not sized for her, but since her spells can provide her with invisible, weightless armor, she's fine with that. A shortbow and a dagger that seems more like a short sword in her hands round things out, along with a quiver at her side and a pack on her back with water, food packages, a few spare shield belts, and some sun rods.

As the tiny woman lies on the bed she'd claimed, gazing at the picture in the music box as it plays its haunting tune, she muses aloud, "I think there's more to this than the dog-man told us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2012)

*"Reaaaally? Now yer a Genius little one! Of course he couldn't possible know about everything, poor Tak, trapped down there. I feel bad for not being able to save him, after all, we were supposed to be their only hope, and we DID fail him."* Ponders Sarpot, examining some of the wands he stuffed his belt with.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2012)

Mellisande sighs. "Yeah...some gods _we_ turned out to be. We had one follower, and couldn't save him. We'd better get our act together."


----------



## Queenie (Feb 7, 2012)

Lealani hangs her head. "Yes, I am ashamed I left our friend undefended. It was a reaction, I am not really meant for hand to hand combat, yet I could do nothing more to help him so quickly. I should have done more, or stayed to die beside him."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2012)

"...I dunno if I'd go THAT far," Mellisande opines, rolling onto her back. "But yeah...we're going to have to work a little harder to help people. Our people, I mean."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2012)

*"Even I know that, and I'm the meanest, ugliest of us all! We should seriously discuss tactics, if we are going to beat these evil lizardfolks into mashed potatoes." *


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Arkos is contemplative as he explores the rooms of the cache and says little at the moment.  With relief he eats some of the food and drinks deeply from the spring.  Once his hunger is sated he'll begin examining the items to assemble into a travel pack.

"What's done is done.  And until we come into our godly power, which I have doubts about, by the way, and can raise the dead there is no use wailing about Tak's death.  He was a warrior and died in battle, as it should be.

The question facing us now is: what next?"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Any of those items small?  No divine stuff beyond the wands of cure?
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2012)

"Have we searched around here at all to see if there is any information about what is ahead of us? Any sort of book or map or anything like that?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2012)

OOC: Those searching the rooms need to make a Search check.  Arkos sees nothing in the rack of items that qualifies as divine for now.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

OOC: Search roll added to my post above.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> OOC: Search roll added to my post above.












*OOC:*


 I did the same but with epic fail results, lol


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2012)

Mellisande watches the others poke around for a few minutes, then shakes her head and rolls off the cot she was sprawled on.

"You're doing it wrong. This is a military supply cache. It's for resupply, I bet. Anything specifically for us would probably be really well hidden...but also, it should be somewhere that the construction is new. It'd be a recent addition. Well, recent compared to the rest. Let's see..."

The gnome paces around the walls, peering at the cracks and the worn areas narrowly. Every so often she puts a pointy ear to the stone and taps it with a fingertip a few times.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

Mellisande is the one to find the removable metal panel first along a wall in the supply room, but it is Arkos who recognizes what the engraved cross on the panels mean.  Medical supplies.  Behind the panel is a small bag of twenty small pebbles of _cure serious wounds_, which if laid on an injury will heal the injured.  Another five small pebbles of _remove disease_ are also inside the bag and can be applied to the skin to good effect.

OOC: Sarpot gets some practice with several magical devices until he feels proficient with them.  He expends one charge from a Girdle of Shield, 10 charges of a Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 15 Charges of a Wand of Magic Missile, 3 charges from a Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow, and 15 charges from one of the heavier Staff of Fireballs to do so.  However, he will not need a Use Magic Device Check to use any of those items in the future.  

OOC Note 2: I cannot find a place that indicates a warlock can use arcane wands and staves without a Use Magic Device check.  If I am wrong, let me know where I can find a section that says otherwise, because then Sarpot didn't need to expend the charges to train with the arcane wands/staves.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2012)

Nerin, like Arkos, heads to the food and water and refreshes himself. Wandering through the complex as he munches on some dried beef, Nerin admires the weapons and armor as well as their newly discovered healing supplies.

"Well, no, I don't think Tak did tell us everything, or even everything he knew. But he told us enough, and as Arkos said he died in battle, we can ask no more than that. Soon enough we may too join him. But at least we are a little better equiped." says Nerin gripping a new sword.


"Ok, We need to get Arkos all healed up, and grab the items we would like to take with us. Then we need to rest up before heading out. Now we do need to figure out watches, unless we can close that quartz rock and re-open it."

"As to whether we are gods or what manner or quality of gods we are or may be I cannot say. Something though tells me that whether there are other gods still out there, or we ourselves are the gods, it shall be our actions which will define any divinity for us and it shall be our actions which will determine if there will even be a world to support gods of any kind. So let us leave that talk for at least another night. As the discovery of the music box shows us, there is more to this than we, or maybe Tak knows or knew. I keep having flashes of what it means, but they are glimpses of other worlds, other times, but none last so long that I can see anything really. But I am happy Mellisande that you found this box. I am certain it belongs to you somehow though I am not sure how. Treasure it for though it we may yet find ourselves. If we live through this that is." says Nerin with a somber smile.

Nerin wanders through the barracks some more hoping to find more personal items and wondering who else was expected with this many beds.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2012)

The door to this cache seems to close and lock.  The door unlocks in the same manner from the inside as it does the outside, engraved pattern and all.  You have a strong feeling that the enemy does not know of this cache and that you are safe here.  Arkos expends twelve of the charges from the _wand of cure light wounds_ that Sarpot had practices with in order to raise everyone's hit points up to full.  The wand is put back into storage, but has 28 charges left.  You enjoy a decent rest, sleep and washing up, and though some of you are better equipped, all of you still wear bloodied and torn clothing from the remnants of the battlefield.

OOC: If there are no other actions to be taken or equipment to be grabbed, we can move on to your infiltration of the Wailing Caves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2012)

*"Whatever, I can stand the first watch, I'm not that tired. Besides many of you need to recharge yer spells and whatnots. I don't need to. Not that the giant boulder won't stop anything, but just in case.-" *Sarpot says, sitting on a stool next to the entrance. *"Now go to sleep, damn ye."* the hobgoblin added with a guttural snort. 

_OOC: Deceive item, the warlock ability only gives Sarpot a +4 on use magic skill_


----------



## Queenie (Feb 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Lealani replaces her backpack with a new one and takes a bed roll and a fresh waterskin. She also gets a nicer dagger and takes 2 belts of shield, 4 wands of magic missile, 2 wands of Melf's acid arrow and a stave of fireballs.

edit: will anyone else be taking the other stave of fireballs?







"I have been considering leaving some of this behind, in case someone else should be in need of it. However, I fear we are all that remains and we should take all we can. It is obvious, even with the little information we have, that we are the last hope."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2012)

"We can leave some behind, but might as well take all we think we will need" adds Nerin.








*OOC:*



Nerin takes a breastplate, new backpack and bedroll, 3 waterskins, several days worth of food, 2 healer's kits,4 wands of cure light wounds, 4 sunrods,  a mw sword, a mw longbow, a quiver with 20 arrows, 2 mw daggers


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I still need an answer on whether any of the items (particularly the backpack & quarterstaff since those are the only size restricted items Arkos can use) are small.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2012)

OOC: The items are not small, but normal-sized.  However the backpack has several adjustable straps that would allow you to convert it to a small size.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2012)

Arkos takes a pack and cinches down the straps until he thinks that it might work for him.  Still he frowns at it not entirely pleased as he fills it with alchemical items and food and water.

"You'd think, if I were a god, I could make myself bigger so that some of this stuff might be more useful to me."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Arkos takes: backpack, 2 each of the alchemical items & kits (healer's kit, sunrod, thunderstone, tanglefoot bag, smoke stick), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease (though these can be split up amongst all of us if someone else wants to carry some).  He'll fill the remaining space with food and water as long as it doesn't go over his carrying capacity.
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 35
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Arkos takes a pack and cinches down the straps until he thinks that it might work for him.  Still he frowns at it not entirely pleased as he fills it with alchemical items and food and water.
> 
> "You'd think, if I were a god, I could make myself bigger so that some of this stuff might be more useful to me."




"Perhaps we inhabit different forms that we did previously" ruminates Nerin thinking specifically of the music box.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2012)

Lealani is able to use the items she grabs without practice, as she seems to have some innate mental proficiency.  Same with Nerin and Arkos with the items they collect.  After a bit more of rest the party is fully healed heads out of the cache.  Nothing seems to have changed, nor does there seem to be any sign of danger.  Before the party can step outside a sudden scream is heard from the direction of the Wailing Caves that causes the party to step back inside the safety of the rooms.  A blonde-headed, golden-skinned and muscular man standing on top of some flying golden platform shoots out of the mouth of the caves and into the mists in the direction that you had previously travelled.  He is followed by three robed women, also standing on their own small flying platforms, though in colors that match their hair and robes of red, blue and green.  Shortly after they disappear the noise from their platforms also fade away.  It seems as if you were not detected.

	From the base of the Caves you see that the lowest entrance to the caves is the mouth that the man and three women had just come from.  It takes you only a few short minutes to reach the opening, and you can see that the other caves seem to all connect further down into a larger cavern.  The cavern is about fifteen feet wide and curves slightly upward and to the left.

OOC: Who is taking the lead?  Any other preparations?  Please make sure you pick which spells you prepared before you set out on your character sheets.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2012)

Nerin turns to his companions "It seems there are even more players than we suspected. But someone screamed and we must find out who." says the tall warrior as he turns and leaps down to enter the cave.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2012)

"Things just get stranger and stranger here. But certainly, we must help. It seems to be our destiny." She follows Nerin out of the safety of their cave and to the larger cavern.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2012)

"None of them looked like the lizard people or anything like that," Mellisande says, after a few minutes of reflective silence. "Lets find out who they are. Anyone got a light?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2012)

*"Just move forward, what do ye need light for?" *Says the goblinoid, his eyes adapted to low light conditions.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Arkos scowls at the strange screaming and the appearance of the four fliers balanced on their strange discs.  With an almost distracted wave of his hand he causes something of Mellisande's to glow with light.

"That won't last long so we'll need to break open one of the sunrods, perhaps.  And we don't know if those fliers are coming back; best we move now."

He gives Sarpot a sidelong look but refrains from making comment.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2012)

"Gosh, I don't know," Mellisande replies tartly to Sarpot. "What do _you_ need a new _face_ for?"

She gives Arkos a grateful nod then as her sword/dagger begins to glow brightly. "Thanks. This'll do for now."

With that, having gathered her party, the tiny woman starts venturing forth into the gave.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarpot lets a savage cackle escapes his mouth. *"Tiny, but indeed ye might have the spirit of an ogre inside ye."*


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2012)

For the first time since they awoke into this strange dream, Lealani cracks a smile.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2012)

"Any new face would be an improvement for Sarpot" grins Nerin plunges ahead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 15, 2012)

The party enters the mouth of the Wailing Caves, the light from the sunrod illuminating the walls.  The surface has a natural appearance, but strangely slopes and bends at a steady and regular slope.  Arkos earthly intuition causes him to have a sense that the caves themselves may not be entirely natural.  You soon encounter the stripped body of a dead gnoll, which Lealani recognizes as being the gnoll Chief that you had battled over a day ago.  Somehow he had survived his battle with you, and Arkos notices he lacks any visible wounds or scars of the kind you had inflicted upon him as if he had fully regenerated.  You see no sign of regeneration of his current wounds, however.  Something with large claws had recently gutted him from navel to sternum.  There is no sign of struggle, as if he was meeting with whatever had slew him.

OOC: Make a Search check please.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2012)

Nerin search check


----------



## Queenie (Feb 15, 2012)

Lealani scrunches up her nose at the sight.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2012)

Arkos pokes around the general area.

"These caves may be constructed.  They don't quite seem natural to me."

He frowns in concentration as he looks around.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Mellisande appears distracted by the ickiness of the corpse, but is too morbidly fascinated by it to really get a good look around.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2012)

The sharp eyes of the party easily detects several drops of fresh blood leading further up the caves.  Whatever killed the gnoll chief did so quite recently and is probably only a few minutes ahead of you.  There are several traces of gray fur that can be found amongst the blood.  Lealani's sharp senses cause her to sense the heavy smell of multiple canines.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2012)

Nerin looks down at the gnoll and shakes his head. Standing back up he draws his sword. "Onward friends I am still not sure who the fliers were but there is evil ahead of us." says Nerin as he takes off int he direction of the blood.










*OOC:*


Nerin begins to Detect Evil as he goes


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2012)

Nerin charges through the tunnels in pursuit of the killer or killers.  He is followed by the rest of the party.  After a couple of minutes of running slightly up and slightly to the left, the party finds itself on the other side of the Wailing Caves.  The exit is one simple but large opening leading to a stone outcropping.  Slightly to your left is a sloping trail which ends ten feet below to the start of a lush, tropical forest.  The sky is cleaner here, though perpetually covered in a covering of white flowing clouds.  A few miles in the distance can be seen a huge, twisted tree which rises an unbelievable height into the cloud bank.  Underneath the tree, inside a circular opening in the foliage can be seen a strange and foreign-looking ziggurat which fills you with a sense of foreboding.  It is much like a pyramid, but with addition square-like structures in the front entrance and a small, flat top.

Your thoughts are pulled away from the structures, however, as you notice ten wolf-like humanoids growling below you.  It seems as if you caught them as they were beginning to climb onto the limbs of the branches with the intent to go deeper into the jungle.  The largest and grayest of them holds a hand up to stop his younger followers from rushing forward.  He is able to control their bloodlust, though just barely.

"Hold!  Unlike the youth here, I have no wish to throw their and my own life away trying to take on gods.  That was the mistake of Yeenkak, who lost his entire tribe of gnoll warriors to you, but it will not be mine.  And I have tangled with one of you before and got the worst of the deal," the werewolf points at a gash in his face where once there was a right eye.  He then points at Sarpot.  "Of course you remember this, Marshall Potter, who others called Mars, God of Battle.  It was you who took this eye so long ago.  I like you in this new form, though I'd remember that swagger and face anywhere.  Since you have us at such a disadvantage with your powers, would you do us the service of meeting us down here to parlay?"

OOC: Arkos needs to please make an intelligence check.

Nerin
[sblock]
Nine of the ten wolfmen register as evil.  The large gray speaking strangely does not.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2012)

Sarpot grins at the idea of having caused such a big injury in the past, even if he remembers naught of it. Marshal Potter was a rather pompous name he thought, and imagined a fat human with full armor and a big classy moustache coming out of his helm. Chuckling at the idea, Sarpot intercedes. 
*"It is very kind of ye not letting ye boys get on a fight they can't win. Now, why would we surrender the high ground, a tactical advantage, to parley? We can clearly speak and be heard from this distance. Expose yer case now Wolf man."*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

Arkos studies this wolf-man as he listens.  There is something...  But he can't pin it and shakes off the feeling.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2012)

Nerin itches to run down and engage the werewolves, but the leader, and especially his recognition of Sarpot holds him in check. Nerin glances at Sarpot, or Marshall or Mars or whomever. This werewolf intrigued him, something was....odd with him. History, memory, Nerin wasn't sure.

"What would there be to parlay about Lupus?" asks Nerin.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

"Well, you can't blame a warrior for trying to even the odds up.  As for why we should parlay, it should be obvious.  You came from the caves and obviously want passage into the Last Forest.  We have been tasked with hunting down intruders.  As you can see, our purposes are up against the other.  Now, I'd be willing to allow you to go back the way you came.  In exchange, I'll pretend I never saw you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarpot shakes his head with a grin.* "That won't do. But I can offer you the reciprocal; you can let us follow our path, and we'll pretend we never crossed roads. Is that, or loosing the eye you got left; not to speak about the lives of yer cubs and yer own. I won't be merciful this time; you see this new me is more of a reckless killer."* to emphasizes his point, Sarpot's claws grow with eerie red energy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2012)

"Well, I would be most willing to look the other way, but my younger companions have been bred to be overly loyal to our masters.  And their aim was nothing less than the complete elimination of the human race you gods sought to protect," he says this to Sarpot despite him being a hobgoblin.  "Perhaps you can at least answer a question.  How is it that you survive?  I had heard that even the human gods had perished."

OOC: Everyone, please attempt a DC 16 Sense Motive check.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2012)

Arkos furrows his brow at the information the wolf-man imparts...

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2012)

"Is THAT what you heard? HAH!" 

The voice, for all its confidence, bravado, and volume, came from a small, unassuming sort of person. Mellisande popped out from the legs of the others and pointed imperiously at the wolf-kind below.

"The rumors of OUR deaths are greatly exaggerated!" she declaims. "That is not dead which can eternal lie! Spare us your feeble attempts at parley! I know your kind! If you thought you could stand against us, you would have already attacked! Instead, you pray to whatever withered, black husk of a god that would own a soul like _yours_ that we will agree to 'terms' and 'negotiations!' Well I say HAH! Hah! And DOUBLE HAH HAH!"

"Do not look the other way, dog-men. RUN the other way. Do this, and perhaps only the weak and LAME among your pack will fall before us!"

She gestured and spoke strange words...and suddenly Mellisande was bedecked in gleaming golden armor of overlapping plates graven in mystic runes that glowed and hummed. In her hand was a wicked sword of implausibly barbed black steel etched with runes that flickered with uneasy red light. HUNGRY light. It moaned with voices like lost souls in eerie harmonic discord as she pointed the dread thing at the gnolls.

"The old one will stay here. The rest of you SCATTER LIKE LEAVES, OR BE CRUSHED LIKE ANTS!"

(roffle! Disguise Self for the swank outfit and...um...Intimidation. *looks at rolls and guffaws* Aw man.)

After a shocked moment of silence and resounding not-running away, Mellisande scowls and mutters, "That worked a lot better in my head."


----------



## Queenie (Feb 20, 2012)

Lealani stood silent, ready for a fight should one break out. The old one was at least attempting to not be slaughtered and she could respect that. Still, she was reflecting on his words, calling Sarpot a God of War had moved her somehow. Was all of this really not a dream?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2012)

Nerin draws his sword  and slowly walks down the incline. "You may parlay for mercy, you may parlay for your retreat, but you may not parlay to prevent our passage. I am ill disposed to listen to anything you say werewolf. However I cannot and will not listen to anything while your companions stand beside you. Send them away and we can talk."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2012)

*"As my little comrade here says, it is obvious we are pretty much alive, and on the move. If your cubs want blood, let them come to met their untimely end at our hands, I'll be delighted to taste their corrupt blood. Perhaps after we kill the you'll be willing to speak, yes?" * Sarpot grins.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2012)

"Make the young ones go away and leave myself to your mercies?  No.  No, I don't think so.  I've already lost one eye to your kind's mercies and am quite attached to the other.  As for being corrupted, that depends on your point of view, I suppose.  It were you gods that used the spirit of Gaia to bring our people life, but you had to impart a piece of yourselves into us to do so.  So we are partly in the image of a wolf, but mostly created in the image of the gods.  But you brought us into being in order to fight the Masters.  But the Masters were too powerful and your humans too weak to fight them.  So you created us in ever greater numbers to fight your war, as you well know.  But then you began to fear our numbers and fear the strength of the Masters.  You feared that the land would be swept of humans and replaced by either the Masters or your sturdier creations.  So you began to consider destroying the land so the threat would not spread to other lands and other humans.  Did you not think some of us would rebel?  In order to save your precious humans you would doom those of us who fought and bled for you.  Is it so strange that we would allow the Masters to use their own powers to change us a bit in their own image?  Is it so strange that so many of your creations would turn?  The flind-become-gnolls, yuan-ti and even the first of your creations, the ever so flawed golems?"  The one-eyed wolfman gasps as Mellisande transforms.

OOC: Although Mellisande's transformation is not enough to shaken them up, the creatures in front of you still gasp in awe.

Lealani, Mellisande and Arkos pass their Sense Motive check:
[sblock]
You sense that the one-eyed wolfman truly wants your answer on these things.  He seems to ask in a mixture of guilt and anger.  However, what he really seems to be doing is delaying you.  It is obvious that his men want to engage you and that your side is also eager to be done with the conflict.  However, he appears to be holding both sides back in attempt to wait for something more advantagious.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2012)

*"It's not strange, nor illogical, but betrayal is betrayal, and now your offspring will pay, and then I'll take that eye out of your skull, as I should have done in my previous life. Die!"* Sarpot outstretches his arm and a ray of red energy cuts the distance between himself and the wolfmen in tactical disadvantage. The energy charged with fury is deadly aimed to the face of one of the lesser creatures.

_Eldrich Blast: 20 vs Ref, for 8 dmg_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: Well, hey... looks like combat was initiated.  Roll initiative.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2012)

_Wanted to do that last post then got sidetracked and forgot. Initiative: 22_


----------



## Fenris (Feb 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


That is what happens when warriors fail sense motive checks, and heck Nerin actually has a pretty good roll there.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 24, 2012)

OCC: Hoo Boy


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2012)

Arkos prepares himself for the coming conflict.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]This is why Sarpot was the god of war before and not any of the rest of us.  His initiative is 10 or more higher than any roll from the rest of us so far. lol
*Swift* --
*Standard* --
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2012)

Init:
Sarpot: 22
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 10
Wolfmen: 10
Mellisande: ?
Nerin: 4

Sarpot's blast slams into the lead wolfman, causing him to howl in pain.  Lealani is the next to move...

OOC: Wolfmen and Arkos go at the same time.  Here is the combat map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Voda Vosa, you mentioned a Reflex roll vs 20 in your post.  I don't believe there is a Reflex save vs Eldritch Blast and it should act as a ranged attack otherwise.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 27, 2012)

Lealani pulls out the fireball rod and without a word blasts off a shot.









*OOC:*


 Aiming at H9.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2012)

Arkos casts Barkskin and shifts into predator form.  As he changes to the lizard form his companions are all familiar with from earlier his tongue flicks out tasting the air.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* shapeshift to predator form
*Standard* cast Barkskin
*Free* --
*Move* --
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 27, 2012)

Lealani unloads with a deafening explosion from her staff, drowning out the snarls and screams of pain.  The smell of burning fur reaches your nose.

One of your opponents fall, but the rest rush forward, one getting so far as to take a missed swipe at Nerin.  Some try to go up the path, though others try to scale the wall up towards you.

OOC: W1, W3, W5, W7, W8 and W9 all injured.  Nerin is up, followed by Mellisande who still does not have a Init rolled. Then back to the top of the order with Sarpot and Lealani.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2012)

"Ugh, another furball," Melliande complains. She backs up a bit and launches a rocket of glittery sparkly _things_ from out of her rolled up fingers. The missile explodes kind of like the fireball, only with a blinding flash and a spray of sticky, shiny confetti, or something like it, that covers the gnolls!

(Glittahdust! Will save DC 17 or blind for 5 rounds. And...uh...Init! Sorry, I was unable to post over the weekend.)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2012)

Nerin swings his sword at the werewolf in front of him.

OOC: PA 1


----------



## Queenie (Feb 28, 2012)

Lealani pulls out a different wand and fires a tiny bead towards one of the charging young wolves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2012)

Sarpot unleashes another blast of eldrich energy from his clawed hands, this time the ray was aimed to one of the beast that was attempting to climb the wall. The magical attack leaves behind a sickened green mist.

_18 vs Ac for 9 dmg, and fortitude DC 16 or become sickened._


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2012)

Arkos waits until he sees a wolfman coming up over the cliff-face to reach them then moves to intercept.  He bites at it.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* bite
*Free* --
*Move* move to intercept
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

Init:
Sarpot: 22
Mellisande: 16
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 10
Wolfmen: 10
Nerin: 4

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

IC: Nerin's strikes out with the ease of a warrior born, pinning the charging wolfman on the point of his sword and effortless avoiding the claws of the dying creature.  Mellisande casts her spell, which zips past Nerin's right shoulder before falling downward on striking one of the approaching wolfmen in a cascade of glitter (W5).  The creature snarls and stumbles forward, blinded and shining from the glitter.

Sarpot looks at the nearest climber and fires a blast into its chest, nearly felling the attacker, but causing him to grow ill.  Arkos leans over before the sickened wolfman can fall and bites him on the head, killing him.

Lealani also strikes out with a different wand, slightly grazing the non-blinded wolfman nearest to Nerin (W7).

OOC: Mellisande gets another turn before the opponents.  I resolved Arkos' action first since it was obvious to me he would strike before the sickened, climbing wolfman.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2012)

(OOC - Just one? Doh. It has a 10' radius...was there no way to get more without hitting a PC?)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Since these are smarter warriors, I had them spread out more to better avoid attacks with a radius, especially after the first fireball attack.  The closest two I had were W9 (now killed) and W6 and they were questionably within 10 feet if I was going to count diagonally. But with Sarpot and Arkos both making high attack rolls I figured W9 was a dead wolfman anyway.  So I thought your shot would be better placed on the next nearest threat to Nerin, who is blocking the easy path up towards your party.  I'm sorry if you would have preferred the attack elsewhere, but I wasn't clear on a target location from your post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2012)

*"This is all the power those pathetic excuse of gods gave you? In exchange of what? Your souls? You miserable fools! This power is not even enough to make a dent on either of us! You betrayed us, and they betrayed you! A fair payment for incompetence; now you'll all die, I'll give you a glorious death; perhaps the only thing in your lives resembling honour!"* Sarpot growls and laughs. From his hands, another ray of sickening red enelrgy escapes, and darts towards the lead wolfman.

_20 vs AC for 7 dmg and fort 16 or becomes sickened_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: Last bump for Mellisande's action.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2012)

Mellisande spies the older wolfman creeping around the side (I assume that's what 'OW' is at least ) and shakes her finger at him. "Ah ah ah."

A burst of magic surges from her and strikes the old-timer with a blast of psychic force! She then hastily backs up towards her more doughty companions.

(Whelm on OW! Will save DC 17. Move to get closer to mah buddies.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2012)

Mellisande casts her spell at the old, one-eyed wolfman before moving closer to her allies. The creature snarls and nearly buckles as he climbs up and over the rim.

In the next instant several werewolves surge towards your left flank, one getting around Nerin to attack Lealani, and three others focusing on the unmoving Nerin.  Lealani is cut lightly along her arm, while Nerin is strongly jarred by another attacker.

OOC: Lealani's spells do not look to be refreshed on her character sheet after the rest.  W6 is now starting to climb up the stone wall.  It is now Nerin's turn.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 9, 2012)

Nerin returns the favor of a sword swing at the wolf in front of him.

OOC: PA 1


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 9, 2012)

Nerin's downward hack buries itself into the collarbone of the wolfman on his right with a sickening crunch as bones shatters and gives way.  His opponent gurgles and falls.  A blast from Sarpot skips just past Lealani, slamming itself into the wolfman attacking her, though not felling him.

OOC: Mellisande up, followed by Lealani and Arkos.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 9, 2012)

Arkos snaps his heavy lizard-jaws at the wolfman advancing towards him.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Not sure if W6 is within range vertically or not, but if so...
*Swift* --
*Standard* bite
*Free* --
*Move*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: One more bump for Mellisande and Lealani, then I'll do an update around this time tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 16, 2012)

Lealani backs up from the wolfman attacking her (5 ft step back) as she forces into being a ray of intense energy that bursts forth into fire as it roars towards the wolman

OOC: Scorching ray


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2012)

Lealani takes a step backwards and lets loose with a blinding ray of scorching light.  The severe blast is so intense that it rips apart fur and skin while killing instantly, leaving the well roasted and hairless corpse standing as a statuesque testimony to her power.

Arkos bites the climbing werewolf upon his shoulder just as he is nearly finished climbing up, injuring him severely.  The same werewolf attacks him in turn, but is so distracted by his sudden blood loss that he misses and stumbles at a critical moment.  Meanwhile, on the other side of the field of battle, Nerin dodges the first two of his attackers (I shortchanged them.  They should have +4 to claw melee, but would have still missed).  Another attacker does strike Nerin with a strong claw swipe, bruising the warrior through his armor.

The one-eyed wolfman attacks Mellisande with outstretched claw, a reprisal for her spell against him, but somehow his fatigue effects him and causes him to wildly miss the nimble Beguiler.

Init:
Sarpot: 22
Mellisande: 16
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 10
Wolfmen: 10
Nerin: 4

OOC: Nerin is next, followed again by Sarpot then Mellisande.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2012)

Sarpot closes in to the melee with the one eye wolfman. *"Ye busy with the ladies, eh? Let me show ye how a true gentleman gives an opening salutation."* With upward jabs Sarpot aims to shred the wolfman's throat.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 16, 2012)

Nerin turns to face his two new foes. Enraged by the wound, Nerin swings his sword in a strong overhand chop, driving the blade deep into the chest of the wolfman resulting in a fountain of blood.

OOCA 1

OOC2: Crit! Wasn't sure if we just double damage or roll a second time, turns out almost the same in any case


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2012)

Sarpot's slash causes a flow of blood to well up along the one-eyed wolfman's shoulder to the base of the neck.  With a moan the creature collapses at his feet.

Nerin has a similar luck, a hack from his blade resulting in a fountain of blood as the wolfman who wounded him falls.

A twinkle of fear appears in the eyes of the remaining three wolfmen as it dawns on them that they may have taken on more than they can handle.

OOC: Mellisande and Lealani up, followed by Arkos and the remaining wolfmen.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Sarpot's slash causes a flow of blood to well up along the one-eyed wolfman's shoulder to the base of the neck.  With a moan the creature collapses at his feet.
> 
> Nerin has a similar luck, a hack from his blade resulting in a fountain of blood as the wolfman who wounded him falls.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



So there is still one wolfman in melee range? Since I dropped my opponent, I get a cleave attempt correct?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2012)

OOC: Nerin does indeed have the Cleave feat, so you may make another strike.  There are two opponents in front of him.  One barely standing straight ahead and another just to his right.  The enemy in front of him is wounded and blinded, the one to the forward right is uninjured.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2012)

Mellisande blinks as the older wolfman sinks down to the ground, and gives Sarpot a surprised expression. Whether surprised at his intervention, or at its effectiveness, is hard to tell.

She then looks at the remaining three and waggles her hands in a scissor-ish gesture.

From the ground behind the gnolls rises a fence of gnashing blades...black and serrated and horribly, horribly sharp looking. From their hooked edges and irregular shapes, they seem as if they'd rip someone apart rather than cleanly slicing. They clang and clash, making noises like swords meeting in a duel, and striking sparks off of each other.

"No retreat, no surrender," the dimunitive woman says.

(Minor Illusion of a wall making a semi-circle around the gnolls, cutting off their avenues of retreat. Will DC to disbelieve if interacted with is 18, I believe...)


----------



## Fenris (Mar 21, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Nerin does indeed have the Cleave feat, so you may make another strike.  There are two opponents in front of him.  One barely standing straight ahead and another just to his right.  The enemy in front of him is wounded and blinded, the one to the forward right is uninjured.




Nerin will cut through the wounded wolf


----------



## Queenie (Mar 21, 2012)

Lealani judges the remaining enemies and seeing her comrades having this under control holds her action.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

Nerin easily dispatches the blinded and wounded wolfman, then turns to face his remaining opponent just as Mellisande's illusion of a wall appears behind the creature.  He panics, seeing no change of retreat, and attacks Nerin with everything he has left.  Which isn't much... he fails to connect with any of his devastating blows.

The werewolf attacking Arkos decides to live to fight another day and makes an attempt to jump off of the ledge, though Arkos has an opportunity to strike at him now in mid-jump.

OOC: Arkos' move, followed by Nerin and Sarpot.  Lealani needs to make a DC 13 Listen check.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2012)

Arkos will try to bite at the wolfman as he leaps to escape.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* --
*Standard* bite
*Free* --
*Move*
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Spear
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Mar 23, 2012)

Lealani turns her head to the side, listening intently as the final wolf tries to flee from its death.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2012)

Arkos' snap takes the wolfman mid-jump, tearing into a piece of him with a severe wound.  If it wasn't the bite that finished him, it was definitely the face-plant onto the hard ground below.

Nerin is still fighting the last, unharmed wolfman.  Lealani listens as she thinks she hears a sort of new disturbance, but can't detect where its coming from before she loses her sense of it.  Odd... it was probably nothing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarpot closes to finish off the last creature, but in his haste, misses his mark.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2012)

OOC: Nerin, Mellisande and Lealani up.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 25, 2012)

Nerin swings at the last wolfman in his path, his blade biting deeply into the side of the lupine attacker.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nerin severely injures his opponent with a slash that brings a crimson wound across his chest.  He is badly injured, though not yet out.

OOC: Mellisande and Lealani up.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 26, 2012)

Lealani continues to hold her action, scanning the area intently for enemies, ready to help Nerin if necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2012)

OOC: Lealani, make a DC 13 Listen check.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 26, 2012)

Listen


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2012)

Lealani
[sblock]
Lealani hears that sound again.  It is a high-pitched whining sound, almost like the sound of shrieking wind.  It is much closer than what you had detected before, and seems to be coming from the tunnels behind you that the party had recently walked out from.  It sounds an awful like those amazingly fast flying platforms you had seen before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2012)

"Rraaah!" Mellisande emits by way of a battle cry. She charges the gnoll with her rather unimpressive sword-chopped-down-from-a-regular-sized-sword!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2012)

Mellisande's strike fails to do anymore than nick the tough hide of the werewolf.

OOC: Though I like the imagery.   Arkos and the werewolf up next.  Arkos can announce his action first.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 27, 2012)

Nerin smiles down at Mellisandre "I will have to practice with you little one." says Nerin as he battles side by side with the gnome.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 27, 2012)

"My friends, we must hurry. It seems we have more company on the way and it is coming quickly, from the caves where we just came from. It sounds very much like those magical flying platforms we saw not long ago. So get this over with so we can be on our way forward." 

Lealani keeps her wand pointed toward the caves in case something comes at them from that area.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2012)

Arkos bares his teeth and growls at the werewolf.  He is too distant to reach the creature and still attack and his companions crowding around block his access.  He could probably run and make it but he anticipates a need to scout so he shifts to the form of a large, black-feathered bird and launches himself into the air.

He flies over above the wolfman and slashes at him with his talons.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Swift* shift to aerial form
*Move* fly to the werewolf & hover
*Standard* attack with talons
*Free* --

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 27, 2012)

Nerin is attacked a fraction of a second before Arkos completes his transportation.  Nerin is cut slightly by a flung claw (-3 hps to Nerin), but before he can respond, a bird-like shape hovers above and takes the head of his opponent clear off.

There is a moment of stunned silence punctuated by the beat of Arkos' wings, as his comrades wonder what else their druidic ally is capable of doing.  But then you can all hear what Lealani detected once she calls your attention.  There is something rushing through the caves behind you and it sounds awfully like the flyers you had seen before.  It seems the old wolfman (down, but still breathing) was trying to delay you with talk in the hopes of incoming reinforcements.  You started combat before they arrived, though their arrival sounds as if seconds away.

OOC: Will you make a stand on the ledge or attempt to flee for the treeline?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2012)

*"Against the entrance walls, we'll ambush them as they pass by, stand ready!" *Sarpot says, pushing a few corpses off the ledge, so the flying enemies won't see them; he then presses his back against the cave's wall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2012)

You push the bodies off the ledge, including an unconscious but bloodied older wolfman.  The high-pitched sounds grow deafening as the flying platforms approach.  You are ready to ambush them, as per Sarpot's suggestion, but the speed in which they fly out will make this a tricky endeavor.  The three flyers burst out of the cave opening and climb sharply until they hover 80 feet above your position.  You can make out that they wear robes and fly platforms of a different color: red, blue and green.  Strangely their braided hair are also of these bright colors.  They are directly above you and beginning to survey the ground, looking back and forth.

But where is the one Tak called Andvari the Betrayer, who was with these three earlier?  Of the blonde-headed, golden-skinned and muscular god and his golden flyer, there is no sign.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

The three women finally seem to have noticed the bodies below the rock outcropping as the blue-robed one points at the carcasses to bring attention from the other two.  They are alert and are looking around... it won't be long until they detect your position along the rock face.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2012)

Mellisande decides to take the initiative before the element of surprise is lost!

Before the three look in the party's direction she quickly tosses off a spell...another of her 'glitterdust' spells that bursts in the midst of the flyers and threatens to blind them!

(Will DC 17? Or 18...dang I have to go look! lol)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2012)

With a shriek Arkos breaks cover and charges towards the nearest flyer.  Blood from the wolfman drips from his talons as he attacks...

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Full-round* charge & attack (80 ft. max)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

OOC: Arkos is flying to meet the enemy, and Mellisande is casting upwards.  Everyone else will get a free surprise round action, then we'll roll init.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2012)

Sarpot, staf in hand, uses it to produce a blast of fire amidst the flyers. 

_OOC: Trying to get the three in one blast._


----------



## Fenris (Apr 3, 2012)

Nerin glances at his bow for a moment but draws upon those hidden powers of his, from a nameless, and unremembered god. Still the power flows through him, protecting him.

OOC: Casts Entropic Shield.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2012)

Sarpot's fireball explodes just above the three women and their flyers, doing massive damage to each craft.  They seem to have trouble maintaining their balance on the troubled flyers.  However, all three women also seemed to have been alerted to the danger, and used their flyers to absorb most of the _fireball_ blast instead of taking it themselves.

Likewise, Mellisande was only able to target one of the women because of how they were spread out, and her glitterdust contacted the one in blue.  She yells out as she is blinded by the spell.

Arkos climbs upwards and attacks the green flyer that the green robed woman is standing upon.  His talons tear something inside of it quite badly, while the woman stares at him and his body with the studied interest of a bug collector, before noticing that her platform is now losing power.  The constant rumble of the green flyer quiets, and the craft begins to descend at a sloped angle while the green robed woman punches at it in an attempt to regain some control.  It looks like it will impact the ground next turn in a somewhat controlled crash.  Nerin cast his spell, which creates an _entropic shield_ around him.

OOC: Initiative time now that surprise round is over.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 3, 2012)

Sarpot moves in the direction the green woman is going to crash with her flying carpet. He charges up his hand with glowing red energy and shoots it at her while running to meet her in close quarters.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2012)

Arkos quickly assesses the battlefield: with the blue flyer incapacitated by Mellisande's spell and the green flyer crashing and being moved upon by Sarpot Arkos flies after the red flyer.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Apr 3, 2012)

Lealani braces herself for the battle, activating the Belt of Shield. She only briefly glances back down the cave, her mind not forgetting there is one more still to come.









*OOC:*


 Been super busy, apologies for missing the surprise round! Lealani will activate the belt as her first round action, in case I miss it tonight


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2012)

Nerin


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2012)

Init:
Nerin 21
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Robed Women: 5
Mellisande: ?

The green-robed woman crashed to the ground in front of the party, wrecking her flyer and tossing her to the ground near Sarpot. (I need to update the map...)

The other two women are still flying 80 feet above with Arkos near them, though the blue-robed one is currently blinded.

OOC: Nerin is up...


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2012)

Nerin stays by the cave entrance, apparently having the same thought as Lealani, that there is another flier. In the meantime, he draws his bow and aiming carefully lets an arrow fly towards the red robed woman. The speed at which he had to draw combined with the flier's speed though causes Nerin's arrow to fly well wide of the target.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2012)

Nerin misses badly, his shot not even being noticed by the aerial combatants.  Sarpot attacks next, but his blast is easily dodged by the nimble green-robed woman.  She asks emotionlessly, "You seem human, but not any kind of human I've seen before.  What are you?  And what kind of hidden device do you use that shoots out such power?"

OOC: Lealani and Arkos up.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2012)

(Fraggatollah!)

Init!


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2012)

Arkos continues his pursuit of the red flyer in hopes of bringing it down so that his companions can more readily capture or kill her.  If he can catch the red flyer he'll attack with his talons.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Apr 5, 2012)

Lealani whips out a wand and confidently aims around Arkos at the red flyer.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2012)

The ref flyer is torn and struggling under the force of Arkos' attack, as he rips away pieces of metal from the craft.  Lealani raises her wand, targets the smoking vessel, and fires.  The impact from her guided attack rips the red flyer to pieces, causing the red robed woman to plummet jarringly to the ground.

OOC: Mellisande up, then the three women.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2012)

_OOC: Why are you rolling my attacks? I believe I didn't delay that much. At least ask first before assuming I'm not posting, please._


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: Why are you rolling my attacks? I believe I didn't delay that much. At least ask first before assuming I'm not posting, please._











*OOC:*



Erm, what?

I don't see that anyone rolled for your attacks Voda. What attack are you talking about?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2012)

OOC: I have not rolled for any of your attack rolls.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2012)

"Um...hoo..." Mellisande breathes, racking her brains for a way to help.

She looks up and murmurs a spell. Magic enfolds her in a soft golden glow...and her body seems to brighten, then stretch and blur into a single brilliant beam of light! In the wake of the spell, Mellisande is gone though...the space she was standing now apparently empty.

(Action: Blinding Color Surge, Will DC 19 or be blind, ad Mellisande is invisble for 5 rounds. Targeting the witch who's still flyng and not already blind. If none are flying, then either of the non-blind ones will do.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

OOC: I just went to the air terminal to check in my bags, and I realize that my notes for the robed ladies' stats went out with it.  Please give me a couple days to get back to the States and get my bags before we continue.  Awfully sorry.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 9, 2012)

OOC: In other news, you're coming back to the States - good news, yes?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

*DRAFT*

Mellisande casts her spell on the fallen red-robed woman before disappearing by becoming invisible.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

Having trouble editing the above post.  It should read:

*DRAFT*

Mellisande casts her spell on the fallen red-robed woman before disappearing by becoming invisible.  The spell hits the woman, but fails to blind her as she looks away at the last moment.

The blue-robed woman on the flyer tips her craft and engages some button, which results in a large blue ball of ice flying through the air.

______________

But it's not taking my edits.  Please standby until I get this resolved.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

Mellisande casts her spell on the fallen red-robed woman before disappearing by becoming invisible.  The spell hits the woman, but fails to blind her as she looks away at the last moment.

The blinded blue-robed woman on the flyer above you tips her craft and engages some button, which results in a large blue ball of ice flying through the air from a rod in the front of her ship.  The ice ball explodes amongst some trees behind you, shattering some while coating the rest in an icy film.

The green-robed woman counters Sarpot's attack with an easily dodged punch of her own, but the second follow up catches him by surprise and nearly lifts him off his feet as her fist is like a battling ram.  The woman secretes some kind of burning acid from her fists, causing the skin along his chest to burn (-20 hps to Sarpot).

As Mellisande had disappeared from sight, the red robed woman turns his attention towards Nerin and punches at him twice.    Her first strike connects with his chest, his armor failing to deflect the blow and some mysterious heat from her fist transferring through and burning his skin (-20 hit points to Nerin).

OOC:Yes, I'm back! Sorry for the multiple posts.  I tried to fix this in Mozilla and IE, but to no avail.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2012)

_OOC: Sorry, my mistake, I thought I had not posted yet._

Sarpot is taken by surprise by the strength of the blow. He counterattacks with his sharp eldrich claws. After his attack, he turns on the shield belt.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

Sarpot misses the nimble woman with his attack; though he is able to activate his belt with no further problems.

OOC: Nerin and Lealani up.

Init:
Nerin 21
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Robed Women: 5


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2012)

Nerin drops his bow and draws his sword, returning the blow to the red-robed woman. He also focuses briefly on their aura.

OOC: PA 1 and detect evil.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

Nerin also fails to damage his assailant with his attack, though he is able to connect with a glancing blow against the woman's forearm.  Her hide seems unnaturally tough as the shock of the impact is felt through the handle of Nerin's sword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2012)

OOC: What does the PA stand for?  The women do not radiate an evil aura.


----------



## Queenie (Apr 14, 2012)

Lealani takes a small, nimble step away from the battle. She casts a spell at the two foes closest to her, hoping they are distracted enough with the battle that her spell can work.









*OOC:*


 Lealani will step to N20 and cast _Color Spray_ - it should cover both green and blue in the spray. 

Fenris says PA = Power Attack.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: What does the PA stand for?  The women do not radiate an evil aura.













*OOC:*


Power attack. I used one point for power attack, just a short hand for the round.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 17, 2012)

Lealani steps back and casts her spell, directing the cone so that it effects the green robed woman without hitting her companions.

OOC:
Blue-robed woman is still blinded and in the air, 80 feet above.  Not shown on 2D map:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Init:
Nerin 21
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Robed Women: 5

Arkos and Mellisande up.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2012)

Arkos wings upwards to attack the blue flyer and hopefully knock her off her device.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2012)

Arkos destroys the last flyer, flinging the blinded blue robed woman to the ground before she could fling another ice ball from her craft.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2012)

OOC: Mellisande is up, followed by robed women.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

Mellisande considers her options...then decides their wills are probably too strong to try to put them to sleep or daze them. Instead...ah yes!

Still invisible she patters over the ground over to where the women have fallen and her voice can be heard incanting...but only for a moment. It seems to vanish in mid-chant, even as she becomes visible.

But inaudible. In fact, there's no sound at ALL around her. Funny, that.

(OOC - Move near the ladies and cast Silence. The movement will ideally carry me so that the area excludes my spellcasting buddies, and includes the mean girls.  The silence, oddly enough, is on me! Crazy you say? LIKE A FOX!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

Mellisande moves as far as she can from the women, while still getting them in her area of effect and without falling off a ledge or provoking an attack.  Her _silence_ spell covers all her opponents and companions except Lealani.

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  I was traveling to Germany and the preparations before the trip and during my first stay took longer than I thought.

Init:
Nerin 21
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Robed Women: 5

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

The red haired woman punches twice at Nerin, but misses the nimble warrior both times.  The blue robed woman swings upwards at unseen targets, not realizing Arkos is still 80 feet above her.  The green robed woman has greater luck, landing a hard shot against Sarpot that bruises badly his solar plexus, while exuded acid from pores in her hand burns him slightly (-18 hit points to Sarpot).

OOC: The attacks should have been at +5 instead of +6 since they are swinging twice with their flurry of blows.  I targeted Arkos with the blind woman's attacks before realizing he was still flying high above.  Since she is blinded, and probably confused by the attack and fall, I just ran with it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 27, 2012)

OOC: Nerin and Sarpot up next, followed by Lealani.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2012)

(bump of DOOM)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2012)

<Double Bump... of Doooom>


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2012)

*"I need some help over here!"* cries out Sarpot, as he takes a step back, just to lunch another upward eldrich claw at the green robed woman.


----------



## Queenie (May 10, 2012)

Lealani watches as silence falls over her friends and the oddness of a battle ranging with no sound makes her pause. Sarpot calls out something she cannot hear and that brings her back to the moment. She faces the green robes woman and casts a spell, energy crackling from her fingertips and flying directly into the woman.









*OOC:*


 Casting Scorching Ray


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2012)

Sarpot yells something before he attacks, though the area of silence makes it hard to understand what he shouted.  A victory prayer, perhaps?  Regardless, his eldritch claw bounces off the green-robed woman ineffectually.

Lealani has better luck, burning the woman badly along her side with a powerful blast of energy (-17 hit points to GRW).

OOC: Arkos up, then Mellisande followed by the three women.


----------



## Fenris (May 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry all, super busy of late. But Finals are over so I should be good to go. DT let me know if you want me to take the missed turn or just wait until next turn. i am cool with it either way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2012)

OOC: Take the missed turn.  The party could use the help.  Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2012)

Arkos continues his attack on the blue woman diving down and ripping at her with beak and claw.


----------



## Fenris (May 11, 2012)

Nerin swings his sword at the red-haired woman. Bringing his sword down with all his strength in an overhand chop he connects, driving the blade deep into her shoulder.

OOC: Power attack 2


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2012)

Once more, Arkos tears into his opponent, tearing a piece of flesh from the struggling woman.  Strangely, she does not bleed (-10hps to blue robed woman).  

Nerin, on the other hand, has his attack barely deflected by the tough skin of the red-robed woman.  A slightly more solid blow would have pierced her unnatural body, but she hardly seems jarred by Nerin's savage force.

OOC: Mellisande up, then the three women.  Oh, and please make a DC 20 Spot check to see if you notice something about the women.


----------



## Queenie (May 17, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Mellisande up, then the three women.  Oh, and please make a DC 20 Spot check to see if you notice something about the women.












*OOC:*


 I'm not sure if this is for everyone or not so if it is... here's my roll 







D'oh!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2012)

OOC: The roll is for everyone.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2012)

(OOC - I'll post an action, but can I retcon that action if the thing I spot suggests something different? )

Mellisande, enshrouded in magical silence, chuckles to herself. She'd always wanted to try this. The women seemed mostly concerned with the others, figuring that she was sacrificing her own spellcasting to neuter theirs.

Yeah...right. Like she'd do that.

The gnomelet lifted a hand and concentrated, hard. Without uttering a noise, light gathered around her hand and grew into a spectacular orb of swirling, dizzying colors. With a sweep of her arm, the orb exploded outward, raking over the witches in a sense-eradicating tide!

(Using Silent Spell to cast Color Spray with my penultimate 2nd level spell slot! Hopefully I can get more than one from where I am...Will DC 18 to resist.)


----------



## Fenris (May 20, 2012)

Nerin spot check


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

Nerin and Mellisande
[sblock]
You realize that their bodies look dented in places where they've taken severe wounds, but those dents straighten themselves out as the women battle with you.  They are rapidly healing from the wounds being inflicted, though you are dealing more damage than is being healed so far.
[/sblock]

Nerin, Arkos and Sarpot are attacked once more by their respective opponents.  The blue robed woman made a deadly attack on Arkos, which may have hit if she wasn't fighting blind.  Likewise, the green-clothed woman would have had some success if a quick thinking Mellisande didn't momentarily stun her with a _color spray_ spell.  

Nerin on the other hand is savagely handled with a savage right uppercut from the red robed woman (-16 hit points to Nerin).  He totters and looks to be about to fall when she catches him with an open-handed chop to his neck, completing his collapse into unconsciousness (-8 hit points of fatigue damage to Nerin).

OOC: I made an error in the dice rolling section.  The blue robed woman attacked Arkos twice, not Nerin.  Nerin was only attacked twice by the red robed woman.  Sarpot and Lealani up.  Nerin is out of the fight.

Init:
Nerin 21 (unconscious and at 0 hit points, -8 hp when counting fatigue damage)
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Robed Women: 5

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Queenie (May 22, 2012)

Lealani feels a stab inside her gut as Nerin crumples to the ground, covered in blood and bruises, unconscious. Although she is unsure of any reason why, he affects her more than the others. 

As she reaches for the stave she used at the beginning of the fight to success, she gestures with her free hand and yells out, "Mellisande, move out of the way to safety!"









*OOC:*


 Lealani is holding her action until after Mellisande moves, which hopefully she does. I know she can't hear me, but Lealani doesn't know that


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2012)

OOC: Let's get Arkos' and Mellisande's actions while we wait for Sarpot.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2012)

Arkos sees Nerin fall and is filled with a sense of doom.  His own fighting skills are not great and it was up to Nerin and Sarpot, and whatever spells the others could field, to take out the three women.  And those women seem unnaturally resistant to their attacks...

Seeing little other option at the moment since the group has yet to take down even one of the women Arkos continues his attack.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2012)

*"I'm sick of you, die!"* Sarpot says as he attacks recklessly.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2012)

Mellisande cheers silently as her spell succeeds on one of the hags, but her jubilation is short lived as Nerin falls and Lealani starts mouthing fruitlessly and waving her hands. The gnomelet pauses, forehead creased in a perplexed look...

Then she remembers that staff. Staff. Big flaming explosions. _Hands moving sideways._

Oh RIGHT!

So she scampers over to help Nerin, even if that releases the witches from silence.

(OOC - Hopefully she can reach Nerin without plunging the other party spellcasters into silence. If not, I may have to rethink this action.  Anyway, I'll try to stabilize the fella.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2012)

Arkos tears once more into the blue-robed woman, who is beginning to look a bit worse for wear.  Sarpot's attack hits with such force that he can feel the tearing of something harder than bone rip underneath the green-robed woman's flesh.

Mellisande realizes that she cannot get to Nerin without effecting the spellcasters.  She is going to have to either move away or drop the effect altogether.

OOC: Mellisande and Lealani still have actions this round.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Queenie (Jun 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I'm still going to wait to see where M moves. I'm not going to blast here even though I'm pretty sure she can get out of the way  I think she wants to move to Nerin but I want to confirm since you didn't post it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

(yarg, sorry for the delay there...weekends are always a little hairy as I expend my free time in a 2 day blitzathon )

Mellisande weighed her options, and went to help Nerin! It might inconvenience spellcasters, but hopefully they'd notice the silence coming as she got near, and would know they could just move out of the area to speak again.

And if not, she'd remove the spell in a second...after she'd saved a companion's life.

(ie - action previously posted holds...hopefully along with the roll )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2012)

DM Note: Mellisande has yet to see any of the women actually cast a spell.  They do have wands that probably require a verbal component, however.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2012)

Hee...ooops then. Oh well. I'd drop the spell, but it's a standard action to do so...can't help Nerin and do it at the same time. Once he's stabilized, I'll drop it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hee...ooops then. Oh well. I'd drop the spell, but it's a standard action to do so...can't help Nerin and do it at the same time. Once he's stabilized, I'll drop it.




OOC: He is stabilized at 0 hit points.  The other -8 hit points are non-lethal damage, so he is quite knocked out.  I'll make the assumption you will drop the _silence_ this round.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 8, 2012)

Once the small woman scampered out of the way Lealani raised the staff and sent more fire bursting from it. It didn't feel like it was in her nature to blindly destroy but she felt oddly protective of this group and something more primal was taking over.









*OOC:*


 I'm taking aim at the Red Robe, I'm not sure if the Blue is still 80 feet in the air? If not I'll try to hit as many of them as I can, obviously, without harming any of us.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2012)

OOC: <gives Queenie the DM look-of-concern from across the gaming table> Actually, no.  It would have been fantastic if all of you unloaded on the women when they were flying.  But you blew their flyers out of the air and they are now in melee with your melee fighter.  Arkos is the only one airborne, but is attacking one of the grounded women, so he is also close to the ground.  If you let loose with a fireball, you will most likely strike all three women, but also each and every one of your party members, including yourself.  Oh, and since we are at the gaming table, you also heard me tell Shayuri and Fenris that the women are also regenerating each round, so they will also likely quickly recover unless the blast takes out each of them.  So bravo on realizing it's time for the big guns, though I personally would not choose a fireball.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2012)

(Ooc - must be nice to have big guns  )


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I've really lost the thread of where we are in the combat.  I've no idea who's turn it is, who's gone and who hasn't.  DT, if you could clarify things a bit it would help.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 47
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 12, 2012)

OOC: The only one whose turn it is right now is Lealani, Queenie's PC.  She declared an intention to shoot a fireball at the women, but since they are currently in melee with you and Sarpot (and an unconscious Nerin), that would be a very bad idea.  I am going to give her another day to change her action.  If she does not, I will skip her turn and the three women will fight next.  If she really, really wants to shoot a fireball into the midst of the party, I will let her however.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Ekks! No, I definitely do not want to shoot a fireball into the middle of our party! I was thinking more of aiming it more off the map but admittedly looking back I don't know what is off the side of our map. I know we were somewhat up against the mountainside but I don't know if the other edges are open or not - the map is not defined as to what is mountain / open / closed. So, I would have aimed it (without counting specifically because my rules person is out grocery shopping  ) approximately F19 so the edge would hit the baddies and not us. That is now that M has moved and that spot is open. Am I making sense? 















*OOC:*


 Part 2 Given, however, that our DM is suggesting that we don't use a fireball, it seems we need a different plan. Ignoring DM's isn't usually a good idea!! I don't really have big guns that aren't fireballs either, so I'm going to need a little time to formulate a new plan - this will probably take wits rather than firepower because if a fireball isn't going to do it, we're screwed. I'll get back in a little bit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 13, 2012)

OOC: The mountain side is to the south, where the board does not continue.  If Lealani wants to an attempt a DC 10 Intelligence check, I will rule that a success allows her to hit two of the women without singing the rest of the party by firing up and against the rocks.  If she fails the check, I will rule that she miscalculates and some of the party will be in the effect.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Okay I will try it. Only because I really don't know what else to do 







edit. O.M. G. As my daughter would say!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 14, 2012)

OOC: High-fives for Queenie all around.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 The OMG was edited in there before the damage was rolled, lol. I can't believe I rolled a 10. I mean, it's D&D of course I can believe it! It felt like FOREVER waiting for the computer to reload to show us the roll result. Then I'm saying to Jon - "Are you SURE it's a tie, are you SURE???" lol Then that damage and I'm thinking, holy crap, I hope I didn't just kill our entire party. So, I'm not doing any happy dances until I see the DM results   I still think changing actions after a DM warning is the best idea and we still have to deal with these bad asses so...yah. If it kills ANY of them I'll be happy, let's say I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 14, 2012)

Lealani lets loose with a fireball, perfectly aimed and arced against the rock wall to encompass the green robed woman and blue robed woman.  Sarpot and Arkos feel the great heat from the blast and are nearly rocked off their feet, but otherwise suffer no damage.

The blast of fire dissipates, revealing both women to now have melting faces and smoldering, tattered robes.  Underneath the scoured faces you can see patches of metal underneath skin, scorched black and sparking.  It would appear that your opponents are some sort of mechanical golems that regenerate, as the skin begins to heal before your eyes.

The green robed woman and blue robed woman tag team on Sarpot, while the red robed woman swings upon Arkos.  The women surprisingly all miss, except for a lucky strike against the flying Arkos that strikes his face and burns his cheek with some internally generated heat (-21 hit points to Arkos).

OOC: A very good round for you, as Lealani's fireball brought two of the women down to less than a third of their hit points, even after regeneration.  Also, the women had some horrible attack rolls.

Sarpot and Lealani up.  Lealani might want to cross her fingers and go for that fireball again.

Init:
Nerin 21 (unconscious)
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Robed Women: 5

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Okay, rolling the dice of chance, literally, part two. Do you want me to roll the Int check again too?  Otherwise... 

edit... now just have to hope you fail some saves too! eekks! 







Lealani uses the stave to fire off another round of fire, hoping to melt the unnatural creatures to liquid. "What are these vile... things?!?"

"Arkos, you have the healing beads, can you drop them so I can heal Nerin?" she yells out.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


OOC: Unconscious fighter chiming in to remind Arkos he has all the pebbles of CSW (our fault for not splitting them up, but then again they aren't are Arkos' sheet  Anyway maybe he can toss that bag down. Or wait it's a part of your feathers isn't it? Um yeah we all need to have those split up since once healer can't access his healing items in most combats and the other is a bone headed wanna be fighter who gets knocked out in combat


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


But the healing items _are_ listed on his Mini Stats which is where I keep the most current and changeable information.  We do need to split them up a bit.







Arkos withdraws from the combat with the melting golem-woman and lands just on the other side of Nerin and Sarpot.  He shifts from his Raptor form back to his humanoid form and begins rooting in the bag for a stone of healing.  After all, Nerin fell a couple of rounds back and he doesn't know how much longer the warrior has.  He hopes Sarpot can finish off at least one of the women before their healing powers restore them.

Rather than use a stone, however, he feels compelled to lay his hands upon the warrior...  Words of power come unbidden to his mind and he rattles them off with authority.  With hands gleaming with power he touches Nerin and translates the power to healing.

[sblock=OOC]Swift: shapechange
Move: Rummage in bag for healing stone
Standard: Cast Cure Moderate Wounds[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> But the healing items _are_ listed on his Mini Stats which is where I keep the most current and changeable information.  We do need to split them up a bit.












*OOC:*


Well, so they are. My apologies and good job 
And thanks for the healing!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2012)

OOC: A quick note, I am going to rule that Nerin will be back up and can act this round, if he wants, from Arkos' actions.  I'll do a real update when I have a bit more time, but Nerin can assume he is up and go next.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Queenie knows that Arkos can heal, but I don't think Lealani knew


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2012)

Nerin awakens and staggers up, with a quick look around take sin the situation. With a nod to Arkos, Nerin savagely attacks the red robed woman.









*OOC:*


Power attack 3


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2012)

*"Die Wench!" *spits Sarpot, bloodlust in his eyes, jumping for the kill.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2012)

Lealani let loose with another blast, engulfing both the blue robed woman and green robed woman once more.  Both women failed to dodge the majority of the blast this time, and come out limping with sparks erupting from the exposed metal beneath their 'skin'.

Arkos landed onto Nerin and helped him recover with a spell (Nerin is back up to 15 hit points as Arkos healed the nonlethal and normal damage).

Nerin, understanding what was happening around him, attacked the red-robed woman, but was not able to flank her because of Arkos having moved, and barely missed.

Sarpot does connect, and rips open the green robed woman's face with the sickening sound of tearing metal.  Sparks fly out and she collapses, lifeless, her regenerative powers ceasing to function.

OOC: Mellisande's turn.  Only the red robed woman and blue robed woman left, though the blue robed woman looks like she's about to topple over.  I need to update the map though I can't access it right now, Queenie needs to take two charges off her staff in her character sheet, and everyone needs to make a DC 16 Spot check.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Charges are already taken care of


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 20, 2012)

Arkos feels oddly exposed in his mephling form; certainly less well-protected though now he's standing behind Nerin and Sarpot he does have some measure of protections.  He weighs the feeling of the healing stone in his hand and debates whether or not he should use it on Nerin...

[sblock=OOC]no actions yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

Arkos:

[sblock]
You see a two small figures with mushroom-cap heads in the trees to the north of you.  One is gesturing excitedly in your direction, while a second one readies a wand.  Something about them touches a memory that fails to fully coalesce, but gives an impression that these are friends.
[/sblock]

OOC: I have the map updated now with Arkos' move and the green robed woman off the board.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

Dismayed is far from sufficient to describe Mellisande's realization that the 'hags' were not even alive. It placed them immediately beyond the scope of nearly all of her powers!

She grabbed at the little sword at her side. Direct combat was not her forte though. Worse, her magic had already ebbed to the point where many of her powers wouldn't work. 

But when had she ever let a thing like 'common sense' stop her?

"Have at you!" she bellowed in her squeaky voice, and slashed at the monster!

...her sword arm was every bit as intimidating as it looked.

(OOC - Hee...went back and forth over her spell list, but since her 2nd level slots are expended, her first level spells don't do much against constructs, and she hasn't got a ranged weapon, not much more I can do. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 21, 2012)

Mellisande misses badly in her attack, but is luckily ignored in turn.  Both Sarpot and Nerin are missed badly by the women, whose luck continues to fall apart.

Suddenly a blast comes from the vegetation north of you, slamming with force against the blue robed woman and destroying her.

OOC: Mellisande was still able to use her magic to effect them, despite being constructs.  There was enough 'human' about them to turn one blind and nearly confusion another.  And she does have access to the party's wands and staves, which her character class is able to use.  Nerin and Sarpot up again.  Only the red robed woman left, as the friendly blast just took out the second robed woman.  Will update the map tonight.

Init:
Nerin 21 
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Red Robed Woman: 5

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2012)

*"Dinna know who did that, but they got me as a friend now." *grins Sarpot, not daring to take a look over his shoulder. Taking his attention elsewhere while these super powered women were around was no good tactical decision. He charges the remaining enemy, eldrich claws ablaze.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2012)

Still staggered from the wounds, Nerin looks to end this quickly. But in his weakened condition, his swing is poorly aimed and missed the red robed woman by a wide margin


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

Nerin and Sarpot's effort are for naught, as they also miss against the red-robed woman.  It would seem her bad luck is shared by the heroes.

OOC: Lealani and Arkos are up next.


----------



## Queenie (Jun 22, 2012)

_Good idea_, Lealani thought, _We must save the rest of these staves for emergencies. _

A few magical words later three bolts of magic fly from her fingertips and connect with the red robed woman.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 22, 2012)

"Allies to the north."  He grins as he glances at Sarpot.  "But I think you've figured that out already."

In less time than it takes him to speak Arkos shifts again: this time to his predator-lizard form.  He dashes around Sarpot's left side and lunges at the sole remaining construct-woman with his razor-sharp teeth.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Predator form

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

Arkos attacks the woman, but also misses, though not by much as he flanks.  Lealani's magic does work, harming the red-robed assailant and causing her to grunt.

OOC: Mellisande up, then red-robed woman.  I need to update the map for Arkos' movement.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2012)

Arkos-Beast growls his dissatisfaction and lashes his tail in frustration over missing the Construct-Woman.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Predator form

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, all 20 pebbles of CSW & all 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Mellisande skips away from the monster as her 'mighty blow' has no effect on it. She has no choice, she decides, but to hope that her magic might work on it after all!

With one hand she sketches a ball of pulsing magic in the air, then sends it sparkling towards the hag-thing!

(5' step back and Whelm! 5d6 nonlethal, Will save DC 17 to negate)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2012)

Mellisande's spell goes off and strikes the red robed woman, causing her to give a fatigued grunt.

The red robed woman attacks both Nerin and Sarpot.  Nerin's armor catches most of the blow from a left fist, but Sarpot is caught by an uppercut underneath his chin, causing heat and slam damage (-17 hit points to Sarpot, who is now at -5 hit points).  Sarpot falls with a slump to the ground and is left bleeding.

Another blast comes from out of the vegetation, slamming the regenerating red robed woman for more damage.  You can see her assailants now.  They are two odd-looking creatures with beady eyes and mushroom caps for heads.

OOC: Sarpot is now down at -5 hit points.  He needs to make a check to stabilize.  Nerin and Lealani up.

Init:
Nerin 21
Sarpot: 18
Lealani: 12
Arkos: 12
Mellisande: 10
Red Robed Woman: 5


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2012)

Nerin gives a quick look to the downed hobgoblin. Seeing that he was still breathing, Nerin again tries to finish the fight. Easier to heal Sarpot without someone swinging at you head. Nerin swings hard at the woman's midsection, connecting with a solid blow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2012)

Nerin's thrust does indeed cut into the woman, tearing out a sheet of internal metal.  She begins to look around wildly, as if she ponders taking flight.

OOC: Lealani and Arkos up.  Sarpot still bleeding.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

Arkos-Beast steps back from the woman despite her current weakened state.  Sarpot is in dire need of his aid and so, once he's safely gotten out of the woman's reach he shifts back to his mephling form.  He smiles grimly glad that he earlier prepared himself with the stone of healing and activates the magic on his downed companion.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Predator form

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

Sarpot is healed a bit by Arkos' actions, allowing him to stand up and take an action (17 hit points restored, bringing Sarpot to positive 12 hit points).

OOC: Made an earlier error due to rushing it before heading to work in the morning.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, Cure Serious is 3d8 +1 point per caster level (Max +15).  Minimum caster level for a cleric is 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]FYI, Cure Serious is 3d8 +1 point per caster level (Max +15).  Minimum caster level for a cleric is 5.[/sblock]




OOC: Sorry about that.  I was in a rush this morning to make the post, and I copied your post here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/311764-undiscovered-frontier-40.html#post5945909

I didn't notice your use of _cure moderate_ as I was looking at the healing stones you had found, and they were _cure serious_.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/311764-undiscovered-frontier-22.html#post5814338


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bump* I think Lelani is up?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

OOC: Yes, Lealani and Sarpot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 6, 2012)

Sarpot jumps to his feet, an angrey face in his uhm, face. Not that it's entirely different of what the rest knows of his facial features, just more growling and grunting.
Without mediating words, he slices at the robo-woman.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

The nimble woman avoids the savage blow from Sarpot, despite his flanking of her.

OOC: Lealani and Mellisande up, then the woman again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Mellisande scoots over to avoid getting any friends in the blast, and uses her last bit of waning magic on one last magical explosion of dazing, dizzying light and color that plays over the mecha-hag like something alive; crawling and whispering and seeping into her eyes and nose and brain...

(Color Spray and pray! DC 18 to negate)


----------



## Queenie (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I have not been getting any notifications!







Leilani tries to help end this by sending a flurry of magical arrows streaking out of her wand towards the last of the metal women.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2012)

The woman is first blasted by Mellisande's color spray, which stuns her.  Unable to act, she is helpless as Lealani's bolts strike her, followed by another blast from the mushroom-people that fells her.  She still is able to stare angrily at you as the light behind her eyes fades and her 'life' dissipates.

The two mushroom-like people rush out from the vegetation as the weakened heroes try to compose themselves from the fierce battle.  They both fall to their 'knees' in front of Arkos.  "Creator you have returned!  Myconid is sorry Myconid did not come to your aid at first after witnessing your battle with the Three, but Myconid did not recognize you until you took the shape of Jacques d'Arc, who laughingly called himself Jack of the Ark.  Creator, your first creations stand before you now and ask that you flee.  You must come into the forest with Myconid before the Betrayer returns and sees what you have done to the Three Attendants.  There you will find succor and friendship, and speak with the leader called Myconid, who you called the 'Old Obstinate One'."

They speak quickly and over one another and it is hard to understand everything they are saying.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2012)

*"Thanks fer di aid... ehm Myconids?" *Sarpot says, scratching his head, one of his ears tilted to a side on an inquisitive expresion. *"I think we'll be wise to seek refuge from this Betrayer, if it cost us so direly to defeat his whores, I think we are not ready to take on'im. I could use a rest too."* He nods to himself. *"Lead the way little strange creatures."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

Arkos blinks in confusion.  At first from the odd manner of speaking from the being(s) that call themselves 'Myconid' but then from the information about his past.  It is almost too much but he quickly grasps one fact.  Myconid is offering shelter and succor and with some serious wounds taken by his companions it is best to accept allies wherever they might be.

"We thank you, Myconid, for your aid against the Three Attendants.  We will be pleased to follow you to safety and speak with the Old Obstinate One."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Predator form

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Jul 21, 2012)

Lealani nods in agreement. "Haste would be wise, friends. I agree we would have difficulty continuing in battle."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2012)

Mellisande approached the 'Myconids' curiously, even poking at the fleshy 'cap' that was one of their heads from behind. When it jumped and looked at her in startlement she gave it an apologetic, beaming smile and finger-wave, then quickly scooted back to the others before it could fly into a blood rage or something.

"So be it then," she said with exaggerated authority. "Lead on, Myconoids. We will follow you to your leader."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 24, 2012)

You follow your two guides, called respectively Myconid and Myconid.  For under two miles you walk under the canopy of heavy, humid foliage.  The trees seem off somehow, with yellowed leaves and easily crumbling bark.  It is explained to you that the soil is sickly and is resulting in a dwindling forest, leaving even the Myconid people smaller in stature.  Other parts of the land are complete or near complete wastelands, as even you can attest.  Once you hear the sound of a glider, and briefly glimpse through pockmarked leaves something flying overhead.  You suppose you remained undetected, however, as the flyer does not return.

At the end of your walk you find yourselves in the heart of the forest, where the trees rise to an unheard of twenty feet in height.  A few dozen of the mushroom people appear, all calling themselves Myconid.  They speak excitedly, all swarming to put strange, fingerless hands upon Arkos.  _The Creator!  He has returned! Born anew!  Giver of life!"_

Eventually your guides calm the multitude down and explain your destination.  Although they call this elder Myconid by the same name as the others, the crowd seems to understand who you are to see.  An inflection in the way the voice is spoken, perhaps?  Arkos and Mellisande can't help but ponder at such an intellectual level, while Lealani wonders about their societal, group and personal interactions.

The elder Myconid, called Myconid by his fellows and by the Old Obstinate One by humans long ago, is a dull gray and giant creature.  He leans against several straining trees and sits motionless, making you wonder whether or not he is dead or deep in sleep.  Finally one of his smaller fellows pokes him, making him shudder awake while the situation is explained.  Two large, yellow orbs appear as eyelids flutter open and his attention focuses slowly upon the heroes.  In a deep, slow voice he says, "You who are called Arkos.  You have killed the Three Attendants and we have given you shelter.  If you are the Gods returned, then we have done our duty.  If not, we have risked our last days of existence for nothing and you will bring us a meaningless death at the hands of the Enemy.  I see you and you indeed look like the Creator, who called himself Jacques d'Arc.  But you also do not look like him.  Indeed this is a mystery.  Perhaps you are Jack of the Ark, as I am Myconid.  Come closer as you and your companions tell me your tale.  Come and let us solve this puzzle together, for I was the first of the Ark project, Myconid-000, and remember much."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2012)

The creatures seem odd for Sarpot. He woudln't know where to actually strike. The giant cap might do, but their actual eyes were down below. Strike at the eyes would do the trick? If they were actually some kind of fungi, were their eyes as vital as his own? Probably not. As he ponders other tactical dilemas, a Flyer hovers over their heads. He instinctively crouched, and watched the thing pass by, with feral and predatory eyes. 

Upon reaching the Myconid village he is amused at the creatures more in a curious rather than tactical way. They seem like children, running to meet their mother, Arkos in this case. They didn't have fingers, odd. How could they wield weapons then? His tactical mind took over again for a brief moment, before the guides lead them to the elder. 

As the first of the Myconids tells its story, *"Finally, someone who knows all the damn story."* says Sarpot between teeth.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2012)

Nerin had been thoughtful on the way in. This new revelation was most strange. The metal creatures, the perversions of nature. Whether they were gods or not, this world was dying, and there seemed to be no one else to stem the tide of destruction, it did seem they were protected to save this world. or were they merely summoned. In any case let us see what this old basdiocarp could tell them. It did seem he knew some old tale, like the flynd, maybe they could piece more of this thing together.

One thing he was sure of, Arkos would never eat mushrooms again, he wasn't sure any of them would. Well except Sarpot, he'd eat kittens in cream sauce.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2012)

Arkos walks through the camp of Myconid in somewhat of a daze.  The attention that is being poured upon them is a bit overwhelming and Arkos can't help but think that it is undeserved.  He reaches out to greet with a touch Myconid and when brought before the Old Obstinate One he stands and waits until the creature is ready to converse.

"I am Arkos, though I don't remember how I got that name.  Our tale is short; only recently did we wake within a cave not far from here.  We skirmished with gnolls and were told a strange tale of gods by one called Flynd.  We were hunted by wolf-men and made our way to this place where we battled the Three Attendants.  Myconid aided us and likely saved our lives.  And that is how we came here.

Your tale seems much more interesting and seems to hold the answer to much that is confusing to us."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 47 Current: 26
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +4 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* Predator form

*Attacks*
Spear +8 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +4 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +12 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +11 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +10 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 2; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2)
2nd level: 3; barkskin, bull's strength, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2012)

"Yes!" Mellisande pipes up. "Talk to us, magical mushroom man!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

The old obstinate one speaks once more.  ”The humans of the land were peaceful farmers, struggling to survive in the Land.  The land was always richest around the Life Tree, and communities centered here.  It is believed that the land was once richer, but as time went along crops became harder to grow and magical tools that had been used for generations began to break from overuse.  Humans learned to use weaker, innnate magical powers to enforce their will, and so survived a continually hard life.  It was during this time that the Land began to feel its first upheavals and there were earthquakes and occasions where the light would disappear from the sky and cast all into darkness.  Light returned, but stronger magic, called gamma magic also changed creatures and men into new beings, resulting in the creation of human-like creatures such as the yuan-ti, wolfmen, flinds, and Myconid.  Still the earthquakes continued.

“It was then that the great ones came down from the heavens, bringing down powerful magics thought forgotten.  They never called themselves gods, nor did they ever deny being such.  But what else could they have been with their strange clothing and devices of life and destruction?  They told the people of the Land that their world was called Warden, and that it was the center of a war in the heavens.  They told the elders of the Land many weighty things, most of which the elders could not understand or refused to understand, such was the terror of the knowledge discussed.  The gods said that Warden was just one of many homes to men, who were spread out and fighting a war among the stars against the Enemy.  But the men of this world were different, they had been changed by gamma magic, allowing them to develop slight knacks over the generations.  These knacks allowed them to survive the world’s slow degradation.  But the Enemy had come to notice this world, which held the key to the ingredients of mankind.  If the enemy could take Warden, it would have the knowledge to develop powerful magics tuned to humans.  They would be able to kill untold amounts of humans amongst the stars; numbers that could not be fathomed by the thousands of humans of this world.  The gods asked the men to join the war, and also the Myconid, yuan-ti, wolfmen and flinds.  These races agreed to help men, though some grumbled that the gods sought to elevate man and make the other races subservient to mankind.

That was when we were let in on the secret of our existence by Jacques d’Arc.  We were the first, created by Gaia, servant of the gods, using the knowledge of Jacques d’Arc.  As Myconid we were created in the Heavens and brought down to Warden to thrive.  We were created to both heal the land’s soil and to help augment the defense of the world.  We were meant to serve man as man must survive in order to help defeat the Enemy.  The other races were also created, though they took the news of their creation with less enthusiasm than Myconid.  Jacques d’Arc was pleased by our loyalty and taught Myconid how to use the magical wands.  Myconid fought in the heavens against the Enemy, as did the men of Warden, yuan-ti, wolfmen, and flinds.  We fought next to the gods, but were gradually pushed back.  The Enemy were able to change the golems of the gods against us, then the yuan-ti.  Eventually the yuan-ti began to suspect the Enemy of being true gods and the human-shaped gods as oath breakers.  They turned soon after the Enemy took the Life Tree and captured Gaia.  With Gaia and the Life Tree taken, the sickness of the land greatly accelerated.  The battles lost any semblance of order as resistance was broken into pockets on Warden, and with the soil corrupted Myconid found itself unable to travel distances to help.  We became neutral, as the Enemy and gods both came to us to help the soil recover.  But the soil cannot be recovered.  The Enemy finds that it cannot save the Land.  It does not know how, and the races that turned to support the Enemy now doubt their own survival.  Jacques d'Arc himself once said that if Warden could not be saved from the Enemy, it must be destroyed.  This statement did little to endear the wolfmen or yuan-ti to him.

	But your presence confuses all.  Now the gods seemed to have returned, but in new and mostly non-human bodies.  They do not remember their past lives, but instead patches.    Perhaps they are now like Myconid, where when they are reborn they only retain some of their memories.  Perhaps they are not the gods at all, but something different, as the gods they resemble had died in previous battles.”  The Myconid looks angry for a moment, as if something awful had crossed his mind, then says in a near whisper, ”Perhaps they could track down the sole survivor of the last great battle, currently held in the yuan-ti ziggurat.  A god named Gunter von Furhmann, Lord of Spring, and ask him what he did to the children of the gods.  The children he was supposed to guard above all else?  The children who bore the full brunt of his experiments with gamma magic.”


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2012)

Arkos sits and listens as Myconid relates an amazing story of worlds and men and gods and much more that he is credulous about.

"That... is a fantastic tale, Myconid."

He looks at the others in their small traveling band silently willing them to speak their mind as he isn't sure what to think.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2012)

OOC: Once we are finished wrapping this discussion up, everybody go ahead and level up your characters.  This is a chapter end and transition.  Your characters will get a chance to rest and fully heal here.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


 W00t!! 







"Yes, fantastic, and also quite sad. I don't know what to think about it. If we were to go looking for the yuan-ti's ziggurat, where would we find it? I am not certain that will be out path but at this point, it is not as if we have many other paths to take."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I second that WOOT!







Nerin listens carefully. Another piece of the puzzle was here. But while they accumulated pieces, like their memories, there was not a whole picture yet.

"Thank you for the tale Myconid. I don't know if we know if we are gods reborn, or born in their image, or something else. Part of our quest is to find that out, what we can do, for ourselves, for Myconid, for Gaia and for Warden. I think it may be clear we will try to find Gunter. Aside from directions to the ziggurat, any help Myconid can provide to us will be greatly appreciated. Though we do not know our full purpose here yet, I can assure you we fight to restore the Land."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2012)

"We have always been loyal, and though we could not reach you in the last battle of the war, you are here now.  You will have our full help, but the form of this help depends upon your choice of action.  Will you circumvent the ziggurat's perimeter and climb the Life Tree to Gaia?  This choice could leave you exposed to observant yuan-ti patrols below and gliders from above.

Or will you sneak into the ziggurat in order to free Gunter von Fuhrmann?  If you do so, we may be able to provide a distraction, but if you are caught you will have to deal with the brunt of the yuan-ti reaction.  Be warned that the Enemy corrupts all men and even golems.  Gunter von Fuhrmann may not fully be in control of his own actions.  Finally, we can march to war one last time.  If we do so, you and Myconid will not be enough to fight the yuan-ti soldiers, remaining gnolls, the Betrayer, the Enemy, and wolfmen.  We will need help.  In a nearby building, a relic of a structure, is stored a number of golems that the Enemy was unable to fully convert, and that the gods were unable to fully trust due to their corruption.  If you can find a way to cleanse these golems, we could use them to march against the ziggurat.  It was believed that they could be cleansed, but the god of golems, Trevor Sander, had died in battle before he could do so.  He was the consort of Melissa Athens, fey goddess of music, whom one of your number bears a striking resemblance."  He gives a nod to Mellisande.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2012)

Sarpot was silent, nodding to himself at parts of the tale. As the situation was lied down for them by the giantic Myconid, he states.* "We need the number's advantage, the golems are our main objective now. Finding a way to cleanse them and activating them. If Mellisande had a link with the master of golems, perhaps she can find a way to cleanse them once we find them. Perhaps another flashback of memories will unlock once you see the creations of your past lover." *The hobgoblin speaks calculatingly, with measured words. Perhaps he understands this is not a game anymore.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 1, 2012)

Lealani nods. "You seem to know a lot of us, or at least what you think is us. Can you tell us more of our history? That might help us remember something that is important."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2012)

IC: "There were dozens of gods.  I remember the first to visit the Land and its people, as he was known as the Lord of Light.  His followers called him Mahasamatman and said he was a god. He preferred to drop the Maha- and the -atman, however, and called himself Sam. He never claimed to be a god, but then he never claimed not to be a god...." Myconid begins to ramble off names, one of which you remember as the golden man, Andvari the Betrayer.  Other names are also bandied about.

Mellisande takes particular interest in Melissa Athens, known as Athena, Goddess of Music.  Her consort was Trevor Sander, who went by Svarog, God of Fire, Metal and Golems.

Sarpot recognizes the name Marshall Potter, who went by Mars, God of Battle.  His consort was Sarah Granmerest, who was known as Gramet, Goddess of Dreams and Voodoo.

Jacques d'Arc was a name familar to Arkos Stoneborn.  Jacques d'Arc was also known as Jack of the Ark, God of Life.  His consort was Yuki Shotenbo, who went by Shoteni, Goddess of Plants.

Lealani hears the name of Anya Loki for the first time, but the name resonates.  She was known as Loka, Goddess of Magic, and her consort was Marcus Leazan, who was known as Leza, God of Storms and Planar Travel.

Nerin perks at the mention of Kodar Kisharm, known as Kishar, God of the Horizon and Navigation.  His consort was Nara Singhe, who was known as Narasingh, winged Goddess of Protection.

OOC: I'm going to do the next update on Tuesday since I'll be on the road again.  This should give everyone plenty of time to update their characters.  If you do not update your character in the rogue's gallery to show the level up, then we will push anyway and you'll just be underpowered.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

Mellisande seems okay with her description as a 'goddess of music.' She preens a bit, but that evaporates as she reacts to the news of a husband. "I was married? To...fire, metal and golems? Married? You're sure about that. Not just really good friends, or...or maybe golems were just a hobby..."

Finally she lets that go and asks the really important questions.

"Was I always so short? Oh! And did we leave any of our things around anywhere?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2012)

*"Vodoo.... hmm"* Sarpot suffers a short flashback, he sees a air of humanoid figures surrounded by a ritual circle. What coould have been a pile of bones rises as the ritual proceeded, negative red energy fuelling the creature. Then its over, and Sarpot is looking at the gnome dumbfolded.* "I think - I think I can do it... "*

_OOC: Sarpot updated. Learnt Animate dead. I'm interested in going back for those wolfmen corpses.... *Evil grin.*_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2012)

"All the gods were human in appearance and stature.  You have their faces and powers, it seems, though there are definite physical changes that make you more than human.  I don't understand all of what is happening, but to me it is wondrous.  They left behind materials and caches for human use.  Some Myconid has had raided to bring you food, though there was little else of value in that small cache.  Another giant cache, The Gallery of Sleeping Golems, you will see tomorrow."

The Old Obstinate One gestures as other mushroom people come and drop a series of rusting cylindrical cans, each little larger than a hand.  Breaking one open, you find vegetables inside preserved in fluids.  Although not the tastiest of meals, the vegetables fill you up.  You rest guarded by your new allies.  After some prior spellcasting and sleep, you find yourselves fully healed and ready.  Something about the previous discussion combined with visions and flickers of memory during your dreams activates dormant knowledge.  When you wake up you feel more capable.

OOC: Everyone should now be level 6, those that haven't updated your characters, please do so over the weekend.

Upon waking, the party and two Myconids walk back to the site of their last battle.  The wolfmen and women were carried off, it seems, although in the cave the heroes do find the fallen corpse of the gnoll the wolfmen had killed.  With a smile from Sarpot and gasp from the mushroom men, the gnoll rises at the end of his invocation.  It would seem that Sarpot is now able to make even the dead rise once again.

Sarpot
[sblock]
Where can I find the animate dead invocation?  Are you using the Dead Walk invocation from Complete Arcane?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2012)

_OOC: Same as Animate Dead wizard spell but at will. I'll like to have my 3 skeletons please =) I can have my level x2 of undead Hit dice under control, that's 12, hence 3 4HD skeletons. I'll also require the base stats and natural attacks from the risen creatures to apply the skeleton template. Will post later depending on how many skeletons I can rise._


----------



## Queenie (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Fenris and I are on vacation until next Monday August 27th. Sorry for the short notice. We've been dealing with family issues for the past three weeks and not really able to keep up. We'll catch us as soon as we can upon return!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2012)

OOC: The battlefield was cleared, so Sarpot can animate the gnoll into a zombie, but there are no other corpses at this time.  Voda Vosa, I thought Warlocks only worked through invocations.  If so, can you direct me to the source material for your new invocation.  If Warlocks can create new invocations to any wizard spell, can you direct me to that source material instead.  I need to review it and see if there is a duration associated with the invocation or whether your new gnoll zombie lasts awhile.

Queenie, no worries.  I'm about to post an update, but I doubt combat will start until next week.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2012)

_OOC: a skeleton actually, if he has flesh, then it falls apart leaving the skeleton. It's not that I made a new invocation, Complete arcana has animate dead listed as a warlock invocation, and in the description of the invocation it reads: "as the wizard spell Animate Dead." As te spell reads, it is a permanent creature, I can only dismiss it from my control; or an evil cleric can outrule my control through turn undead. _


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2012)

That's not exactly how it works if you are referring to The Dead Walk invocation, Voda.  For reference:



			
				The Dead Walk said:
			
		

> Lesser; 4th
> You can turn the bones or bodies of dead creatures into undead skeletons or zombies (as the animate dead spell).  Unless you include the normal material
> component for the spell (an onyx gem worth 25 gp per Hit Die of the undead) as part of the process, undead created by this ability crumble into dust after 1 minute per caster level.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

[sblock=The Dream]_Mellisande was dreaming. She knew that, with the unspoken understanding that is so common in dreams. It was perfectly normal that she was dreaming, and that she knew it, or so it seemed. In the dream she was watching the mushroom man recite what were, to him, legends of the fall of his gods. A woman was standing behind her.

As the fungal fossil spoke, Mellisande heard herself ask, "I was a goddess of music?"

The woman behind her leaned down a little to speak quietly into her ear. "Yes. In as much as any of us were gods of anything. But 'gods' is just a word, and words are only as good as their ability to communicate meaning. Other words could have been chosen. More precise ones. But they wouldn't have had meaning here. Imprecise meaning was judged to be superior to complete lack of meaning."

Mellisande frowned a little, and supplied what wasn't being said. "And it served your purpose."

A low chuckle. "Yes."

"My spells are kind of musical, but..."

The woman interrupted, "The Myconids weren't mine, and I was not theirs. He's telling you what he saw, what he believed. I was a goddess of music, but not ONLY of music. And, to be honest for a change, what I was is less important than you think."

Suddenly thick, glowing pinkish goo flooded down from the ceiling and engulfed everything. Somehow Mellisande and her companion were untouched...a bubble seemed to surround them. Before them, in the dim coral glow, something twitched and moved.

"Changes had to be made," the woman said. "Choices. You'll understand more soon. While you need to learn from the mistakes of the past, you can't start thinking of yourself as anyone but who and what you are. Use your gifts, learn from the past, but find your own way forward. If you ever find yourself tempted to follow our footsteps just remind yourself..."

"You lost," Mellisande says quietly.

The bubble keeping the goo away 'popped' and Mellisande was suddenly buried in it, struggling and paddling in the viscous syrup to find her way to the top..._[/sblock]

Mellisande awoke with a gasp, exactly as she had in that cool, gooey cave. For a moment she was disoriented, then it all came back with an almost audible snap. The Myconids. Tales of the gods, of great trees and planet spirits. Of war.

She'd been a goddess. A goddess of music, but not JUST of music. And now she wasn't a goddess of anything, but that could change. Her head swirled with implications, half-remembered fragments, and a lingering but vague sense that the past could and should be discovered, but it had to remain the past.

Melissa Athens was dead. Long live Mellisande!

The thought banished any grogginess and filled her with energy that she expended in a whirlwind of washing and dressing, then bounding out to find something to eat. The grey mist in her mind had receded a little, and she understood what she did a little better. She could do more, using that understanding. Was it magic? Was it some complex science of mind and manipulation? Was it something else, perhaps connected to the ailing spirit of that tree?

Mellisande had no answers yet, but even knowing the right questions had power...

(OOC - Level 6! 3rd level spells! Yay!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 27, 2012)

Mellisande
[sblock]
There is something familiar about the woman in the dream.  She is familiar to you... comforting.  Being with her makes you feel, for a brief moment, as if you were coming home.  The dream is sweet, the short duration of it quite bitter.
[/sblock]

Sarpot's new follower doesn't last long.  During your march to the Gallery it begins to fall apart, first by rapidly withering skin which turns to powder and is blown away by the ill winds of the Land.  When the creature is only a skeleton, bits of bone begin to fall off and crumble until finally the animated gnoll loses a knee and falls face first to the ground, shattering into tiny pieces.

When the Gallery of Sleeping Golems comes into view it is underwhelming; a large, but simple gray building made of concrete.  What is not underwhelming are the two steel golems that guard the large double doors.  Each heavy, steel golem is squat and sitting upon two elongated wheeled tracks that allow them to move well on the irregular terrain, although they are less agile on a turn.  A dome that serves for a head allows each golem to swivel their look in a 360 degree arc.  The golems are six feet tall and lack human-like arms, but a fireball-shooting staff replaces the right arm and a buzzsaw replaces the left arm of each.

The two mushroom men guides point these out to you as you continue hiding in the jungle vegetation, 100 feet away from these golems.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2012)

The hobgoblin scratches his ear in confusion. *"So much for the new recruit. I need to find some onix to make them last longer."* 
Upon reaching the golems, Sarpor exclaims.* "Boy, those could come in hand for any kind of battle. Solid, and packing some punch. We could try to hit them from the distance, using our own fireball staffs. Or we could circle the building and look for another entrance, or make one perhaps..." *the tactician is lost in his own thoughts, staring at the metal creatures.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2012)

Arkos looks out of the underbrush towards the Gallery of Sleeping Golems.

"A shame your dead-man didn't last longer, Sarpot.  We could've sent him out there to draw those things' attention and see if they are sleeping now or not.  Anyone have a plan on gaining entrance?  Your idea of finding a back entrance sounds good to me, Sarpot, but I think Myconid would have known if one existed."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [14 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

"Another entrance is not known by us, but we would be willing to provide a distraction if needed.  We can go to another hill and use our wands on the things and run off to lead them away."  Although your guides are eager to help, you doubt very much that they would have the ability to get away if chased.  The mushroom men partly shamble in their slow walk.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2012)

"I might be able to get us past them," Mellisande pipes up. "Buuuut...probably better see if it'll work on them before we try it."

She looks at the others thoughtfully.

"Who here runs the fastest?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

Mellisande feels confident that her illusion spells will effect the golems.  Something about her innate understanding of the golems and confidence of her magical abilities clicks together.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

Arkos frowns at Myconid and slowly shakes his head.  He places his hand on one of their shoulders.

"We appreciate your willingness to sacrifice yourself to propel us another step towards our goal but we will not allow you to do it.  _I_ will not allow you to do such a thing."  He looks over at the gnome Mellisande.  "Unless one of the others has hidden talents then I am probably the quickest.  And I can burrow into the ground.  When I take on the form of the lizard-beast I can run quite speedily or fly when I take the shape of the winged-lizard.  Would any of that work for your plan?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Mellisande blinks, then laughs, waving Arkos' offer off. "I was only joking," she insists. "Of course my spells will work. Everyone gather close."

She scuffs a circle in the dirt roughly ten feet around, then stands in the center.

"You have to be no farther than this from me, or they'll see you. And don't attack or do anything really super obvious. The golems wouldn't normally notice things like little footprints or dust plumes, but if it's too much it might flip them into fight mode."

The tiny woman beams happily. "But otherwise we can just walk right in. Should be a snap."

(OOC - Plan: Invisibility Sphere and Zone of Silence for instant stealth, still allowing us to communicate with each other. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

Myconid accepts Arkos' decision, but says humbly.  "You are the creator.  Myconid's life is yours to do what you wish."

The heroes decide to leave their guides behind.  The two mushroom men walk too slowly and clumsily; making them unsuited for stealth.  Mellisande has her comrades bunch closely together as she casts a field of invisibility over herself and them.  Murmurs and side comments are then stifled as another spell of silence is brought over the group.  Staying close to Mellisande, the party shuffles quietly past the two patrolling guardians without incident and notice.

However, a new quandry takes place as the party reaches the double doors to the facility.  There is a set of heavily linked and thick metal chains looped several times through the sliding door handles.  These chains are attached to a heavy, steel lock.  The party is unable to hear each other (although those under the invisibility sphere can see each other) in order to coordinate who will take care of the obstacle, so whoever elects to do so would have to use visual cues to do so.  Most spellcasting is also now impossible because of the zone of silence.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2012)

(OOC - Sorry, just piping in; the Zone of Silence is not the same as Silence.   Specifically, we -can- talk to each other and hear normally. The sounds we make though will not be heard outside of a 5' radius around Mellisande. It's a 4rth level Bard spell in the SRD, but a 3rd level Beguiler spell.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

OOC: I stand corrected. Talk away.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2012)

Sarpot's eye flicker with a sudden but short lived red spark, as he stares intently at the lock.

_OOC: Detect magic on the thing._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

OOC: There are no indications of magic on the lock, chain or door.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 3, 2012)

"I am afraid I am of no use here friends. The acid arrow wand might work to melt it, but it would take some time to work I fear."









*OOC:*


 I am back   Hopefully Fenris will be back today or tomorrow. We'll both work on getting our characters updated today / tomorrow too to get caught up. Sorry for the super long delay!!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2012)

"Yeah, time's something we don't have," Mellisande said. She stepped up to the door and with a polite little clearing of her throat...spat on the knuckles of her right hand. She then rapped those knuckles on the door, while humming a clear, melodic note.

The door seemed to ripple slightly where she knocked, and a faint answering tone could be heard, like the overtones of a bell in the distance. She changed the pitch of her hum, harmonizing with it, and knocked again. The door's sound grew louder, clearer...the harmony with her voice becoming rather beautiful...

And then Mellisande suddenly moved to a jarring discord and knocked again, hard! The door shivered, its chains and lock writhing like snakes as the spell took hold!

"Knock knock, let me in, said the wolf," she murmured almost affectionately to the door.

(OOC - Casting 'Knock' on said door. )


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

Arkos holds his breath half afraid to say anything or even breathe for fear of doing something to negate the effect of Mellisande's spell.  He glances nervously at the golem-guardians when her discordant spell note shivers the silence.  Not seeing any indication (yet) that the golems have noticed her spell Arkos mutters quiet encouragement.

"C'mon, this'll work.  I know it!"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

The lock and chains come apart and would have made a loud clatter if it were not for Mellisande's magics.  Arkos' concerns seem misplaced at first, as the guardians do not notice that the door is now unlocked.  They cannot help but notice one of the great doors being slid open by Sarpot and Nerin, and the doors being closed by the same (it took the efforts of both men to speedily open one door).  The confused golems whirl and spin, trying to determine the illogical cause of what had just transpired.  They make no attempt to go inside the building once the doors are firmly closed, however.

The building is darker than the outside, though grime-covered sky-lights give off enough light for you to make out dozens of still, hunched-over shapes.  Rows of golems of various sizes and shapes are silhouetted in the dim light, all connected via tubes to a semi-circular structure on a raised dais in the center of the room.

The golems themselves are covered with dust and cobwebs.  Most are also covered with blotches of some strange, red-tinged fungus.  Three golems look similar to the two outside, and others are similar in size though seem to have more utilitarian functions as they are equipped with tools better for farming than fighting.  The humanoid-looking golems are mostly featureless and genderless, though they look strongly-built and muscular.  Several other golems were crafted with disturbingly lifelike detail, are quite attractive and well-proportioned.  These last ones give you the most worrisome chill, as there are many immoral reasons for making golems so human in appearance.

As the party looks around, Mellisande's magical auras give out, rending them visible and audible, though by talking quietly they are confident that the guardians outside cannot detect them, and there seems to be no sentry or detection magic on the inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 4, 2012)

*"Lets reactivate the morally wrong golems first!"* Sarpot exclaims.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

Arkos lets his breath out in a rush when they manage to get into the chamber without activating the patrolling golems outside the door.  His grin clearly shows his relief but it fades as he turns to Mellisande.

"Good work there, Mellisande."  He peers around at the hunched, inactive golems.  "So, what's next.  Besides reactivating the golems.  I mean, how do we do that without getting ourselves killed in the process?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

OOC: At this point you can elect to take a closer look at some of the golems, their tubes connecting them to the structure on the dais, or the structure itself.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

The dais looks like it might hold answers so Arkos leaves his companions standing in mute wonder and walks over to it.  He can't help thinking if he had a rag that he would do a little dusting in here...  Careful not to touch anything, this really isn't his area of expertise after all, he'll study the dais looking for a way up and for a scepter of command or some such thing to use on the golems.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2012)

"Well, first we proooobably shouldn't touch anything right away," Mellisande muses. "But then, what fun would that be? Besides, when they made this place, they probably figured it might not be used for awhile. There's probably instructions somewhere. We just have to look around."

With a gesture she summoned a trio of little magic lights that settled into a woozy orbit around her head, and went to get a closer look at the golems. The 'fungus' struck her as something that probably wasn't supposed to be there, and hence bore investigation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2012)

Arkos examines the dais, and waves off some of the dust on top of the machinery there.  Some of the machinery are flat panels with arcane symbology underneath that Arkos is able to understand, but that he has much less of an understanding of how best they should be employed.  Arkos finds himself wishing he had more arcane knowledge.  From what he can see, however, the symbols under the glass panels refer to turning the machinery on, turning it off, and conducting different detection checks on what is hooked up the machinery.  There also seems to be some way to fluctuate the arcane energy through the tubing, but the druid does not trust himself enough with the strange ways of arcane magic.

If Arkos makes a DC 14 Knowledge (Nature Check)
[sblock]
At first you thought some of the grime in the back of the machinery was just that, but on second observation you see that there is a small patch of the same dull-colored fungus on the back of the machinery, where some of the tubing from the golems meets the dais.
[/sblock]

Mellisande examines the golems and the fungus, noting that the fungus is integrated more deeply under the joints and artificial external skins of the various golems.  A piece of lore comes to her mind when it comes to golems, and Mellisande understands that golems are complex pieces of machinery, requiring arcane impulses that give initial commands that can be overwritten by the golem's master as a situation demands.  The fungus seems to focus mostly in the areas of the golems where arcane commands are designed and the areas where energy impulses cause the various limbs of the golem to move in obeyance of those commands.  Mellisande cannot help but wish she knew more about nature. 

If Mellisande or Lealani makes a DC 14 Knowledge (Arcana) check
[sblock]
At first you believe that some of the dust you notice on the golems is also on top of the some of the tubing.  But on a closer glance, you realize that they are inside, and more heavily pronounced closer to the golems.  It seems the spores from the fungus have traveled slowly from the golems to the machine on the dais.
[/sblock]

OOC: 

If Mellisande and Lealani would like to turn on and observe the machinery on top of the dais at this time, they will need to make a DC 10 Knowledge Arcana roll.

If Arkos would like to examine the fungus further, he will need to explain how he approaches this attempt, though his great knowledge of nature will allow him to automatically succeed the DC 10 Knowledge Nature check.

If Sarpot would like to learn more about the golem construction, he will need to state how he wants to approach the golems, which types of golems he wishes to learn more about and succeed in a DC 10 Engineering check.

Nerin still has not chosen skills.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2012)

Sarpot is fueled by his dubious moral, and approach the more menacingly looking golems first.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Sarpot notes that the heavier golems were slightly modified, with signs of desoldering and resoldering of the metal near where the weapons are installed.  From the signs of stress along the limbs the weapons were installed upon, the weapons that were more recently most likely put on possessed more weight than previous ones.

However, there is no doubt in Sarpot's mind that these golems were always meant for combat as their treads are suitable for fast movement along rough terrain and the external skin is thick armor plating that could only be for shrugging off all but powerful of magics and magical weapons.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 12, 2012)

Lealani peers over the shorter woman's head as they examine the strange contraption. "I feel very compelled to turn this on," she whispers to her friends, "But I fear it will being these beasts to life and in the process make a lot of noise and attract even more attention here. Still, I feel we could learn so much more."









*OOC:*


 Lealani will for now, not turn on the machinery.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 12, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> If Mellisande or Lealani makes a DC 14 Knowledge (Arcana) check
> [sblock]
> At first you believe that some of the dust you notice on the golems is also on top of the some of the tubing.  But on a closer glance, you realize that they are inside, and more heavily pronounced closer to the golems.  It seems the spores from the fungus have traveled slowly from the golems to the machine on the dais.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Lealani follows the strange spores from the golems to the machine on the dais, getting a closer look at that specifically, to see if she can ascertain anything more than Arkos can.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

Arkos shakes his head and looks around for Mellisande or one of the others who might be able to piece this out a little better.

"This is beyond me; I'll let you, ah... figure this out.  I'll take a look around."

Arkos wanders through the machinery looking around as he goes.  The repeated patches of fungus catch his attention and he can't help but feel that they are somehow significant.  And this he might know a little about.  He'll look around for a relatively small patch and then kneel close to examine it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Arkos notices that the patch of fungus looks dormant, its colors dulled now but vibrant when fed.  He theorizes that when the energy that powers the golems is activated, the fungus will also become active once more.  The fungus looks to have been artificially created and is not natural.  It has greatly infected the golems and seems to be working its way into the machinery on the dais, though he cannot learn more about it until the fungus becomes active again.

Lealani realizes that the machine on the dais is meant to monitor the status of golems attached to it and has a store of magical energy that can be used to restore their power or to sap them and make them dormant once more.  Commands can also be given en masse to all connected golems via the machine on the dais.  Lealani can start the machine in order to diagnose each golem's status without activating any of them if need be.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 12, 2012)

"By the gods, this is one powerful machine. I suppose I'd be able to see just how many of these things are out there working. The real issue is, who runs this thing? If I fuss with this THAT person, or thing, whatever it is, may come to find out what is going on. Could it be that man on the flyer? Either way we should be prepared"









*OOC:*


 Does Lea think she can also control the golems / machine?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

OOC: Lealani won't know until she activates it, though it should be possible between her and the even more knowledgeable Mellisande. The two have incredibly in depth expertise with arcane knowledge and can back each other up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

I just wanted to say that the above post was my 5,000th.  Happy day!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2012)

Mellisande 'hmms' and follows the fungus from the golem she's studying back along the line to the dais and the machine on it. She gives Lealani a glance and nods, then scrapes at some of the icky brown stuff with her dagger. A thin patina shaves off onto its silvery edge.

"Before we fill the room with crazed death machines," she says, for all the world sounding like the prospect is one she wouldn't mind doing, "Lets see what this stuff does when it's near arcane power, hmm?"

She eyes the dais, then backs away from it, lies the dagger on the floor and casts a spell onto it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Mellisande uses up one of her cantrips against the fungus on the blade.  It pulses slightly and brightens into florescent hues of red and blue before settling down and becoming dormant once more as the magic dissipates.  Energy does seem to feed it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2012)

"Mmmhmm," she mmhmms, "Now lets try something with some teeth."

This time she casts a spell onto the dagger itself...an Invisibility spell. She figures a more enduring magic will feed it for more than a few seconds...and the fact that the magic emanates from the blade itself will further test her hypothesis. 

She watches closely, ready to turn her formidable store of arcane knowledge to the task of interpreting the results of the test.

(OOC - Die roll incoming. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2012)

*"Ye wanna test REAL power on it? Ye got a bottomless barrel of arcane energy just standing behind ye sweetheart." * Sarpot informs, turinging one of his hands into a red fire of untamed arcane energy.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

After Mellisande's experiment it becomes apparent to Sarpot's engineering mind that the fungus has bonded to the metal.  It also becomes obvious to all that the fungus has doubled in size, feeding off of the energy.

If Arkos rolls a DC 20 Knowledge Nature check.
[sblock]
The fungus had a delay in its growth as Mellisande experimented, and you notice a slight deviation dependent on the type of arcane magic she employed.  You would say that the fungus took a moment to read the energy and the material it lay upon before continuing its bonding and growth process.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2012)

Mellisande nods absently at Sarpot and comments, "Then it's probably not a good idea for you to touch any of this stuff..."

She nudges the dagger with her toe. "What's brown and nasty and feeds on magic?"

The question seems to be rhetorical though because she follows the question up by clapping her tiny hands together and taking a step back.

"Okay, one more time. This time with feeling!"

The song she sings is pretty and melodic, and just as it seems like it's going to hit a perfect crescendo, it ends, leaving an almost tangible sense of emptiness in its wake. That emptiness takes the form of an invisible '_something_' like a heat ripple in the air that skates to the fungus-encrusted dagger and soundlessly implodes on it!

(OOC - Casting 'Dispel Magic' on the fungus.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

Mellisande's spell has much of the same effect of the last short duration cantrip.  The fungus brightens and feeds on the energy of her spell, causing it to grow further along the blade.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2012)

"Well nugfuzzles," Mellisande grumps. "And I was so sure that'd work, and we could clean all this up with a few spells and then we'd have all the golems and we could go win and everything would be just fine."

She sighs and fluffs her unruly hair. "Well _fine_. I guess we'll just have to _work_ a little then."

"We can't turn this stuff back on until the fungus is gone, and we can't use magic to get rid of the fungus. I'm thinking torches, and scrapey things. Though...him, wonder if it washes off... I guess it can't be TOO easy, or someone woulda done it before they closed this place down."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2012)

*"None sense!" *exclaims Sarpot. *"THIS is science!"* and shoots the fungus with a blast of unhindered energy.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 13, 2012)

"Why do we need to get rid of the fungus?" still looking curiously at the whole structure. "It looks like it's part of the whole scheme."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2012)

*"What? Ye ain't getting the picture are ye pretty? Its like the big fungy man said, the golems could be corrupted by something, something evil. I say its pretty obvious that this mould is that corruption. Ain't need no genius to figure that one out, lemme tell ya."* Sarpot explains, his face flashing with the red light of the blast of arcane energy he's imparting to the object of the discussion.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

OOC: Sarpot make a DC 13 Engineering check.  Nerin do the same, but with a DC 13 Heal check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2012)

Sarpot laughs maniacally as he shoots the fungus without paying any kind of attention.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2012)

Once Sarpot is finished, the lot of you notice that the fungus does not grow past the metal of the blade.  Sarpot's blasts have made it quite unusable as a weapon, though the fungus itself does not seem to damage the weapon past the bonding process.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2012)

"...like I said," Mellisande says, unruffled as the echoes from the blasts die down, "We can't use magic to remove it. And I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to be there. It eats the magic that powers the golems, and is physically all grown into their joints and things. None of that sounds like it's good for them, even if it doesn't damage the metal."

She leans down a little to scruntinize the ruined dagger. "Neat that it only grows on metal though. Might be handy...explains why this entire room isn't swimming in the stuff, I guess."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 13, 2012)

"This fungus is grown all through the golems and machinery."

He shakes his head.  He _almost_ can figure something out about it...

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2012)

*"We could use it to shield us from magical attacks!"* Sarpot suggest, instantly seeing the tactical knack on the fungus.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Apologies, Lea isn't as daft as I am 







"That's right, I forgot Myconid told us about this. It's all a bit overwhelming. Why is it all here in the first place? But yes, getting the mold off is the current issue at hand. We can't use magic and we can't scrape it off, we can't use fire, at least we've only tried arcane fire. Maybe normal fire would work. That's all we've come up with so far, yes?"

Lealani looks to see if the trail of fungus looks like it's coming from any certain specific source or it just starts or stops in one spot.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2012)

Nerin had been quiet, taking all this in. "Ok, so we have some kind of fungus that grows when exposed to magic. We don't know that it is not a part of this whole system. BUT let's see if the thing is actually evil. It may be being used to corrupt it but may not be evil in and of itself." 

OOC: Detect Evil, well why not, the whole room.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2012)

"It could be a weapon whether or not it's actually evil," Mellisande says. "And if anyone has a torch or something, fire's a good thing to try, but it's gonna be hard to get it into the little...cricks and cracks and nitty gritty..."

"I wonder."

She pulls her waterskin from its place at her side and tips some water over onto the fungus. 

"Lealani, you can make little magical lights too, right? Get one close to it, but not touching it. Lets see how far they can feed from...and if they like light."


----------



## Queenie (Sep 14, 2012)

"Actually, I can't make little lights like you can," Lealani smiles, "You're the only one with that particular talent. I can only cast normal light. I will cast that on something and we can try that."

Lealani pulls her dagger our of it's sheath and utters the arcane words, the tip lighting up brightly. She holds it a foot away from some of the fungus and waits to see if there is any reaction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Nerin, Sarpot and Arkos realize that they are at the limits of their understanding of the fungus and cannot learn any more until a situation changes.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2012)

"I've reached my limit.  Not sure what else to do but to turn the things on and see what happens.  Maybe one of you should take a look at the control up on the dais and see if you can make anything out up there.  I couldn't..."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2012)

*"Perhaps we should only activate the golems that don't have the fungus attached to them, yes?"* Sarpot suggest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2012)

All the golems have at least traces of fungus, though many are worse or better than others.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2012)

"Before we do, let's try some fire or acid to see if the fungus will retreat." suggests Nerin.

OOC: Did my detect evil come up with anything?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2012)

Nerin's _detect evil_ radiates nothing in regards to the golems or the fungus.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 17, 2012)

Queenie said:


> Lealani looks to see if the trail of fungus looks like it's coming from any certain specific source or it just starts or stops in one spot.






Queenie said:


> Lealani pulls her dagger our of it's sheath and utters the arcane words, the tip lighting up brightly. She holds it a foot away from some of the fungus and waits to see if there is any reaction.












*OOC:*


 I just want to double check these two things didn't get overlooked before we proceed. Otherwise I am assuming they gave us no clues?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2012)

"Is there some wya to maybe turn off the guardians outside and see if the mycanoids outside could help us understand this fungus?" asks Nerin.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2012)

"Probably not," Mellisande opines. "No one's supposed to be in here unless the guards recognize them anyway. Why bother with a control mechanism? They have those built in."

She makes a squelching noise with her tongue against the back of her teeth for a second, then says, "I think non-magical fire or..."

Abruptly she looks thoughtful.

"It only grows on metal."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

Arkos looks confused.

"I'm not following you..."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2012)

Queenie said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I just want to double check these two things didn't get overlooked before we proceed. Otherwise I am assuming they gave us no clues?




Sorry about missing this.  Lighting a dagger magically and bringing it near a patch of fungus creates no discernible reaction.  The fungus seems to be growing from the metal of the golems, with no origin point, except that floating spores have been noticed in the tubing between the golems and the machine, with the greater amount of spores being on the golems' end.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

Mellisande shakes her head. "Not important yet. Lets try to burn it off. Anyone got torches or oil or...or wood? Any kind of fire that doesn't take magic to work?"


----------



## Queenie (Sep 21, 2012)

"I have flint and steel, I am certain we could find some pieces of something around here to spark up." Lealani looks around the room but hesitates.

"Something tells me we are really not going to find out anything more until we turn this machine on. I think everyone should get in position and I will do it. I am fairly certain I will know what to do." 

She takes her place on the dais in front of the machine, looking over the intricate dials while she waits for her friends to choose whatever positions around the room they think are best. 

"Everyone ready for whatever comes next?" she smiles. Something about playing with magic made her happy, even under the circumstances.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2012)

Regular fire seems to do the trick, and the fungus can be burned off, although the spores will be near impossible to locate and remove in their entirety.  There is also a concern that large amounts of fire may do damage to parts of the golem, such as the synthetic skin and joints.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

Arkos snorts.  Their investigations don't seem to have garnered as much information as he would have liked so he sees little choice but to activate the golems and deal with the repercussions.

"Looks like we could burn off most of it but might damage the golems and if we can't kill all the fungus I'm not sure it's worth the risk.  I say just activate 'em and we'll handle whatever happens.  So, yes, I'm ready."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2012)

With no other ideas on what to do next, the party decides to start up the machine.  Lealani is the one to do so, and after she activates it you see dark panels light up with various numbers, symbols and pictures.  At the same time, the cables connecting the machine to the golems also light up a florescent blue.

OOC: Everyone make a DC 16 Knowledge Arcana check.  Even if you lack the skill.  If you have Use Magic Device, also roll for a DC 15 Use Magic Device check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2012)

Sarpot stares at the show. *"Shinny..."* he mutters.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

Arkos watches nervously as the golems begin to light up and is only a second from shifting into another form, either for combat or escape should it be necessary.

"Hold yourselves ready, friends.  Who knows what will happen when these things have their flow of magic restored."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

Arkos looks past the strange words like syntax and runtime and focuses instead on text he is able to understand.  He finds a scrolling diagnostics report that explains in plain Common that the golems are infected with an external anomaly.  It would seem as if the fungus attaches itself to the golems and rewrites the instructions that are initially placed upon them. In this way the Enemy was able to turn the Gods' golems against their masters.  These particular golems were made partially resistant to the effects due to the efforts of the previous Gods, and therefore the fungus takes longer to infect them.  The attempt to create a permanent solution was halted, however, and the golems placed in storage.

Sarpot notices a weird effect as the information on the displays blink off then back on momentarily.  He briefly employs the machine to do a self-diagnostic, when he finds out that the spores are using the energy running from the golems' diagnostic check to propagate and infect the machine in an attempt to rewrite its functionality.  The spores must have become such a danger to the machine being used to seek a cure that it was shut down before your current attempt.  The golems were never employed against the Enemy because they might turn against the Gods, and as they were equally unreliable for the Enemy to use, the Enemy just left them here in storage after their recent territorial victories.  If you could complete the work that was started before, you would have a significant military force of your own.  At worse, the machine might be taken over and help the spores/fungus complete the infection of the golems in front of you.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

"Shut it down.  Shut it down!"  Arkos jabs at a button he thinks that will turn off the magic.  "They're infected.  Somehow this fungus rewrites their directions.  I don't understand it, really, but we need to clean it off first or figure out some other sort of solution."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2012)

Mellisande doesn't actually SAY 'I told you so,' but everything about her body language, from the way she rests one hand on her hip to how she's very very casually inspecting her nails, screams it silently into the cavernous space.

"So, now that we've all caught back up to me, lets work on how to get rid of that stuff," she suggests smugly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2012)

*"YEah I kinda told that would happen. There might be a way to finish what was started here and have all these golems for ourselves. I think it's worth to try.*


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

"Yes, yes.  You both said so," says Arkos a bit snappishly.  "But you didn't stop me when I suggested to turn it on.  Do either of you have a solution beyond burning the fungus off one small bit at a time?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2012)

"A couple," Mellisande replies. "Not much we can do -immediately- though."

"Sometimes mushrooms and yuck like this dries out and dies in sunlight. Little magic lights wouldn't be enough, but we could take that dagger out with us and see what happens. We could also try an acid that's made so that it doesn't hurt metal."

She grins.

"Or...we could turn the golems' armor into something other than metal."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

Arkos sighs, scowls, and looks around the golem chamber with pursed lips.

"Sunlight?  Hmm.  Acid seems most feasible; if we can find some.  Your transformation idea is interesting but is it within our capability?  There is something I could try but I'm not sure; the fungus may feed on the magical emanation...

I have the capability to heat metal to a burning degree.  It shouldn't damage the golem unless there are fragile, non-metal parts, and it should kill the fungus presuming they don't feed off the magic of the spell that it would take for me to heat the metal.  And if it worked it would take days and days to cleanse all of the golems."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

"Not much way around that," Mellisande points out. "Great armies aren't made overnight. Not by us anyway. Try the heat spell on the dagger. It may not matter if the fungus feeds on the magic...if the heat then kills it, who cares if it grows more first? It didn't destroy the invisibility when it fed on it...it just grew. As long as the spell is on the metal, not on the fungus, the feeding doesn't seem to mess with the spell's working."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

Arkos nods at Mellisande's response.

"They aren't, I suppose.  But being here that long makes me nervous.  Ah, well..."

He motions for the dagger to be put on the ground then he casts _heat metal_ upon it.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 1, 2012)

"I could blast them with daylight, though again, it's magical daylight so it could possibly have the opposite effect."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

The heat metal affect seems to do the trick as the fungus shrivels up and falls off of the dagger.  You doubt daylight would have a long term affect, as there is enough light pouring through tiny patches of the grime-covered ceiling panes that beams of sunlight do touch upon the surfaces of some of the fungus-infected golems.  

Something about acid or solvents tickles Arkos' mind once Mellisande brings the possibility up.  It would be easier if he understood Alchemy, but his knowledge of Nature and Survival helps.  Arkos realizes that the fungus is nature-based, not native to the Land, and greatly mutated by the Enemy's alien sorcery.  The machine highlighted several pieces of information making up the base components of the fungus.  There are several jugs of foul-smelling chemicals in the room, and Arkos can attempt to make a DC 25 Survival check in order to mix a concoction that could render the fungus dormant.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Arkos watches the effect of the heated metal over the minute that the spell takes to fully work.  As he watches he paces and mutters piecing together the information found and the things they have all discovered since entering the golem hall.

"Wait!  You said acid, did you not, Mellisande?  I saw barrels of strange liquids stored back there.  Maybe we could mix up something..."  The mephling scrambles towards the barrels and begins poking around.  "Here, help me with this."  He motions imperiously for the others to come give him a hand with the mixing.

[sblock=OOC]Considering my track record with the dice roller, some aid another actions will probably be necessary.  Aaand, yes.  What a surprise. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Arkos believes he has the concoction figured out, but instead it burns a hole in the empty container used for the mixture and scatters along the floor, causing everyone to cover their mouths with their sleeves and scatter.  It is decided that Arkos should not try that again.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I was kinda hoping a couple of my co-players would pop in and give me an aid another (or three, since there are three characters with good wisdoms) before given the 'results'.  Oh, well.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Oct 3, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]I was kinda hoping a couple of my co-players would pop in and give me an aid another (or three, since there are three characters with good wisdoms) before given the 'results'.  Oh, well.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


 Sorry, I checked, I don't have any ranks in Survival


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Nobody does but Arkos.  As far as I know, that doesn't prevent them from making an 'aid another' action since Survival isn't a trained only skill.  The DC to aid is only 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

OOC: I am quite supportive of each of the other PCs giving Arkos aid through DC 10 Survival skill checks.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 3, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Nobody does but Arkos.  As far as I know, that doesn't prevent them from making an 'aid another' action since Survival isn't a trained only skill.  The DC to aid is only 10.[/sblock]






Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: I am quite supportive of each of the other PCs giving Arkos aid through DC 10 Survival skill checks.




OOC: Apologies from me! I did actually read the post and didn't realize I could help without having the skill. I'm not familiar with all the rules   Just in case DT is still willing to take the roll, I'll help now. Better late than never?  

That would be a wisdom check I think you said? So I just roll and add my wisdom bonus?


----------



## Queenie (Oct 3, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Arkos believes he has the concoction figured out, but instead it burns a hole in the empty container used for the mixture and scatters along the floor, causing everyone to cover their mouths with their sleeves and scatter.  It is decided that Arkos should not try that again.




Lealani waves her hand, clearing the air with a cough. "I do think you were on to something there. Maybe if we start with some of the ingredients in the barrel and mix them in a different order and more slowly, it won't have a chance to react like that. Let me help you try again." 

OCC: Of course feel free to disregard this if it's too late DT but I posted it now to move the game along if you will still accept it. If not, obviously we'll just figure out another way


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2012)

(OOC - Can I try an untrained Craft Alchemy check? My modifier's actually pretty good thanks to being a gnome )

"Here, wait, lets get some metal scrap together so we can test each mixture," Mellisande suggests. 

She scurries off into the cavernous building, grabbing every piece of metal that's not nailed down...and even works a few loose pieces of armor off the slumbering golems to bring back.

(rolling Aid Another on survival, but also the alchemy check, just in case Deuce decides it's possible)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

Mellisande and Lealani decide to aid Arkos and give the attempt one more go.  Lealani realizes that the fungus is semi-intelligent, as it acts on preset commands in a similar way that the golems do.  In fact, in many ways it is a biological golem, overwriting original commands.  Mellisande realizes that the fungus can be confused to remain stagnant if it doesn't understand that it is connected to a part of a machine or golem it can overwrite.  With their help, Arkos is able to design a chemical he believes will keep the fungus dormant.  Overtime the fungus should shrivel and die from lack of nourishment.  He also believes that applying the solution to golems will prevent their further corruption, and if used on the machine, Lealani or Mellisande should be able to use it to clean out the remaining corruption.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2012)

OOC: Need a DC 25 Use Magic Device check for either Lealani or Mellisande if they decide to use the machine as noted above.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2012)

"Hurrah!" enthuses Mellisande. She actually jumps up and down a few times and gives Arkos an impulsive hug around his midsection. Instantly though she shifts gears and scampers to the console.

"Now put that stuff on this, so we can use it safely and..."

She pauses and blinks as she studies the mechanism.

"Yeesh! This is complicated! I have no IDEA what I'm doing!"

With a laugh, she stabs her finger at a button, seemingly at random.

(OOC - Hee...needed 18 or better for that. Should be entertaining at least. )


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

Arkos is glad to receive help from Mellisande and Lealani in crafting the fungus destroying acid.  Once they get something he thinks will work he'll slather it liberally over all the golems leaving enough for the other two to use on the machine and try to cleanse the golems from its functioning.

As they work on the machine Arkos stands back and waits since he has no idea how to go about helping them in their work.

"Anything you can do to help them out?"  He gently nudges Nerin and Sarpot to the machine.

[sblock=OOC]Have we lost [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]?  It's been three weeks since he last posted in this game.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: Lealani, make a DC 25 Use Magic Device check please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2012)

*"Me? I know how to shoot things and do it the most efficient way, I'm no wizard."* the goblinoid replies.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

Arkos nods accepting Sarpot's comment.

"I understand.  Trust me, I'm glad that we are on the same side and that I have you to watch my back in a fight."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarpot gives a thumbs up, and stands looking at the golems wearily.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I don't have the use magic device skill  but since you asked I am assuming you want me to roll it anyway. 







Lealani steps to the machine. Using her precious knowledge of the machine she attempts to start it up in hopes of using the acid to clear out the fungus.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 11, 2012)

She lets out a frustrated growl. "I can't seem to get this lever to move at all! I just KNOW it would work!" Finally she gives up tugging at this. "We seem to be so close and yet so far away."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2012)

Mellisande sighs and stops pushing buttons at random. Without power, they're all dead anyway.

"Okay, lets look around some more. Maybe there's scrolls or tomes somewhere that tell how to run this thing. It seems like we have plenty of time."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2012)

*"I can feed ye girls up with limitless raw arcane power, but me thinks there should be a better way to do it." *states Sarpot. He lets the pun slip for now, not grinning or laughing at his own double meaning joke.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 12, 2012)

"Sorry Arkos, I feel like we let you down. Let's look around, Mellisande is right, maybe there is something else here to help us." 

Lealani abandons the machine and tries poking around the room again, she was growing more afraid they would have to leave the relative safety of the dusty room and venture outside of it for answers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarpot's quip is taken with stride, as everyone knows  that nothing can take continuous and limitless energy.  Lealani and Mellisande are frustrated, though Mellisande has better luck working the machine.  With her limited knowledge and without the aid of others that have the Use Magic Device skill, she believes she can cleanse about 44% of the golems that are infected and connected.  The party might have to just hope to make do with those forces and Myconid support during their assault.  With some aid from others the amount cleansed may increase, but the party will not be able to get all of them running as they had hoped.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

Arkos frowns at the golems and the machine then at Sarpot.

"Didn't you work out how to use one of those magic belts, Sarpot?  Maybe you could help here more than you think..."

[sblock=OOC]I may be reading the strange notation on Sarpot's character sheet wrong but it looks like he has four ranks and a skill of +7 in UMD.  Just sayin'...[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie (Oct 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


And... can't we all work together with the aid other... I mean, if DT isn't trying to help us here I don't know WHAT he's trying to do, lol.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2012)

*"Yeah I know how, ye think I could sort out those complicated trinkets? Alright, I'll give it a shot."* Sarpot makes his way up and inspects the machinery. He is able to figure out how the whole thing works without any aid. *"Hah! figures, I'm a better wizard than ye are ladies. Sarpot the magician, like how it sounds."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2012)

Sarpot is quite pleased.  Lealani figured out some functionality on the machinery before hitting a roadblock.  Mellisande then took over and figured out some more before also getting stuck.  But it was Sarpot who took their progress and finished the work, as he realized how to give commands to the golems which the fungus would not be able to overwrite.  Using the machine with the ladies' help, he is also able to experiment and figure out what modulation to use on the energy transfer from machine to golems.  This particular modulation is fatal to the spores and fungus, causing them to shrivel up.

The machine screens show Lealani, Mellisande and Sarpot the status of the golems.  Each has had their memory banks rescued, are fully functional, and clean of spores.  The few war golems are fully armed, the maintenance golems have been retrofitted for battle, and the human-looking golems have been programmed to use wands and staves and to handle themselves in melee combat.  The party now has 50 fully functional golems ready to fight and storm the ziggurat beneath the Tree.  All that is left is to turn them on and give them their orders before rallying with the mushroom men.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

"Wow. Our own army." Mellisande giggles. "This is going to be so great."

She scratches a little piece of rust on the console.

"Course...we have no idea what we're up against. Maybe we should get a look at that ziggy rat before we do this."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2012)

Arkos beams at Sarpot and slaps the bigger man on the back in a comradely fashion.

"I knew you were more than just some brainless, blasting, battle-wizard sort."

He grins, glad of the rousing success and catching a bit of Melisande's mood.

"I'm no war-leader but we did good work here today.  And I agree that scouting out the ziggurat would be wise.  We still need to deal with those two guard golems out front..."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2012)

*"Hm, I'm guessing we can control them as well now..."* Sarpot ponders.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2012)

The party can indeed control the golems.  It doesn't take long to give a dozen of them orders to take out the two golem sentries outside.  Several large holes are made in the side of the building as your golems tear on through.  The first of two sentries is quickly obliterated under a hail of magic missiles.  The second is crippled and disabled when a maintenance golem fitted with a scoop-like ram broadsides it and tips it upside down.  The battle lasts mere seconds.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Arkos surveys the wreckage of the two guard golems scattered outside the doors.  He wonders if it could be made useable to the group somehow.  The idea of wearing their hard golem skin as armor seems remotely repellent to his for some reason but one of his companions might have fewer qualms.

"Anyone see anything useable in this?  Weapons?  Armor?"

He taps the body of one of the golems with his foot.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2012)

The first sentry was blasted beyond what might be salvageable, partly because of his staff of fireballs exploding during the brief battle.  The second sentry was subdued by its upturning and is intact, though badly damaged.  If you want, you could try to dismantle its staff and wand to take.  You also notice the residue of spores on its surface.  It would appear that this golem was completely infected.

OOC: Queenie and Fenris have been busy IRL.  Hopefully they get it sorted soon, but if not we can carry on.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2012)

Arkos squats down next to the only golem that looks like it might have something salvageable on it.

"Sarpot?  You were pretty handy in there working with that stuff.  Think you could help me with this?"  He laughs.  "Or maybe I could help you...  This wand looks like it might be salvageable."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarpot can make a DC 12 Engineering check to see if he can find equipment to properly remove the welded weapons.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2012)

*"Hmm"* Sarpot ponders. *"Yeah I think I saw some tools back inside. Be back in a blink." *With that the goblinoid scampers inside and starts looking for the tools. He comes back out with a set of strange looking devices, and starts working on the wand.

Check: 19


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

Due to Sarpot's quick work, the party gains another fully charged _staff of fireballs_ and _wand of magic missiles_ for themselves, the mushroom people or your unarmed humanoid golems.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

"Good work, Sarpot," says Arkos with an approving nod.  "Shall we arm some of our golems with those?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2012)

*"Yeahp, give them to the seemingly useless ones."* Sarpot offers.* "Let our fungal friends know that we have activated the golems, that they can find shelter here. We'll program the golems to guard this place, and allow only us and the myconids in, while we explore the ziggurat."*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Arkos nods his acceptance of the plan.  "Sounds like a good plan to me.  What do you think, ladies?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2012)

The two Myconid guides meet with you once more.  You explain your intentions to them.  "Myconid gather itself to march and will also guard your old allies.  It is good to see your creations healed again.  You are indeed the Creator.  But be careful.  The ziggurat is the center of power for those that oppose you.  It is guarded by their greatest followers, the yuan-ti."

OOC: The ziggurat is not too distant.  You can reach it in a matter of hours, though there are small pockets of yuan-ti settlers between here and there.  How will you approach?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 2, 2012)

OOC: Fenris and I live on Long Island and Hurricane Sandy has been keeping us quite busy, prepping for it, living through it and now the massive cleanup. Luckily we have power now there are lots that don't. There are other crazy things happening now (no gas, bad water, etc) though so I haven't been online a lot. I hope everyone else here made it though okay!

"If we find golems that can use the wands, definitely let us do that. The more on our side the better. I'm wondering though, does anyone need to rest before we continue on? Or is our first visit to the ziggurat just a scouting mission?"

ooc: With so much going on I lost tracks of spells used and which day this is in game so it'll take me a bit to look that up.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

"Definitely scouting," Mellisande asserts with peremptory 'little-girl' bossiness.

She glances shiftily at the Myconids.

"We should rest first too though."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2012)

The party wisely decides to rest and restore their magic while the mushroom men return to their people to prepare.  The staff is attached to a heavier yellow and orange golem with a pair of pincer-like forks for arms, the right fork being removed in order to connect the staff.  Sarpot does the work, and though it looks a little sloppy you are sure it will function.  The wand is given to a silver and dignified human-looking robot.  It says to Sarpot in response, *"Thank you, Master.  It is good to be returned to proper service.  I am TD-14 and it will be an honor to stand guard over you while you rest.  The workbot you just modified, LD-22, is pleased that you have chose him to receive your anti-personnel cannon, and is eager to test your work in the field."*

The two mushroom men are able to return as you bed down, but one brings a strange request.  "It is I, Myconid.  I have just finished talking to Myconid, and it has been agreed that we will fight for you in this one battle under one condition.  We humbly ask that the Creator take with him this pod.  It is Myconid and carries the knowledge of our people.  If Creator accepts, then we will gladly fight when called, for we will not fear the Unknown Night if he is willing to carry our future in his journeys."  With this they present to Arkos a round and brown pod.  Holding the durable rough sphere up to the light, Arkos can see the silhouette of a tiny mushroom child in a fetal position inside.

OOC: A druid needs a follower.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2012)

*"Ye can speak! Excellent! War is coming TD-14, could you ask yer golem comrades if any of them has more expertise in repairing and improving golems? I might be the master, but I can't handle all the work myself, yes? We have other weapons we might attach to the others. * Sarpot asks the golem.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 5, 2012)

Lealani smiles at the little pod. "What an amazing honor, Arkos. This little one might be very useful once it matures. Though I wonder how long that will take?" 

Lealani speaks to the golem as she looks it over. "Do you know, are there others like you out there that are not on this," she waves her hand at all the machinery, "System? I mean not controlled by us that we might have to fight against?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2012)

The golem answers Sarpot, *"I shall ask around, sir, but at a glance I can see that we are missing the R-series repair droids from our collected forces.  They were somewhat resistant to enemy conversion, and so I would guess that they were terminated instead of kept.  Still, the other T-series teaching droids and the P-series pleasure droids have hands ideally suited for such work and can also operate your smaller hand weapons.  I believe we can handle the installation for you in order to free your own labor for more important tasks.  The work will not be to your high expectations, but the results should be serviceable enough for one battle."* 

To Lealani the golem says, *"I understand I have been made dormant for some time, and so do not have enough data to give a reasonable estimate.  However, at the time of my being shutdown there were twelve C-series combat droids, thirty-seven W-series worker droids, seven T-series teacher droids, and four P-series pleasure droids fully converted by the bio-virus and made 'Mad', as was the popular term at the time.  There was fear that G.A.I.A. may have also been turned, though she was doing a noble job of defying conversion at the time.  The three P-series pleasure droids were heavily modified for scouting and melee combat, all three being female models.  Then there is PM-1, also known as the Betrayer, who somehow ignored the Three Laws and acted against humanity and the Warden."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2012)

*"Hmm"* ponders Sarpot. *"We beat those three P droids to mechanical pulp, although the Betrayer you say he's also a golem? We've seen him as well. Say, how can we brake him? He must have a weakness. Do you know if his schematics are somewhere to be found in here?"*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 5, 2012)

Lealani nods, "That is exactly why I was asking, Sarpot. It would be helpful to know if we'll have to go up against any more of these machines and if so, what is the best way to disable them."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2012)

Arkos greets Myconid with a smile but gapes in stunned surprise when the fungal creature offers him care of the unborn Myconid.  With great reverence Arkos accepts the pod and holds it with both hands.

"Myconid, this is a great honor.  I accept the responsibility of caring for the future Myconid but not under such a condition.  I will watch over and guide Myconid regardless of whether Myconid chooses to fight with us and in turn will be guided by Myconid."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2012)

Myconid and Myconid are pleased by Arkos' reply and ripple with happiness.  "Myconid is most pleased and will pass the good news to Myconid.  We never doubted you, Creator, but felt it polite to ask."  With that they leave to rally the forces.

TD-14 answers the further questions.  *"The Betrayer calls himself Andvari, and he was the first and only of his model, hence the PM-1 designation; Prototype Man 1.  When the Enemy took over our system we were forced to flee, but the Enemy pursued us across the stars.  Even through we thought we would lose the Enemy ships in the wormhole, the human leadership felt it would be best to prepare for war with a more flexible, advanced creation.  PM-1 was designed to analyze problems, make conclusions and take actions for himself in accordance to the Three Laws.  He was given a human name and control authority over other automatons, such as human leadership would be given.  He was supposed to be the first of many created for the purpose of fighting the Enemy, as manufactured creations are not susceptible to mind control as humans are.  But the Betrayer began to come up with disturbing conclusions, stating that the human race could not hope to survive the conflict without surrendering to subjugation or an evolutionary leap.  PM-1 believed himself to be that evolutionary leap and insisted that we mass produce more creations like him.  The human leadership under Captain Nara Singhe, known to the native people as Narasingh, refused this request.  Instead she asked Trevor Sander, called Svarog the Father of Golems, to cease his plans to develop more such creations.  We realized that the Enemy chased us across the stars once we were attacked while transiting the wormhole.  Once the Enemy was able to reach the farming people of Warden, Captain Singhe gave credence to PM-1's suggestion of an evolutionary leap.  In desperation she turned to Gunter von Furhmann, Yuki Shotenboc (Shoteni) and Jacques d'Arc (Jack of the Arc) to start experiments with gamma radiation and biological modifications on human beings.  The natives of Warden would live in a gamma world.  PM-1 did not take these developments well.  He became despondent and shut himself down for a number of days, refusing to even speak to his father, Svarog.  It did not help that Svarog's wife, the musician Melissa Athens, was with child.  When he finally allowed himself to be reactivated, PM-1 was more withdrawn.  It is said that PM-1 only shut himself down one other time, after Svarog was inadvertently killed as a result of PM-1's betrayal.  It would seem that logical inconsistencies cause the Betrayer to deactivate himself.  Chief Psychologist, Doctor Sarah Granmerest, also known as Gramet, Goddess of Voodoo, theorized that the Betrayer thinks himself to be following the Three Laws and is trying to preserve humanity.  He cannot handle it when alternate solutions are presented that he did not anticipate or when his actions are shown to have produced something contrary to his expectations.  However, he also has a strange ego for a machine, believing himself to be the peak of human evolution.  I do not know of a way to deactivate all of the automatons.  I believe that G.A.I.A would, but the lift to her section is guarded by the Enemy and their Yuan-Ti allies, past the ziggurat and inside what the natives call the Life Tree."*  There is another earthquake that shakes you violently.  TD-14 pauses to consider this, then says, *"As Lieutenant Commander Kodar Kisharm, called Kishar, God of the Horizon used to state, Warden is dying.  It is unlikely that the Enemy will be able to save it."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2012)

*"What you say is so strange, yet so... familiar. Tell us more TD 14, tell us about ourselves. I've heard some names, and can link them with some of us, but its all confusing. You speak of ships, of wormholes, you name us with both military and godlike names, why is that? What does GAIA stands for?"* Sarpot answered with another barrage of questions. Something inside his head started tick-tacking.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2012)

TD-14 answers, *"Sir, I do not know who you are.  You have some distinct mannerisms and features to the leaders of the human colony ship that fled from Luna, but you are not completely human, while they themselves were.  

They were Melissa Athens, a music and art prodigy.  Trevor Sander, the Robotics Programmer, also a noted genius in his field.  Major Marshall Potter, Chief of Security.  Doctor Sarah Grammerest, Chief Psychologist.  Doctor Jacques d'Arc, Alien Biologist.  Doctor Yuki Shotenboc, Plant Biologist.  Captain Marcus Leazan, Warden Meteorologist.  Anya Loki, Chief Physicist.  Captain Nara Singhe, Ship Captain and leader of the colony.  Commander Kodar Kisharm, Ship Navigator and second in command.

GAIA stands for Geological/Biological Artificial Intelligence and Analysis.  If she is not functioning, than life on Warden will be impossible and the Enemy will mostly flee from her with whatever secrets they can use against humanity.  Of all the ships that fled, it was our colony ship that held the most advanced information on robotics and genetics.  If the Enemy is able to use this information to advance the war, all human life on all worlds touched by them will most likely cease to be."*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2012)

"Something went wrong," Mellisande says after listening to all that. "We're supposed to know all this, but right now I only really understand every third word you're saying."

She looks at the others, then back at the talkative golem. It had mentioned being meant for teaching. That would explain why it was so loquacious, perhaps.

"Others have said that I was Melissa Athens, but I'm not human, and I'm not with child. Did she have her baby? And how did her husband die? And why don't we REMEMBER any of this?!"

The last sentence escaped as a sudden burst of frustration and anger.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 8, 2012)

Lealani nods in agreement. "Also, you mention quite a few people who were... on a ship? There are only five of us. If it is true, what happened to the others?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2012)

*"There was the cat-thing that never woke up..."* Sarpot recalls. *"You seem to know the enemy well, what is it? We need to know about its nature."* he asks yet again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2012)

*Oh, I seemed to have upset some of you.  Shall we discuss literature instead?  I have a large database that includes renowned poetry.  Mr. Kisharm's favorite stanza was the following: 

     Come, my friends,
     'Tis not too late to seek a newer world.
     Push off, and sitting well in order smite
     The sounding furrows; for my purpose holds
     To sail beyond the sunset, and the baths
     Of all the western stars, until I die.

No?  Well, I best get back to answering your questions then.  I am not sure who you are, but you seem to be later prototype versions of our species experiments.  It is likely that you were designed as further experiments into isolating the genes needed for human survival against the Enemy, though I could be in error and GAIA would know more as she can detect DNA in living beings in order to identify them.  Once the perfect gene series was isolated, there was much debate to what would have been done with the experiments.  One side discussed seeding the different species onto their own worlds to develop on their own, so the Wolfmen would have had their own world, the Myconid a different one, and so on.  Another idea would have been to sterilize the species in case there were only limited planets found that could sustain life, so that the experiments would not compete with human life.  The debate was never concluded, however, for as you mentioned, something went wrong.  The colonial leadership were in hibernation too long, much longer than originally planned.  There were more than 10 of them, but the 10 I mention were the highest ranking of the survivors after the initial attack.  During the generations that followed, civilizations continued to lose their technological edge, eventually forgetting much of their scientific knowledge and reverting into an agricultural society.  Happily, the humans and the experimental species continued to exist in harmony up until the Enemy incursions onto their land.

The Enemy is a generic and unifying term chosen by the Colonial fleet, but of course each culture had their own name.  Bogey by the Venusians, Chupacabra by those of Alpah Centauri.  Our own Lunarians preferred the term Sathar, for the sound their weapons over viewed news footage.  They have the ability to influence minds.  Short term exposure causes reduced combat ability in opponents, followed by the cessation of hostilities.  Further exposure results in the victims seeing the Sathar as a friend, then eventually becoming a mental slave to Sathar orders and commands.  Only the Myconids have shown an immunity to the effects, while pure strain humans had a stronger immunity than the Flind, Wolfmen, and Yuan-Ti.  No Sathar has ever been taken alive; no crippled Sathar ship has ever failed to self-destruct.  They seem to hate all non-Sathar life and it is likely that even the Yuan-Ti will be disposed of once their usefulness comes to an end.

Out of the ten leaders I had mentioned, their status was as follows at the time of my deactivation:

- Melissa Athens, alive. Was the one to deactivate us until a proper robotics programmer could be found to reverse biological weapon used against us.

- Trevor Sander, deceased.  Killed by multiple lacerations and bone fractures from three pleasure droids after modifying them per PM-1's request.  This led to PM-1 and the three droids fleeing to Enemy territory.

- Major Marshall Potter, deceased.  Died from wounds taken from Enemy fragmentation grenade.  Was protecting nursery on ship level 4.  Mission partially successful.

- Doctor Sarah Grammerest, deceased.  Died from vacuum suit rupture while attempting to lead boarding party intent on lasering into Enemy ship hull.  Mission failed.

- Doctor Jacques d'Arc, deceased.  Died instantly from high caliber round in that entered from the back of the head.  Killer was his wife, Yuki Shotenboc.

- Doctor Yuki Shotenboc, alive.  Had to be sedated after Enemy mind control caused her to kill spouse.  It was believed that the mind control could be reversed as she would lapse into a realization of her actions and had to be restrained to prevent suicide.

- Captain Marcus Leazan, deceased.  Died from blood loss after receiving multiple wounds from beam weapons during mission to retake G.A.I.A.  Mission failed.

- Anya Loki, alive.  Was working to rescue Flind elders from their younger gnoll generation.  The younger gnolls were turned by Enemy brain washing and had become a threat to their elders.  Mission partially successful.

- Captain Nara Singhe, deceased. Died instantly from shrapnel in the brain from Enemy rocket propelled grenade during attempt to retake G.A.I.A.  Mission failed.

- Commander Kodar Kisharm, alive.  Was working a plan to use remaining personnel and resources to fight a battle of attrition against the Enemy.  Final stand would take place by reactor pool.  Mission status unknown.
*


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

Arkos feels his stomach twist as he hears the sordid list of the causes of death of their progenitor-selves.  He doesn't understand the means of death but that so many are dead in the golem's tale and by the evidence seen by his own eyes makes him weak and weary.

"So much of what you say we don't understand.  So, our enemy is the General-Golem Peeyim-Wan, the Yuan-ti slaves, and the Sathar?  Who are the Sathar?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2012)

"Psst. They're the ones in charge of it all," Mellisande rebukes Arkos. "Weren't you listening? Those reptilian things, I think...we saw some bodies outside the cave we woke up in."

The golem's words had mostly been gibberish to her, of course, but she had teased out a few interesting tidbits. For one...the god Arkos had supposedly been had apparently died before Arkos was born. What did that make him?

"How long has it been since you were last awake?" she asked. Many of the gods had been alive then...she wondered if they might still be, perhaps in hiding.

Also...one other thing poked out at her.

"Also, why was Melissa Athens even there?" she asks. "Most of those names have titles in front of them. Doctor and Captain and Major and so on. Melissa is just...Melissa. Trevor was there because he made the golems, and Anya turned against everyone, but Melissa seems out of place in that group."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2012)

*"Like yer outa palce here, among normal height people."* Sarpot teased the gnome, laughing at his own joke.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2012)

TD-14 answers, *"I lack sufficient data on the Sathar, but they have been enslaving and killing us since first contact.  At first we lost ships after receiving distress signals from them, such as the CS Charles De Gaulle in 2182, SS Bonnie Brown an unknown year after, and the SS Beagle in 2243 after it reported contact with the hull of Bonnie Brown.  Then we began to lose outposts.  Then far off colonies.  Then we fled.

The Sathar look like snakes or lizards, but we have found through autopsies that they are actually more similar to worms.  Pity the Yuan-Ti have yet to look past form and understand this important difference.

I currently lack sufficient knowledge to give a dependable timeline of events.  If we have a teaching droid with proper star chart databanks we would be closer to knowing what year we are in.  Of course we would also need a view of the stars, which is impossible at our current location, and would still be impossible if we are still not out of the worm hole, as time acts differently while inside.  

And Melissa Athens was quite important to the colonial effort.  If we were to establish a new home survival would be the primary goal in the first decades, not art or literature or science.  The larger group of colonists were supposed to work the land, establish settlements and populate.  A smaller group of colonists were our greatest minds, put into hibernation so that they might teach the rest when suitable conditions came to pass.  This second group which Ms. Athens was a part of would have focused on bringing man back to a high level of sophistication and knowledge.  A third and smallest group of military personnel was also put into hibernation in order to pilot the colony ship and shuttles once a proper world was found, and to provide armed protection.  As you noted, things went quite wrong.  Before I was shut down there were only a handful of unsabotaged shuttles left."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2012)

*"Huh? ye mean we are still on a ship?"* Sarpot asks, confused.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2012)

You get the impression that if the golem could raise an eyebrow he would.  *"Correct, sir.  You are on the CS Warden, though from listening to the stress of her shaking hull, she has seen better centuries."*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 14, 2012)

Lealani's head hurt from all this strange information, the pounding making it hard for her to think straight.

"So, we are on a ship. And we are supposed to be incarnations of an old crew... What year was it when you were shut off, the year you last can recall?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2012)

*"You have to understand that time works oddly in the wormhole.  We made the jump near Alpha Centauri in the year 2288.  The Sathar followed us and damaged the navigation equipment and engines, so we never exited the wormhole.  An unknown segment of Earth time passed before the repairs were made, but by then the Sathar found us inside the pocket dimension and attacked once more by firing before making an attempt to board.  Again, an unknown period of time past as the droids fought the Sathar to another standstill, but many generations past among the oblivious general population.  When the more advanced droids began to lose ground the master computer activated the pleasure and teaching droids, as we were more humanoid in form and thought.  As more ground was lost the human crew was awoken and was astonished to find the state of the ship around them and the Gamma Worldness of the rest colony."*

TD-14 then begins to give a lecture on the timeline of events before the jump of the CS Warden.

OOC: See here for the timeline, but ignore events after 2288 as TD-14 is clueless on what might have occured and my timeline is slightly different: http://www.metamorphosisalpha.net/Site/The_Timeline.html


----------



## Queenie (Nov 14, 2012)

Lealani got a sick feeling in her stomach as an idea swirled in her head but for now she kept it to herself. Her companions look just as confused as she is as they all tried to work out the details and facts.

"So we are in a ship, in a wormhole in space. Who is running... piloting... the ship? If the Captain was killed, who is the Captain now?" 

She pauses and rubs her temple. "Also, you mention that some of the people who were on the ship died. Two of us are somehow connected to two who have perished. You mentioned many more of the top ranking crew who were also deceased. What became of them? Were they buried here on the ship somewhere?" 

Her mind was racing faster and faster with questions, faster than she could process her own thoughts. "If I may...one more question. You mention Anya Loki and that her mission with the flind was partly successful. Can you explain that any further? It may help us with that enemy going forward."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2012)

*"Ma'am, most of what you ask I have no knowledge of, though I guess that most of the deceased's remains are still decaying in their hibernation pods or were blown out into space.  Those that awoke were either buried or left behind to the Enemy to be either ignored or disposed.  As for Mrs. Loki, she did save a few Flinds to help us in future battles, such as the noble Tak."*


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Arkos reels from all the information.  A world that is a ship in a hole for worms, a snake creature that is a worm, dead gods that are reborn as themselves but different... he shakes his head and raises one hand.

"Enough!  What you say makes no sense; your words are gibberish!  If this _ever_ made sense then too much has been lost in the generations that passed for us to understand it.

What I do understand is the Sathar, these worm-snakes, have taken over the world which you say is a ship and is our birthright as we are somehow the reborn god-crew of the world-ship.  If we are to save ourselves and the children created by the gods..."  He looks down at the myconid pod protectively, "...then we must bring the war to the Sathar and their allies."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

"It all comes down to this GAIA thing," Mellisande says. "It's what the Sathar want. All this is just what they're doing to try to get it."

She had other questions too, many, but she sensed this golem had reached the end of what useful information it had to give.

Or almost the end.

"Golem, where can we find out more? Surely this world, this...ship...must have histories. Writings. You may not know these things, but others do, or did. Who should we seek out? Where can we go for more?"


----------



## Queenie (Nov 14, 2012)

"My guess would be that GAIA is running the ship or somehow can control what goes on here. It's no wonder the enemy would want to take that over, if you controlled that you would control everything."

She shrugs, "Of course I'm just as lost as you all are and that is just a theory."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

TD-14 answers, *"The upper decks likely still have such information, but there is only the central lift that can take you there.  The Sathar built a ziggurat over the entrance, adjoining what the natives referred to as the Life Tree.  The lift is inside the structure."*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 15, 2012)

Lealani nods. "Can you tell us what the ziggurat is like? Is it made of stone? How is it guarded?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

*"Unknown.  No one has ever come back from it."*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 15, 2012)

"That's ominous. Well friends, do we have more questions or are we ready to proceed on?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

"I think we are ready to proceed with our scouting mission."

Arkos continues to watch the teaching golem until he shakes his head to break his daze and focus on the next step of their mission.

"Myconid and the golems should stay concealed until we are ready to direct the assault on the ziggurat."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2012)

*"They might stay into the building. The enemy wouldn't even consider that we destroyed their spores. Meanwhile, I want that you make all the modifications necessarily for the golems to use the wands and staff, that clear TD 14?"*


----------



## Queenie (Nov 15, 2012)

"Are we just going to walk up to the front door and knock, so to speak? Or should we use some stealth to figure out what is going on there first?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2012)

*"While you are at it, see if you can find some onix. I need it to... hm... rise undead minions." *Sarpot says to TD 14.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2012)

TD-14 doesn't seem to understand Sarpot's undead comment, but agrees to the rest.  *"Very well, sir.  We will make it so."*

OOC: If you never updated your character sheet with the correct level or with items you wish to keep, please do so now.  Items not brought along will be assumed to have been donated to the mushroom men or golems.  If you leveled up and never updated the character sheet you, be aware that future enemy encounters will be more difficult than previous ones.  Yuan-Ti are quite a bit tougher than gnolls.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2012)

_OOC: I've updated my level up character, and will give all the recently encountered items to improve the golems._


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

"Then we should go to scout out the ziggurat now.  Is everyone ready?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 19, 2012)

OOC: I'll give you two options.  To travel as a group with each of you making two DC 10 stealth checks to succeed, or to send out one single scout a hundred feet ahead of the party who will need two DC 15 stealth checks to succeed in reaching the ziggurat perimeter undetected.  Your scout will be by himself or herself for a couple of rounds if he or she runs into trouble.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 20, 2012)

"While I am not opposed to someone going ahead, I think we should stick together. Since everything here is yet unknown to us, who knows what danger one of us may come across and be unprepared for."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

"If we're close to each other, I can make us pretty hard to spot," Mellisande points out mildly. "Just like I did with the golem building. Not for LONG, but you know...if we need it."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

"Sounds like a good plan," says Arkos nodding.

"Ok, all together then.  If it is necessary, I could shift into the flying form I used earlier in our journey and fly over."  He glances over at the teaching golem.  "But now I'm unsure about the local creatures.  That form may be noticeable; I'm just not sure how much so.  But we'll only resort to that if necessary.  Let us go."

[sblock=OOC]Out for Thanksgiving over the next couple of days.  I'll be back sometime between Friday and Monday.  Hopefully sooner rather than later.  Have a good holiday, all.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2012)

OOC: I assume you are taking off.  Each will need to try to make a DC 10 initial stealth check.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

Using her small size to her advantage, Mellisande is quick and quiet as a mouse...

(Mellisande autosucceeds a DC 10 check. Hide +16 and Move Silently +12 )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2012)

Nerin attempts to move silently across the fens leading towards the ziggurat, following Mellisande's lead.  He and Mellisande notice the group of twelve or so yuan-ti creatures, half-slithering and half-walking just one hundred and fifty feet away.  They are walking perpendicular to the party's intended path.  They are human-like, but also more alien than all the other races the heroes had contact with, excepting the Myconid.  The hairless beings are of human height, with green scaly skin, two arms and two legs, tail, and a reptilian head on each.  They walk proudly and carry sturdy spears while decorating themselves with leather cloth and jewelry made from strung beads.  You see that three of the more decorated yuan-ti's also wear girdles and have wands hanging from the hip.

Unfortunately, Nerin stomps and breaks a few dried branches on his way for cover, causing the yuan-ti to look in your direction.  The party crouches down, but a few of the lead creatures will be upon the heroes' location in three rounds.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarpot will summon three swarms (Three rounds) of locust over the Yuan Ti creatures from his hiding point.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2012)

OOC: Sarpot roll for init, please.  Mellisande, state your intentions and do the same.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Sensing that they won't be able to avoid combat Arkos shifts into his lizard-like predator form.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

"Everyone stay down and don't move," Mellisande hisses under her breath. She concentrates, hearing the music in her mind, but not so much as humming a tune this time. It's hard...it's damn hard...but she feels the magic working even so!

As the Yuan-ti approach, abruptly there's a grunt, and a small boar-ish looking animal bolts from the tall grass, cutting across away from the party and scampering into the woods as if spooked by their coming.

(Using Still Spell to cast Minor Image with a 3rd level slot. Hoping to convince them that the noise they heard was just an animal.  Will DC to resist, if this is interaction, is 19.)


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

Arkos holds himself still waiting to see if Mellisande's magic will be enough to draw the yuan-ti away from their position.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2012)

Mellisande hasn't seen much of the way of animals in this world, but she has seen signs of small ones in the jungles, especially rodents.  She creates an image of a large fleeing rat bounding away.  The lead yuan-ti points at it, and after some mumbling the group of them is fooled and starts to walk away.

OOC: If there are no further actions, I will assume that you will let their party go.  Welcome back ENWorld!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2012)

The hobgoblin remains down, shooting a toothy smile at the gnome.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2012)

Mellisande watches the patrol pass by, then looks at the others.

"We're going to need a new plan," she says lightly, belying the tension of only minutes ago. "You guys make more noise than shaking a box full of rabbits."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

With no better plan suggested, the party moves onwards closer to the ziggurat.  Finally, it comes into view sixty feet from the edge of your jungle cover, a granite and concrete pyramid with a flattened top.  It's backside is aligned with the Life Tree, and in the front you can see two tough-looking yuan-ti guards wearing studded leather armor, wielding halberds, and with several odd devices hooked into their belts.  The ziggurat itself is over 40 feet in height.  The Life Tree is nearly the same size in diameter, though its trunk continues upwards into the unknown reaches of the swirling, ugly-colored sky.  Somewhere at the top of the tree lies GAIA, and if what you have heard is true, so is the rest of the CS Warden.

As you are examining the Life Tree and ziggurat, you notice the patrol you had seen before coming back and are forced to once again dive for cover.

OOC: Need another DC 10 Stealth check from everyone.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

Arkos winces inwardly as the yuan-ti patrol circles back round and crosses their path again.  He should have anticipated this and been on aerial watch.  He tries to crouch down and remain hidden from the patrol and is cautiously optimistic when he manages to not break sticks beneath his feet.

Stealth: 1d20+5=11

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 13, 2012)

Nerin is also more alert this time and dives at the first sound of trouble, hiding himself in the vegetation and by a small rock.  Mellisande couldn't fail the check at her worst, and the rest of the party is amazed at her ability to effortlessly and quietly disappear behind some large leaves.

Nerin's Check (15): http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3822630/


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2012)

Sarpot dives again among the vegetation 

Stealth: 20


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, Lealani is slow to understand why her companions were diving into the underbrush and ducks a hair late.  The already on-the-edge yuan-ti patrol sees her and shouts a warning, readying spears and charging towards the party's position.  The two guards near the ziggurat entrance are also alerted and begin to peer into the forest.

OOC: The two guards by the ziggurat have not seen the party yet, but the incoming patrol has.  They are currently 70 feet away and will move to attack during their part of the next round.  I need everyone's initiative and first actions before the yuan-ti patrol closes.

Lealani rolled a 5: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831170/

Yuan-Ti Initiative is a 9: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831171/


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 19, 2012)

Sarpot will summon two swarms (two rounds) of locust over the Yuan Ti creatures from his hiding point.

_initiative: 10_


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2012)

Arkos quickly shifts from lizard form to his normal mephling form then casts his Tentacles spell upon himself.  If there is time before the yuan-ti arrive he will shift back to lizard form and ready himself to attack once the yuan-ti are within melee range.

_Initiative:_ 1d20+1=10

[sblock=OOC]1.Swift: shift to mephling
Standard: cast Evard's Tentacles
2. Swift: shift to lizard
Standard: ready action to attack

Presuming two rounds til yuan-ti arrival.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 35
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2012)

Mellisande humms a cheerful ditty, then spins in a twirling, wild sort of dance. Strange overtones enter the sound of her voice, and chaotic bursts and swishes of light and color appear from nowhere, engulfing the onrushing yuan-ti with a cacophony of dazzling, bewildering flashes!

Initiative 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831769/

(Vertigo field, a 20' radius burst that I am placing between them and us, with them in the far side of it to maximize the distance they'd have to move through it to reach us. The area of the burst is difficult terrain, and any attack either into it or out of it takes a 20% miss chance. In addition, the yuan-ti that are in, or enter, the area must roll a Fort save at DC 20, or be nauseated for 1 round. My allies are exempt from this effect, though it's still difficult terrain and the miss chance still applies. Duration is 1 round per level.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 28, 2012)

OOC: Folks, I apologize but I've been making a whirlwind tour of family.  I won't be able to do a proper update until January 2nd/3rd.  Again, sorry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2013)

*Man, I'm a bad DM*

OOC: Truly sorry for the delay.  Things got hectic during and after the holidays, but I finished my prep work and things should now go smoother.

Initiative looks like this, with the party getting the drop on all the Yuan-Ti:

Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3868987/)
Lealani: 14 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3868996/)
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9

The Yuan-Ti are converging on the party's position from the right, while the two sentry yuan-ti are trying to figure out what the heck is going on.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Nerin will likely cast a spell this round if Fenris is still busy.  Lealani will most likely go for an area of effect spell against the patrol.  Arkos will have no problems transforming this round and casting his spell.  He will likely be able to transform back before engaged.  Sarpot and Mellisande can choose the location for their spell effects to be centered upon using the linked map above.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2013)

Sarpot conjures a mass of swirling and twisting centipedes to emerge from the ground and devour the unexpecting snake man.

_Centipede deals 7 dmg, and poisons the yuan ti: Fortitude DC 13, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Dex. The save DC is Constitution-based. It will deal 2d6: 6 dmg to any enemy that is in its squares when it finishes its movements.  _


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2013)

(OOC - Center spell at N6, 20' radius, so they have to run through it to get to us.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2013)

OOC: Voda Vosa, are you targeting a particular Yuan-Ti or just the nearest?  Mellisande's spell will go off without a hitch.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2013)

OOC: I don't target anything, I summon a creature on the designated area, the yuan ti is inside that area, so it takes damage from the creature, as its abilities dictate.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2013)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: I don't target anything, I summon a creature on the designated area, the yuan ti is inside that area, so it takes damage from the creature, as its abilities dictate.




OOC: Right, but I have 13 yuan-ti on the board.  Can you give me a grid from the map using an x and y coordinate.  Sorry if I missed it somewhere in your post.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 28, 2013)

OOC: I haven't been able to get on ENW forever but got the email update from Morrus about the new server and here I am! I have to catch up the last two pages and if it's my turn or turn-ish I will make a post later tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2013)

OOC: Ok, I don't want to stall this baby for ever, so I'll wait for any posts tonight, then I'll NPC the turn for orders I am missing.  Hopefully it'll kickstart everyone back into the groove.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 31, 2013)

OOC: What is the SW on the map?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Ok, I don't want to stall this baby for ever, so I'll wait for any posts tonight, then I'll NPC the turn for orders I am missing.  Hopefully it'll kickstart everyone back into the groove.




(OOC - I've lost track of init...maybe a round summary showing where we are and a quick recap of what's happened during the last round?)


----------



## Queenie (Feb 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Unless SW is something Lea should be targeting, I will use this action. If it is something she should be targeting, then just adjust the aim ;-)  







Lealani aimed for the largest group she could with her spell. After speaking the incantation a tiny bead sprung from her fingertip and flew into the midst of the charging enemy.









*OOC:*


 Fireball aiming for the intersection of T/U and 11/12.  

Fireball Damage (6d6=22)

Apologies, are we supposed to be 6 or 7th level at this point? I know you asked us to update our characters and I want to make sure she is good to go.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


I agree that a round summary would be useful (if not necessary).  I've lost my place and am not certain whether Arkos is open to act this round or if he already has.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is a summary as per your requests:

Initiative looks like this, with the party getting the drop on all the Yuan-Ti:

Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3868987/)
Lealani: 14 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3868996/)
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9

The Yuan-Ti are converging on the party's position from the right, while the two sentry yuan-ti are trying to figure out what the heck is going on.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Nerin will likely cast a buff spell this round if Fenris is still busy. Lealani is about to explode Yuan-Ti 'Y5' and his surrounding companions with a fireball spell. Arkos will have no problems transforming this round and casting his spell. He will likely be able to transform back before engaged as the Yuan-Ti will still be trying to close with the party by round 2. Sarpot placed a 'SW' zone where he is targeting his summoning of an insect swarm on Yuan-Ti 'Y2'.  Mellisande is about to let loose with a Vertigo spell centered at the square N6.  The field is highlighted in yellow.  The squares are 5 foot squares.  Characters should now be level 6.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

(OOC - Yay! Thanks!   So Mellisande's action for the round has already happened then. That's what I needed to know. )


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

Sooo... it sounds like all actions have been declared and we're waiting on the DM for results?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

OOC: Pretty much.  I was only waiting for Queenie when a couple people asked for the update.  If everyone is fine with their actions, I'll post an update here soon.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2013)

OOC: Mea culpa DT. I am back from the great beyond, thanks for saving my body to return to it 

Nerin takes advantage of the momentary confusion and casts Bull's Strength on himself as he prepares for the onslaught.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 2, 2013)

OOC: It's cold on the East Coast, and my four hour motorcycle ride turned into a 6 hour motorcycle ride since I had to make some stops to thaw.  I'll try to do the update after work tomorrow.  Oh, and welcome back Fenris!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2013)

Mellisande's vertigo effect goes off, encompassing the area in between the party and their opponents.  Nerin casts _Bull's Strength_ upon himself, while Arkos shifts to his melphling form and casts a spell creating a flow of tentacles erupting forth from upon himself.  A fireball is launched by Lealani, striking six of the yuan-tis (Y3, Y4, Y5, Y9, Y10, Y11), two of them (Y3 and Y4) directly.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3906085/

A summoned swarm from Sarpot causes the closest of the Yuan-Ti to shriek as it is covered by insects bursting forth from the tree it was standing near.  It takes dozens of painful bites.  The Yuan-Ti struggles to maintain his balance as his knees grow weak from the poisonous critters.  He takes a step forward, but stumbles and falls ill due to Mellisande's vertigo effect, and takes a further bit of biting damage from the swarming insects that cover him.

The other Yuan-Ti's surge forward, four (Y1, Y5, Y6, Y7) entering into the vertigo field created by Mellisande.  The two other sentries (YS1 and YS2) are still trying to figure out what's going on, though one Yuan-Ti (Y4) is screaming at them and making hand gestures in order to bring them into the fray.

OOC: I took liberties with the Y2 yuan-ti since he was being hit by both Mellisande and Sarpot, and rolled some extra penalized saves for him to stumble around and possibly fall down.  It might have been a fiat in the party's favor, but I thought it would be more realistic considering the kind of shock inflicted.  The four yuan-ti's who entered the vertigo field do not have to make a save against nausea until the start of their next movement round according to the spell description, so I'll settle that next round.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

I think I have Arkos' and Sarpot's actions already, so I just need actions for Mellisande, Lealani and Nerin.  A couple of Yuan-Ti may be able to close into melee at the end of next round.

Init:
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15 
Lealani: 14 
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2013)

Nerin draws his sword and moves forward, taking the right flank (J10) as he closes towards the Yuan-Ti.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Lealani throws another bead into the oncoming lizard men.









*OOC:*


 Aiming for O12.  Fireball Damage (6d6=24)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2013)

Arkos transforms back into his predator form, his visage even more frightening accompanied by his striking tentacles.  Sarpot summons another swarm of insects from the tree next to one of the yuan-ti's, causing the swarm to attack with an assortment of bites and helping to hinder the attack from the south.  The swarm isn't able to inflict damage at first (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910684/), but settles around the screaming yuan-ti and places several painful bites (Y3).  To make matters worse for it, Nerin moves just outside of the swarm, sword ready.

Lealani throws another bead, causing an explosion that encompasses five of the Yuan-Ti (Y2, Y3, Y5, Y9, Y10).  Lealani's fireball dissipates Sarpot's southern swarm, but the combination of the two attacks also kills the yuan-ti threatening the party's right flank (Y3 dead).  The fireball also kills a second yuan-ti who took the brunt of both fireballs (Y2), though the others are simply scorched badly.

OOC: I'll remove Y2, Y3 and the southern swarm in my next post tomorrow.  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] has to make Mellisande's move and then I'll finish up the round with the yuan-tis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2013)

OOC: Ok, I haven't seen Shayuri, so I'm NPCing Mellisande.

Seeing that she may soon be surrounded, Mellisande goes defensive, casting a _mirror image_ upon herself.

The yuan-ti surge forward.  Two are able to avoid the worst effects of the gas (Y1, Y6), though others find themselves gasping and unable to fight (Y5, Y7).  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3912598/  These two yuan-ti do rush forward, but not into combat.  Another yuan-ti rushes forward to strike at Nerin, while a second reaches Arkos.  Both strike and draw blood with their spears (-5 hps to Arkos, -3 hps to Nerin). http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3912620/

Realizing that an attack is indeed underway, the yuan-ti that were guarding the entranceway rush forward, then sound a long note of alarm from horns they had worn along their sides.  The horns blare echoes through the jungle over the sounds of your battle.

OOC: Arkos' tentacles get an attack of opportunity because of Y1 coming into his long reach.  Init for next round:

Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15 
Lealani: 14 
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Fenris (Feb 8, 2013)

Nerin swings his sword in a viscous downwards stroke http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3913574/ his sword driving deep into the shoulder of the Yuan-Ti http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3913577/ 

OOC: (attack against Yuan ti Y10, If he drops, Nerin will step back to I9 to threaten Y5)


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2013)

It only took a quick glance around the battlefield for Lealani to know what to do. She threw one more bead into the fray near Arkos. Then she pulled out a wand in one hand and her dagger in the other and readied herself against the closing lizardman.









*OOC:*


 I don't know which rules we are using for counting squares (referring to that weird diagonal squares count as 15ft rule?). Obviously I want to get the enemies and not roast Arkos. M2 might be too close, so maybe N2? Maybe N3 would be better. Sorry I am not good at figuring but you get the idea! She pulls out a wand of magic missiles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 8, 2013)

Sarpot steps forward, his hands on his side. As the rises them above his head, the wicked read energy claws appear on them, seconds before he rends the yuan ti before him with a downward strike.

19 vs ac for 15 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2013)

OOC: I'm counting the squares as 5 foot squares, so the corners will be just over 5 feet and fine for swinging, but would be like 10 feet if you were trying to move into it.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: I'm counting the squares as 5 foot squares, so the corners will be just over 5 feet and fine for swinging, but would be like 10 feet if you were trying to move into it.




OOC: Queenie wants to place the fireball at N2, that would cover Y1, 6, 7 and 8 but will miss Arkos since Lealani goes before Akros.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2013)

Arkos takes advantage of the Yuan Ti's momentary disadvantage and one of the black tentacles lashes out at it.  He then lunges forward unleashing the full fury of his tentacled form on the creature.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]AoO: 1d20+11=18, 1d8+7=10
5 ft. step
Bite: 1d20+13=16, 1d4+8=12
2 x tentacles: 1d20+11=20, 1d8+7=10, 1d20+11=17, 1d8+7=14[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 30
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2013)

Mellisande looks around, and decides that if melee is to be joined, than her side WILL have the advantage. She lifts her voice again; a pattering glissando from tone to tone, ever increasing in speed until it reached a crescendo at the top of her range. The others felt a strange feeling come over them, as if their perceptions of time had been altered.

The world moved more slowly now, like a nightmare in reverse. The battle had just become easier.

(Casting Haste on the lot of us!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2013)

Mellisande's voice is heard over the battlefield and something in the words makes you feel more sure and more aggressive in your attacks.  You feel yourself moving quicker.

Arkos would have missed with his bite, but his quicker body allows him to snap his jaws on the yuan-ti in between his attack of opportunity and his stikes with his tentacles.  The yuan-ti is pummeled, grabbed, bit and his neck broken before being tossed to the ground (Y1 dead).

The yuan-ti facing Nerin went through fireballs and swarms to reach him, but it is Nerin's blade that puts an end to him as the weapon buries itself in his shoulder (Y10 dead).

Nearby, Sarpot makes a similar quick end to the yuan-ti besides him, his enemy blades dispatching the creature that it is doubtful he ever felt his head leaving his shoulders (Y5 dead).

The yuan-ti trying a flank are noticed by Lealani, who tosses a bead their way.  The explosion engulfs three of them , leaving them alive, but much worse for wear.

Damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3919306/
Saves: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3919309/

The three rush Arkos, two of them reaching him and striking out.  Although the first attacker misses, the second hits home (-6 hit points vs Arkos).

Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3919315/

Two attackers also beset Nerin, though his quickly moving body easily avoids their thrusts.

It's Sarpot who takes the worst of it, however.  Seeing how nimble the party is in melee, the two sentries stop where they are, pull forth their wands of magic missiles and unload their volleys into Sarpot's back (-22 hit points to Sarpot).

OOC: Arkos gets an attack of opportunity against Y8.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Init:
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15
Lealani: 14
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

Arkos continues his bestial attack lashing with tentacles and gnashing with teeth any yuanti that gets near or opens himself to attack.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Edit: Putting all attacks on Y8 until one of us is dead.
AoO: 1d20+12=31, 1d8+7=14
Bite: 1d20+14=27, 1d4+8=11
3 x tentacles: 1d20+12=23, 1d8+7=10, 1d20+12=20, 1d8+7=11, 1d20+12=16, 1d8+7=8
5 ft. step to I5[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 24
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2013)

Nerin turns to face his two new attackers. Nerin swings his sword but having to defend against two attackers misses.

1d20+10=13


----------



## Queenie (Feb 14, 2013)

Lealani uses the wand in her hand and blasts one of the yuan-ti's that is trying to flank Arkos right in the chest.

Magic Missile Damage (3d4+3=8) to Y8.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2013)

*"Auch"* Sarpot mutters as he feels the missiles impact on his back.* "Better use some healing!" *he retrieves the wands of cure moderate wounds and uses a charge on himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2013)

The yuan-ti that Arkos strikes with his attack of opportunity falls from a strong punch from his tentacles, breaking his neck.  Because of this he switches targets to his second attacker.  It's over in a blur of striking tendrils and gnashing teeth with the yuan-ti being unceremoniously dropped into a bloody heap. (Y7 and Y8 dead)

Nerin's own attack misses, though he is helped by Lealani, who sees that Arkos has his enemies under control and switches targets.  Her blast ends the life of an enraged female serpentine enemy. (Y9 dead)

Sarpot is able to heal himself moderately, feeling the worst of his wounds knit themselves, though he turns to face his assailants.  The yuan-ti guards look ready to attack him once more with another volley.

OOC: Sarpot healed himself of 13 hit points of damage.  Mellisande is up and then the remaining Yuan-Ti.  I'll give one more day before finishing the round up.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3927227/


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2013)

Mellisande shifts her tune, and glimmers of light surround her hands. She flings those hands out, catapulting the strange shifting masses over to the guards with the wands where they burst in a blinding explosion of mad lights!

(Glitterdust on the magic missile guards, Will DC 17 or be blinded)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2013)

Mellisande's spell catches the yuan-ti by surprise and fully in the face.  Both sputter and flail at their faces blindly.

OOC: Hell, that was unexpected.  Mellisande just about neutralized the bigger threats on the battlefield for the next few rounds.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3930609/

Update coming.  I got to figure out what I want the blind duo to try to pull off next.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2013)

One of the surviving Yuan-Ti reaches Arkos, cutting him slightly with the tip of his spear (-2 hps to Arkos).  
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932685/

Nerin suffers attacks by two others, one having to rush forward to reach him, and is jabbed across his thigh by a cross-strike with the butt of the second Yuan-Ti's spear.  The second conducts a full attack against him with both spear and bite.  Although he misses with the spear, his teeth is stopped only by Nerin's armor (-3 hit points loss to Nerin from the first spear.)  Nerin is relieved, as he can see the fangs dripping with some sort of poison.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932688/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932695/

Blinded, the two yuan-ti sentries shout to one another and begin to withdraw, but not before dropping two spherical objects a few squares in front of them. The objects explode, one casting a field of darkness over the majority of the battlefield (_deeper darkness_).  The other shoots forth a swarm of entangling goo.  The thought was that the yuan-ti as a whole would be able to dodge the goo with their superior reflexes.  The result is quite the opposite, though, and all but one are entangled.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932719/

Ominously, the alarm that was started is turned off and a wailing nice begins to sound increasingly from the ziggurat.

OOC: All PCs have to make a DC 14 check to avoid being entangled.

Init: 
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15
Lealani: 14
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9 

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2013)

Sarpot finds himself unable to move away from the sticky goo.

Save: 13


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2013)

The glue doesn't restrict Arkos nearly as much as the yuanti would hope...

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Assuming its a reflex save?
Ref: 1d20+3=21
Regardless, his roll succeeded.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 19, 2013)

Nerin just manages to get out of the way of the exploding goo.
1d20+11=15

As the goo flies around him, Nerin turns his attention and sword back to the yuan-ti that just stuck him (Y11). Nerin swings his sword in a deadly arc striking deep into the Yuan-ti.
Attack:1d20+11=19
Damage:2d6+13=18

If needed Cleave into Y4
Attack:1d20+11=28
Damage:2d6+17=24

OOC: OOps forgot to add in damage from power attack on the first attack so damage should be 22.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 20, 2013)

Nerin quickly slays his two adjacent yuan-ti, while Arkos is able to jump around the worst of the goo and has an opportunity to also strike at his assailant.  Sarpot is stuck fast, however, though he may attempt to break free with a DC 20 Strength or Escape Artist check.

From the odd spots of goo, the party has a sense that they'll have to either stand absolutely still or make a Reflex check for each round they are in the vicinity of the exploded goo.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

Arkos shifts into his winged lizard form out of his thick-bodied earthbound combat form and surges upwards out of the darkness to get a look around at the field of battle.  He hopes to get a look at where the yuan-ti currently are.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Swift: change to aerial form
Move and move: fly up and around to scout[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2013)

Mellisande, taken by surprise by the pluckiness of the snakemen, yelps in disgust as she's engulfed in goo!

Save: 11
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3936176/


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

> ...while Arkos is able to jump around the worst of the goo and has an opportunity to also strike at his assailant...




OOC: Arkos still has one opponent next to him if he wants to finish him.  The opponent is also stuck to the goo.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

OOC: I'll stick with my stated action, thanks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2013)

IC: As Arkos flies into the air he can see some activity in the portholes of the ziggurat.  Towards the top, he can see another flying vehicle being prepared by three yuan-ti, like the three that were flown by the women the party had recently defeated.  At the base of the ziggurat is also a flurry of movement near the front door, as if a group is preparing to either defend or egress the ziggurat.

OOC: Mellisande and Sarpot can still make a Strength or Escape Artist attempt to become free.  Waiting for Lealani's action.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

Arkos shrieks his defiance at the yuan-ti hoping it will warn his companions that more of the snake men are around.  He pumps his wings hard to gain altitude hoping to reach the ones preparing the flying vehicle and prevent them from bringing it into the battle.

[sblock=OOC/Actions]Ok, not sure about distance to the flying machine or whether he can actually reach the yuan-ti there.  Is there an open portal?  He'll move however long it takes to get there (presuming the possibility of attack) and swoop for an attack when he gets close.
Attack: 1d20+12=21, 1d4+7=11[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2013)

Sarpot struggles with the sticky substance.

STR check: 11


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2013)

Mellsande knows damn well she won't be able to break the strands with strength, so she tries to use her small size and flexibility to greatest advantage and wiggle free of the sticky, nasty things!

(Escape Arist: 17)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3954333/


----------



## Queenie (Mar 4, 2013)

Lealani ref check 1d20+5=24

Lealani nimbly dodges he goo as it flies around her. As her fireballs and friends had taken care of most of the Yuan-ti behind them, Lealani turns and fires her magic missles at the guard (YS2).

3d4+3=9


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarpot and Mellisande try to break free from the goo, to no avail.  Lealani blasts one of the Yuan-Ti sentries that hasn't become stuck, as Nerin finished off his two opponents.  

The second yuan-ti sentry is able to escape the zone of goo though wounded, while the first is still stuck fast.  The one that moves away activates his _shield_ from his belt, adding to his defenses.  The regular yuan-ti scout is also unable to move this round.
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956357/[/sblock]

Arkos screeches and descends upon the three yuan-ti mechanics, and as they are unarmed and unprepared they shout and retreat while the winged Arkos perches upon the readied craft.  The craft is inside a platform cut out of the ziggurat near the top and covered by the ziggurat's overhanging roof.  There is space for three more flyers, though no others are present.  As Arkos watches the trio flee down some stairs, a new figure emerges from the stairway's depths.  Arkos' reptilian eyes are calmly met by those of gold-skinned Andvari, the Betrayer.

OOC: Nerin and Lealani did not move, so I won't have them reroll to see if they are stuck again.  However, when they do move again they will need to make another save since they are still in the effected area.

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0

Init:
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15
Lealani: 14
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9
Andvari the Betrayer: 2


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarpot continues struggling with the goo, this time his effort are more effective.

Str: 16


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2013)

Nerin moves nimbly through the goo towards the temple entrance. (headed towards  YS2 , but I think I can only get as far as E12)

1d20+11=21


----------



## Queenie (Mar 7, 2013)

Lealani activates her own Girdle of Shield, preparing for the continuing battle.

[sblock] ooc: will Lealani need a check to get out of the goo if she flies up out of it? I wasn't sure since she isn't currently stuck in it. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 8, 2013)

Lealani activates her own girdle, making her equally immune to _magic missiles_.  Nerin moves as nearly gets out of the affected zone.  Sarpot struggles, and although he does not get free, he does feel like some of the goo is coming loose.

OOC: Lowering the DC to get free by 1 for Sarpot and Mellisande.  Arkos and Mellisande up still.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2013)

Mellisande struggles, then sighs. "This is getting embarrassing," she mutters.

Rolled a 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3961722/

(Can she take actions too, or does that count as her action?)


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2013)

Arkos swiftly shifts back into his mephling form.  He shoots Andvari a glare and steps onto the flying disc.  He doesn't know how to operate it but he's going to give it a shot anyway.  Anything to try to keep the advantage away from the Betrayer.  If random activation doesn't work he'll see if he can tip the device over the edge of the ziggurat.

Trying to delay for time he speaks, "Andvari the Betrayer.  You had such potential.  For a golem."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2013)

Andvari suddenly recognizes Arkos, then realizes what he is attempting and rushes forward in an attempt to stop him.  "My you have grown fast.  Your father's research no doubt.  We are both artificial creations in a way, evolved and greater than our forebears.  And I am no betrayer, Henri, just a realist.  Will you force a confrontation in order to see if your father's biological feats will surpass my own father's mechanical?"

OOC: Hmmm.... Arkos doesn't have a skill I can associate with a high-tech flyer.  If Arkos 'Henri' Stoneborn can make a DC 14 Intelligence check, I'll rule that he is able to perform a poorly controlled launch of the flyer before Andvari reaches him.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

Arkos works at activating the flyer.

"_Me_ force a confrontation?  You have twisted every project to your own warped design.  *You* have brought this about, not I."

Arkos almost has it, he can feel it on the edge of activation, but too late...

[sblock=OOC]Int check: 1d20+1=13[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 15, 2013)

On the ground, three of the surviving yuan-ti act.  One of them is able to escape (Y6), while the second gets nowhere and still stuck (YS1).

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3973147/

The escaped yuan-ti throws his spear at Lealani after rushing out of the zone of goo and partially hiding near a tree.  The spear widely misses.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3973153/

The last yuan-ti spins around, but seeing that Lealani activated her shield, he switches targets to Nerin and lets fly his volley of magic missiles (-12 hps to Nerin.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3973183/

Arkos tries, but fails, to launch the flyer.  Just as he feels he is getting close to a proper lift off, Andvari flies at him with a sidekick aimed for his ribs.  Andvari misses Arkos, and the druid has a chance to attempt to fly off again.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3973231/

A grating noise can be heard from below, near the base of the ziggurat at the doors that were being guarded.

OOC: All PCs now need an 18 to escape the goo.

Init:
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15
Lealani: 14
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti: 9 

Map: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2013)

Sarpot finally gets free of the goo, and seeing the shield his partner activated deviated the attention of the wand wielding yuanti, he also activates his shield belt. *"Just you wait, I'll slice you in dices!"*

_Str: 21! Finally! _


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2013)

Arkos continues to work at the flyer in an attempt to rob Andvari of its usefulness but his earlier facility is lost in the pressure of the moment.

[sblock=OOC]Int check: 1d20+1=4

Not sure what sort of action it is to try to activate the flyer.  If he has a standard action left, he'll use his breath weapon on Andvari.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 22
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2013)

OOC: Trying to get the machine to fly is quite complicated for Arkos and he really doesn't have time for anything else.  Still, I'll house rule that in this situation he can pull it off since he's been sitting on the flyer for three rounds now.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally Mellisande manages to wiggle and wriggle out of the entrapping goo, though she has to leave her cloak behind to do it.

Bursting free, she takes stock of the battlefield, noting the last yuan-ti standing, and its attack on Leilani.

The tiny woman sings one of her strange songs, and seems to stretch and blur, like a painting that's being smudged out by the artist's finger. The colors that make up her image snap out into a sort of beam of shifting, blinding light that sprays into the yuan-ti's face!

A moment later, the sharp-eared might hear little footsteps pattering away towards where Arkos contends with Andvari.

Escape roll: 23
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3994786/

(Assuming I can still take an action after an attempt to escape, which if answered before I didn't see , Mellisande casts Blinding Color Surge on the last yuan-ti standing. It turns her invisible for up to 6 rounds and it gets to make a Will save at DC 19 or be blinded 6 rounds.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2013)

OOC: Post-vacation bump.  I'll be updating tonight, but could use actions from Fenris and Queenie.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2013)

Nerin tries to push through the goo to reach the yuan-ti but is unable to make head way.

1d20+4=10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2013)

Mellisande and Sarpot escape the goo at the same time, though Mellisande also casts her spell and blinds the lone yuan-ti scout while disappearing herself.  Sarpot activates a _shield_ around himself.  They can now try to move out of the goo next round, though will need a DC 9 Reflex check to avoid getting stuck once more in the dissipating goo if they do decide to move.  Same for Lealani.

Nerin will be able to move outside of the goo without having to make a check if he goes from F12 to E13 on his way to attacking the last Yuan-Ti sentry standing.  Nerin should go ahead and make his attack and damage roll, if that is his intent.  Arkos catches Andvari full on the chest with his breath weapon (-6 hps to Andvari(), though it seems to have little overall effect.

OOC: Lealani and Nerin still up.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2013)

OOC: Then that is what Nerin will do.

Nerin swings his sword hard into the yuan-ti

1d20+9=27
2d6+12=22


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2013)

OOC: Posting for Queenie she is having some techinical problems.

Lealani, spins and fires off a swarm of magic missles at the yuan-ti who just broke free of the goo (Y6)
3d4+3=11


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2013)

The _shield_ on the yuan-ti sentry might have stopped magic missiles, but it does nothing to stop Nerin's blade.  The hero's sword bites deeply into the creature's shoulder, nearly felling him, while Lealani just barely eliminates the last yuan-ti scout.

The yuan-ti sentry struck by Nerin responds with a flick from his own wand at point blank range into the warrior's chest (-8 hit points to Nerin).  The second yuan-ti sentry struggles, but fails to escape from the goo once more.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018114/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018116/

Andvari strikes at Arkos, who fails miserably at trying to start up the flyer on his second try.  This time he connects with two slams to the mephling's head.  Arkos hears his own cracking bones as he collapses next to the flyer (-36 total hit points to Arkos).  

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018123/

"You may have been so artificial, but in the end you were all too human, Henri, or Arkos, or however you wish to be called."  Andvari moves to start his flyer, but stops as Arkos gets back up.  The golem stares at him in what would be a human-like expression of surprise.  "How?  How do you still stand, little man?"

Just then the grinding noise at the base of the ziggurat starts again, this time causing the front doors to begin to slide open.

OOC: I didn't see a post where Nerin has a _shield_ up.  I think only Sarpot and Mellisande have activated girdles, unless I'm mistaken.  Goo escape check now down to DC 17, though none of the party is currently stuck.  Arkos is down to 10 hit points and is several dozen feet overhead at the top of the ziggurat.

Init:
Mellisande: 16
Nerin: 15
Lealani: 14
Arkos: 10
Sarpot: 10
Yuan-Ti and Andvari: 9

Map: https://docs.google.com/a/wbsi.com/...hkey=CLDnwrIM&hl=en_US&authkey=CLDnwrIM#gid=0


----------



## Fenris (Apr 10, 2013)

OOC: No, Nerin didn't have a shield up,  but I thought Lealani did. Will post action tomorrow. IC down today will try later.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2013)

OOC: Bump.  Anyone know when invisible castle is coming back online?  The internet gods keep taking away our dice rollers.  Maybe we need to go on an epic quest to restore our internet RPG tools


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2013)

OOC: Try this one: CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarpot shoots a ray of arcane red fire to the nearest Yuan Ti. 

12 to hit, 13 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 19, 2013)

Sarpot's attack slams into the nearest Yuan-Ti sentry, wounding, but not finishing him.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2013)

Nerin attacks the last yuan-ti sentry 
1d20+11=30 (I doubt the crit is necessary)
2d6+12=18

As the last sentry's head rolls from his shoulders Nerin peers into the temple opening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2013)

Mellisande casts a _whelm_ spell at the yuan-ti nearest her, knocking him unconscious, while Nerin finishes off the last yuan-ti sentry.  At the same time Arkos in his flying form takes to the air while he gathers his thoughts in how to take out Andvari.

Andvari ignores Arkos and is able to get the flyer working and begins to lift off a few feet above the platform.  Arkos can see the golem's wounds healing at a rate that is faster from his recently terminated female counterparts.

Nerin peers through the widening doors at the base of the ziggurat in an expression of horror as an armed patrol of yuan-ti bursts outwards in close formation.  There are two giant yuan-ti abominations in the lead wielding metal clubs while a dozen yuan-ti warriors in chain-linked armor and armed with wands and swords appear behind them.  From the light blinking on their girdles, the warriors also seem to have _shield_ spells activated.

OOC: Moved for Mellisande and Arkos just to finish up the round.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]My calculation puts Arkos' hit points at -14.  That's why I hadn't posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2013)

OOC: When I first did the math I came up with a similar number.  When I checked a second time I found him to still be up.  I'll give a third check in the morn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 23, 2013)

OOC:  -5 to Arkos on 7 Feb, -6 on 10 Feb, -2 to Arkos on 18 Feb, -36 to Arkos on 9 Apr. This makes for a total of -49 hit points.  Arkos has 56 hit points when fully healed, so he is still up by +7 hit points.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2013)

Nerin looked at the oncoming horde of Yuan-ti. He whispers a quick prayer to, well he wasn't sure, but some higher power, for protection. He moves into the doorway to engage as many enemy as possible to buy his friends as much time as possible. He calls over his shoulder "Hey all, small army pouring out of the temple. A well placed fireball would be helpful Lealani!". With that Nerin turns to face the horde, his sword at the ready, prepared with uncanny calm to meet what may well be his fate.

OOC: (Cast Shield of Faith +3 deflection bonus to AC)


----------



## Queenie (Apr 25, 2013)

OOC: Fenris here again posting for Queenie. She had surgery last week and isn't quite up to posting yet, but I will keep her up.

Lealani watches as Mellisande drops the last yuan-ti out by them when she hears Nerin's cry for help. Peering past him she sees the oncoming threat and seeing that she has a window of opportunity when the yuan-ti are grouped in the opening, she send a small pea sized bead of fire streaking into the ziggurat opening and tries to time it to detonate about 30 feet inside the opening to minimize damage to Nerin.

Fireball: 6D6 = [5, 5, 5, 6, 5, 6] = 32
  Ref save vs 18 for half damage


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2013)

Arkos swoops down to Nerin and the others shifting at the last moment to land lightly on his feet.

"I tried to stop him from getting a flyer but Andvari is back in the game.  We can't deal with him _and_ and army of yuan-ti; we need to call in our troops before we get overrun."

With a quick motion and a few words Arkos causes a few of the bruises on his body to fade.  He frowns as he was hoping his magics would be a little bit more effective than they were.

[sblock=OOC]Ok.  So it looks like it was just a case of me not updating my hit points in my statblock when we had the opportunity to rest and heal up.  Corrected.

Move: to the group
Swift: shift to mephling
Standard: cast cure moderate 2d8+6=10[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 17
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2013)

Arkos lands this round and heals himself (+10 hit points to Arkos while Nerin readies himself for the inevitable charge.  The guttural growls from the Yuan-Ti behind the doors turn into screams of pain and rage as Lealani's fireball explodes behind and slightly above the two lead abominations.

Yuan-Ti Abomination 1 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Abomination 2 takes 16 points of damage.
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=26072
Yuan-Ti Warrior 1 takes 16 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 2 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 3 takes 16 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 4 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 5 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 6 takes 16 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 7 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 8 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 9 takes 16 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 10 takes 32 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 11 takes 16 points of damage.
Yuan-Ti Warrior 12 takes 16 points of damage.
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=26073

OOC: Sarpot and Mellisande still up.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2013)

Mellisande scowls thunderously at the new threat, and breaks back into visibility as she launches another glob of bright glittery goodness at the oncoming horde.

But when she moves, it's towards Arkos and the machine-man. He's going to need help!

(Glitterdust on the fireball victims...as many as she can get...and move towards the pyramid as fast as her gnomey feet can take her. Sadly, that's not too fast.  Will DC 17 or go bliiiiiind.)


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2013)

"Wait!" calls Arkos.  "The numbers are too great for us to take on on our own.  We must retreat and gather our allies."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Arkos Stoneborn
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 12 (11 flat-footed, 12 Touch) [15 w/ Barkskin]
*AC:* (Predator) 16 (15 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*AC:* (Aerial) 14 (13 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 56 Current: 17
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +3 *Reflex:* (Aerial) +5 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Speed:* (Predator) 50 ft.
*Speed:* (Aerial) fly 40 ft. (good)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 
*Current Conditions in Effect:* 

*Attacks*
Spear +9 (1d6+7 /crit. x3)
Sling +5 (1d3 /crit. x2)
Bite (Predator) +13 (1d4+8 /crit. x2; as magic)
Talon (Aerial) +12 (1d4+7 /crit. x2; as magic)
Breath Weapon (1d8; bludgeoning; Ref 15 for half dmg.)
2 Tentacles (while in Predator) +11 (1d8+7) 10 ft. reach

*Spells Prepared: *
Spell Save: 14 +SL
3rd level: 3; cure moderate wounds, evard's menacing tentacles (PHB2), evard's menacing tentacles
2nd level: 4; barkskin, bull's strength, heat metal, resist energy
1st level: 4; cure light wounds, faerie fire, goodberry, produce flame
orisons: 5; create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, purify food & drink

Backpack: healer's kit (x2), sunrod (x2), thunderstone (x2), tanglefoot bag (x2), smoke stick(x2), bedroll, 2 wand CLW, 19 pebbles of CSW & 5 pebbles of Remove Disease.  food and water.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Lately, I've been feeling a bit burned out on pbp and the only thing I know to do to recharge is to cut back on my games a bit.  This game isn't a stressful game but I haven't been giving it a good effort for a while now, and, with four other players I think it can continue perfectly well without my character.  So, my apologies to all of you (especially DT, Fenris, & Queenie since I've done this to you all once before) but I think it would be best if I withdraw from this game.  Again, I'm sorry, and I hope you all continue to have a good game.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 13, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Lately, I've been feeling a bit burned out on pbp and the only thing I know to do to recharge is to cut back on my games a bit.  This game isn't a stressful game but I haven't been giving it a good effort for a while now, and, with four other players I think it can continue perfectly well without my character.  So, my apologies to all of you (especially DT, Fenris, & Queenie since I've done this to you all once before) but I think it would be best if I withdraw from this game.  Again, I'm sorry, and I hope you all continue to have a good game.[/sblock]




OOC: Oh man, I am sorry to see you go Glassy. I really enjoyed Arkos. Hey I had to take a break last year and get my head back into it. Perhaps you can return. I feel like we are approaching a terminal ending for this game, a rarity in PbP. But as disappointed as I am, I certainly understand and respect your decision.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2013)

OOC: Thanks, I appreciate that, Fenris.  If we are nearing the end I would stick it out until we finish, but for some reason that didn't seem to be the case to me.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2013)

"We can't stop now," Mellisande counters. "We'll never have a better shot at this!"

(OOC - It'd be cool if you could stay with us at least until this plot arc completes...but if not, I totally understand, and it's been fun playing with you. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2013)

*"Call the golems!" *Sarpot says, to no one in particular, he just yells a top of his lungs.

_Sad to see you go! =(_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2013)

OOC: [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] , sorry to see you go, but I understand how hectic things can get.  At this point I think we should all stop.  One of the reasons I haven't posted is because I was mulling over whether to call a halt and how to do it.  I have a very long narrative I've been drafting about the events that are about to unravel, and you are at the last major battle before where I wanted to end the adventure anyway.  Instead of rolling dice to finish this up, I can just narrate how I see the events likely to go and finish it up in one huge post or in a series of shorter posts.


----------



## Fenris (May 24, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] , sorry to see you go, but I understand how hectic things can get.  At this point I think we should all stop.  One of the reasons I haven't posted is because I was mulling over whether to call a halt and how to do it.  I have a very long narrative I've been drafting about the events that are about to unravel, and you are at the last major battle before where I wanted to end the adventure anyway.  Instead of rolling dice to finish this up, I can just narrate how I see the events likely to go and finish it up in one huge post or in a series of shorter posts.




OOC: While I am sad to see the game come to an end, I also know how awesome your end of game narratives are (_vis a vis_ The Last of the Dorinthians. So I vote yes (like I get a vote, DT is the DM) and can't wait to see the narrative.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2013)

It's been a fun ride.

I'm conflicted. I'd hoped for more adventures, but I can also see how the narrative is leading to a very nice conclusion...and I'm as guilty of slowing down as anyone, and more than most.

Thanks very much for taking us on this journey, Deuce!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2013)

OOC: I will stick to whatever the mayority votes, despite I would like to face off for the final battle, I know that DMing such big combats may be a pain.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2013)

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]

Well, I got motivated to write again and so am listening to Michael Hoenig’s Baldur’s Gate soundtracks while I finish this part 1 of 2 portion of the ending out.  Music helps.  Oh, and I had three different possible adventure paths in mind depending on the party’s actions.  This one was in case you lost a battle or were otherwise captured.  It allowed me to up the danger in places by giving you one way out should the dice not be in your favor…
----
The realization of their predicament and the call to retreat came much too late.  The small party of heroes showed that they were a force to be reckoned with in a deadly serious manner, as their explosive fireballs slew and badly injured the yuan-ti forces.  But those same yuan-ti that survived lobbed their own grenades back amongst the party.  It was the badly wounded Arkos who had fallen after that as he used his body to shield the Myconid podling.  To leave their comrade behind was unthinkable, so Nerin carried Arkos onto his back while the badly wounded comrades continued a defensive attack.

Who was the next to go down?  Who was the last?  In the grand scheme it didn’t matter, for no manner of maneuvering would have saved the adventurers.  There was the Betrayer above them in his armed, flying platform, seeing all and directing sorties from both inside the ziggurat and outside in the thick immediate jungles while dropping fireballs of his own.  The heroes fought valiantly, but ultimately succumbed first to great pain, then the welcoming black gloom of troubled sleep.
In the darkness each hero continued to fall into a weightless void, alone in the dark for ages immeasurable.  And within that eternal darkness came a yearning for some sort of contact, a touch of another voice to verify that the hero still existed and was not in some horrid limbo.  That yearning was punctuated by strange moments where could be felt a clammy arm, or overly large black eyes staring forth from breathing masks and strangely-shaped heads.  Then darkness again, but now a voice spoke into the mind of the hero.  No, not a voice, but pure thought making contact and forming sentences more through impressions than actually words.  And as the hero focused on that alien mind the hero found limbo recede slightly and he/she standing on an odd, rocky world with a chill breeze, and a night sky illuminated by two large purple moons, a smaller red one, and starry constellation the likes had never been imagined by man.  A strange tune could be barely heard, like the constant humming of a million voices joined in a shared lullaby.

“Yes, you are alone.  You were always alone.  Your sad people could never help but be alone, lacking the ability to share their minds across endless space.  And so you are dangerous, and will always be dangerous until you are made to join the Song.  As it is you can barely perceive it, even with the help of others.”

The hero had many questions, but focused on one.  Who was this invasive mind?
“You still perceive in the singular.  You do not understand.  Cannot understand.  But to your question, does it matter who we are?  We have much wisdom to show you, if you are ready.”

The hero grew angry.  The hero remembered being attacked, hurt and crawling near comrades who called out for help.  The hero wanted to know where they were and if they survived.

“Stubborn and strong.  This is surprising.  They keep surprising.  But they must learn to accept us, or else the void…”

And the hero fell once more, into timeless space and darkness until the need for contact again became almost unbearable.  The hero almost begged the voice and Song to return; to confirm existence and sanity.  But another part refused to give in, and decided that it was better to be forever alone than give in to this sadistic mind that tormented and demanded obedience.

“No, not alone,” a friendlier, familiar voice said.  “I’m here.  I was never alone, and neither were you.  We were always together.”

The hero focused on the voice, and his/her feet found purchase again on rocky earth and alien sky, with the Song lower and even less indiscernible in the background.  It was Lealani who smiled at each of her companions, while they grinned back as they saw each other in turn, well and alive.  “I heard you calling out and I found you.  It was easy once I put my mind to it. ”

“So it was,” Sarpot agreed.  “This turn of events feels to me like some sort of Sathar trick.  But where are we now?  This doesn’t seem like the SS Warden.”

“No, I doubt it is.  Something tells me this is a Sathar world,” Mellisande added.  “Look at the terrain and weird plants.”

“And the stars and the moon,” Nerin adds.  “They are strange, but beautiful.  And I bet if we study those stars long enough we can build a reasonable three-dimensional stellar chart.  In fact, I bet I could pinpoint where this world is just by studying the sky.  I don’t know why, but I feel I understand how to travel the stars and that given a ship, I could find my way somewhere close to here, but with the number of worlds in an area it would still be hard to determine the exact planet.”

Arkos then piped in.  “No it wouldn’t be.  This world has distinct fauna.  If I was to study them some more and the atmosphere, I could determine their gaseous output and take a guess at the color the planet would have from space.  Working together, we could easily determine where this is, and if it is the Sathar homeworld we…”

*stop!*

The word was like a small hammer blow to the brain, causing the heroes to shudder.  They turned and noticed the presence of three odd humanoids wearing breathing apparatuses.  “Stop.  You surprise us once again, but this knowledge is not meant for you.  Forget it and return to your rest.  You have exhausted both your minds and bodies in this pursuit and further exertions may prove harmful.”
The party felt a sudden wave of exhaustion, but Nerin ignored the feeling and pressed on.  “So we are on a Sathar world.  Why should you care if we look to the sky?  We cannot leave without a ship, and so our knowledge is useless.”

The Sathar stopped communicating, as if unsure how to proceed.  It was Lealani who made the realization and fought the suggestion to rest in her anger.  “Because we are not on a Sathar world, are we?  This is all in our minds, a projection of what this world looked like.  A memory perhaps, or a shared vision in your telepathic network.  This is how you indoctrinate humans that came before.”

Sarpot cut in next, his belligerence shattering the remnants of the sleep suggestion as he took several mental steps in this unreality to shout into the faces of his Sathar captives, “If you can show worlds, I want to see my home next.  Show me Earth!  Show me what you have down to my home!”

The trio shifted uneasily, and in Sarpot’s mind he could sense their fear.  Unconsciously, because of his demand, they thought of Earth, and the heroes saw the landscape melt and shift to something new.  A beautiful blue sky and green fields tended by hard-working, but dirty and glassy-eyed fellow humans.  It was a vision of Earth.  Sarpot’s first thought was the stunning beauty of the land around him, but a second more devious thought struck him.  “So the Sathar cannot handle anger well in their telepathic connections.  This is good to know, and so very useful.”

“Earth,” Arkos said next, as stunned as the rest of his companions.  “Yes, the flora seems right, as does the sky.  But there is something wrong with the people.”

Lealani answered, “Brainwashed perhaps.  Or more likely under mental control, but I cannot fathom how they could control a large population constantly like this.  They do not see us, but it is good to know that they are alive.  I keep thinking that this might not be a memory of the Sathar, after all.  I think we are seeing through the eyes of other Sathars through their telepathic link.”

Nerin mused, “But they are alive, and it might be possible to break the link if we can get to Earth.  I just need to get to a ship.  The SS Warden itself perhaps, or some other craft.  With a ship at my controls I can get us there and we can save them.  We can save all of enslaved humanity.”

Mellisande chirped, “But if we are in the network, can’t we just do it from inside.  The Sathar have somehow linked minds to their Song, which in turn allows them to make suggestions or create outright control.  All we have to do is alter the Song so it doesn’t touch some humans.  Like Lealani said, once you visualize it, it becomes easy.”  And Mellisande reached out and pointed to a dozen of the field workers, who suddenly threw off their glassy-eyed stares and looked around in confusion as if seeing the world around them for the first time.

*Stop!*

The minds of the three Sathar hit the heroes again, causing the vision to swim once more.  Now they were no longer on Earth, but floating in a strange, infinite void filled with stars.

“Will you stop doing that,” Sarpot shouted back angrily, his own mental attack stunning the trio for a brief moment.  The Song was becoming easier to manipulate.

The Sathar’s fear was thick.  “We pleaded for you to stop, demanded even, yet you persist.   We do not know how you are doing this, but you have done damage.  Not irreparable damage, but damage nonetheless.  Now we threaten.  Your bodies are still on the Warden, under our care.  Though your minds are powerful in this plane of existence, they will still die if your bodies were eliminated.  If you do not immediately sever yourselves from the Song and to the connection you share with one another, we will terminate you.  We will now have other Sathar in the Song join with us to make a stronger suggestion for you to rest.”

And suddenly the Song grew in pitch and fever as the stars grew brighter and other Sathar from across space added their own will to the three in front of the party.  A beautiful orchestra punctuated by flashes from a stellar lightshow, drowning out almost all thought with its lullaby.

“The Song,” Mellisande said in wonder.  She could no longer sense anything else but the Song, not even the nearby Sathar or her companions.  Yet she would not give into the suggestion of sleep, either.  The Song was too interesting a thing to study.  “At first it’s beautiful, but then you realize that there is something sadly missing.   It’s like finding out that an entire section of an orchestra is missing.  The Song isn’t a complete song.  It’s a tragic fragment.  A shattered sliver of what once was something much larger and more beautiful; leaving emptiness.  It can never be restored no matter how the Sathar desperately try, but with the combined thoughts of so many Sathar joined with us, an imperfect memory of it can be heard.”  And suddenly the melody changed, and the party understood what she meant by an incomplete orchestra as suddenly there were new sounds.

And across regions of Sathar space there was a stunned, mournful pause as countless minds listened and shrieked in mental anguish over the memory of what was lost...

*STOP!*

The heroes found themselves in their bodies once more, laying under medical equipment on cold, metal slabs.  They were still armed and equipped, for they were no longer considered a threat once under the care of the three Sathar that writhed painfully in front of them.  The mental link somehow remained enough for the heroes to understand their basic thoughts.  _They are not human!  What are they!  Too dangerous to ignore!  Too dangerous to let live!  Kill them!  Kill them!_

The Sathar on the left was the first to recover, and he reached for a dangerous rod that Lealani instantly recognized as a Rod of Distintegration.  One touch would likely outright destroy any of her companions.  She quickly cast a magic missile to stun it, but it barely held onto life as it tried to raise the rod again. She opened her mouth to shout a warning, but then realized that her companions still shared the mental rapport even now that they had been forcibly ejected from the Song.

“Don’t worry, I got this,” Nerin said to her and the other heroes through his own mentally projected words, and in an instant he jumped forward, drew his blade, and severed the arm of the stunned Sathar before it could raise its weapon.  It fell, bleeding out from multiple wounds.  

Sarpot did not turn to see how his companions were doing.  In his mind, he could see their success through the telepathic link.  “I got the one on the right.  Mellisande and Arkos, take the center.”  Sarpot fatally blasted his target, while Mellisande used her magic to stun the last of the trio.  Arkos struck it next, just below the jugular, killing it.  

The party was victorious, but shared a feeling of stunned emotion through their telepathic link.  Arkos said, “It seems the Sathar woke something in us.  There are some implications here that I am beginning to understand.  Give me a moment to piece it together.”

“Sure, but let me say that I’m not too keen on sharing thoughts with Sarpot.  He has no appreciation for the arts,” Mellisande said with a half-smile.

“Well, you actually seem to have to focus mentally to be able to use our new link, and I can also focus on leaving it I’ve just found.  I seem to have a talent for this and think I can teach you some tricks,” Lealani suggested.

“Later,” Nerin answered.  “Right now let’s get out of here.  I just looked out the door to this medical facility and found a large lift that looks to be in the center of this structure.  I’ve a feeling, or perhaps a woken memory, that it goes up to GAIA.”
Sarpot smiled and said, “Good!  Maybe we can get some answers.  Let’s go before any more of these things show up.”

The heroes took the lift, realizing as they climbed that they were in a vertical tube that lay in the center of the Life Tree which provided sustenance to the land below.  As they rode up, they saw the front of the ziggurat was the scene of a recent battle.  Many yuan-ti, wolfmen, and Myconids lay dead on the field, and golems broken and destroyed.  Although the losses were large on both sides, it was clear it was Myconid which was wiped out.  Lealani touched Arkos’ shoulder and said, “They came to save us.  Arkos, I’m so sorry.”

“Yeah.  Me too.”  Arkos could not turn his head away from the sight and stood in bitter silence.  He felt the pod he carried shudder in despair through his new psychic link.  Soon it would become Myconid.  Perhaps the only Myconid left.  _”I’ll protect you.  Soon I will find a place for you,”_ he promised as he patted his new companion.  The pod settled down, reassured, and Arkos heard its reply.  _”My place is with Father.  Father cares.  Father protects.”_

The lift finally stopped at its destination, and the doors opened into a cool, gray, perfectly formed passage made entirely of steel.  In front of them was a huge door with the lettering ‘G.A.I.A’.  “Well, that’s great but how do we get in,” Sarpot asked.

Suddenly a beam shot forth from a glass panel in the center of the door.  “I recognize the following ranking members of the SS Warden staff: Captain Nara Singhe, Lieutenant Commander Kodar Kisharm, Major Marshall Potter, Captain Marcus Leazan, Anya Loki, Trevor Sander, Yuki Shotenboc, Jacques d'Arc, Melissa Athens, Doctor Sarah Granmerest.  But I sense only five standing entities.”  Arkos snorted, as if those words confirmed something he was pondering.  The entity continued, “I am confused, but will follow my directives.  Welcome, senior staff of the SS Warden.  Please enter.”  And with that, the great door lifted, releasing dust and stale air into the passageway.

Arkos was the first to walk in, muttering in disgust, “We’re just children.  Or adults that never got to be children.”
---
To be concluded…


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2013)

Thrilled!!!


----------



## Queenie (Jul 7, 2013)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] , sorry to see you go, but I understand how hectic things can get.  At this point I think we should all stop.  One of the reasons I haven't posted is because I was mulling over whether to call a halt and how to do it.  I have a very long narrative I've been drafting about the events that are about to unravel, and you are at the last major battle before where I wanted to end the adventure anyway.  Instead of rolling dice to finish this up, I can just narrate how I see the events likely to go and finish it up in one huge post or in a series of shorter posts.




I also have to apologize, obviously REALLY late   Life just got extremely hectic, to the point where I've been too tired to even get online. Not that I have many, but all my games have fallen behind, I can't even keep up with my emails! So, it wasn't your game at all, I do so love them DT. This story surprised me from the beginning and I've loved it, even if my own actions haven't shown it.

I absolutely LOVE what you've written up and I am really happy to finally have a game that has a conclusion!! You are a great writer with a lot of imagination and I appreciate that. Can't wait to see the ending!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2013)

I was just glad you guys stuck with it so long despite your schedules.  I have the rough outline for the last part, but I have three straight weeks of work coming up with no weekends, and work and a two-week class when I return.  I promise I will get it done, but it might be awhile depending on when I can get free.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, we weren't expecting health issue after health issue to take up all our time!

That's a lot of work without a break! I hope it calms down for you soon. In the meanwhile, we anxiously await the ending


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry it's taken me so long to chime in, but I really do appreciate the time and effort you put into that.

It's nice to have closure. Very nice. Especially such dramatic closure.

Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2013)

I concur with the others: the wrap-up is going great.  Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2014)

Arkos was the first to walk in, muttering in disgust, “We’re just children. Or adults that never got to be children.”

“Explain,” thundered a metallic, hollow voice from inside the dark chamber ahead.  The doors slid closed once more as the heroes entered, their footsteps echoing on the smooth, steel floor.  Dim light was provided via several machines with flickering lights and by a large, glowing red lens resting high on the far wall.  The red lens flickered and moved in a manner resembling an eye falling upon the group.  Once more the voice bellowed, “Explain.”

Arkos understood the request and gestured to the others while he answered.  “Gaia, we are the children of the CS Warden staff, or perhaps the genetic clones of them.  I am Arkos, this here is Mellisande, over there is Sarpot, the tall one is Nerin, and last but not least is Lealani.  I believe that if you were to examine us closely you would find the genetic imprints of our parents among us.”

A crimson beam of light issued forth from the red lens and traced a pattern over each of the heroes.  “Mellisande has the imprint of Melissa Athens, Keeper of the Arts and musical prodigy.  Also of Doctor Trevor Sander, renowned robotics engineer and computer programmer.  Sarpot has the genetic code of Marshall Potter, CS Warden Chief of Security, and of Sarah Grammerest, ship psychologist.  Arkos, you have the genetic imprint of Jacques d’Arc, the Warden’s expert on Alien Biology.  Also, of Yuki Shotenboc, who wrote several journals on Earth Plant Biology and Terraforming.  Lealani, I detect DNA traces of Marcus Leazan in you, the ship Meterologist and travelogue journalist.  And of Anya Loki, the ship Physicist.  And Nerin has the genetic sequence of Nara Singhe, CS Warden Pilot and that of Kedar Kisharm, CS Warden Navigator.  It would seem that you are their human children, the few that survived the attack on the nursery, but I also detect among you many more dormant human genetic strings and also a large range of non-human genetic strings from various species, both animal and plant.”

“Watch it, pal.  I’m all man,” Sarpot growled.

The voice paused for a moment, briefly unsure how to proceed.  “No offense was meant, Sarpot.  The genetic strings I detected are rarely active in your genetic makeup, and those that have been activated seemed to have been done in order to enhance certain attributes of yours such as heightened strength or intelligence.  It seems that the primary purpose of the genetic coding was to make you into a walking DNA library.  I theorize that you were altered in this way so that your native colony of Luna would not be completely obliterated by the Sathar threat.  There was some talk of this before.  It was only theoretical at the time, but was named the Metamorphosis Alpha project.”

Mellisande reasoned, “So we are the key to revitalizing not only our people, but our world.  But we do not need to do so.  What we need to do is push the Sathar out from the CS Warden and find the survivors.”

Gaia responded, “I detect there are no longer any human survivors outside of you five.  The remaining non-Sathar species have recently been reduced to numbers that make their continued survival doubtful.  Further, the CS Warden has been trapped inside a wormhole for decades, and the power supplies I have been managing as the Geological/Biological Artificial Intelligence and Analysis system are near exhaution due to overuse and age.  We were not meant to travel this long without maintenance service and retrofits.”  

“The CS Warden was one of a dozen colony ships attempting to escape the incursions into the Terra Star System.  Because the CS Warden was a generation ship, it had been already travelling for a long time in the search for habitable systems.  The crew went into hibernation stasis pods once the CS Warden opened a wormhole for the jump into its new target star system, one that the other colony ships had already made the safe jump towards.  Unbeknown to the crew, a Sathar ship had followed it and docked with the ship.  Most of the spent decades went by as the long-lived Sathar tried to enter the ship, but were pushed back by the ship defensive system.  Unfortunately, the computer running the ship defenses was intelligent enough to defend against boarders, but not intelligent enough to send war robots into the Sathar vessel in order to retaliate.  This meant that the Sathar would spend many years designing and constructing their own war machines to broach the Warden.  There was always the assumption that an attempt to board the Warden would occur during combat operations where the crew would be awake and active, so there was no protocol for the ship’s defensive computer to try and awaken the crew, nor was there an attempt to inform me, so that I could release the many hundreds of human farmers and workers in the biosphere levels who might also have assisted.  Eventually the Sathar figured out how to reprogram the human machines and began to move further into the ship.  A red alert was called, and I took over defensive operations as my programming was allowed greater latitude to examine the situation.  First, I turned worker robots into makeshift fighting robots and increased production on a new line of war machines that were to be stored in the biosphere levels.  When my efforts did not suffice, I began to use the Metamorphosis Alpha project to create creatures who could fight the Sathar, but had trouble developing them in great enough numbers to be effective.  Then I woke the human crew who in turn began to arm the biosphere humans and teach the developed mutations.  Every action seemed to come a bit too late as all we succeeded in doing was delay the inevitable.  The CS Warden core is failing, our defenses have collapsed, and it is only a matter of time before the Sathar gain access to the navigation files I have hidden in order to leave the wormhole.  Once out of the wormhole, they will find the last coordinates of space in which the human colony ships had fled, and finish off mankind.  Which is why I am prepared to overload the core and destroy both this ship and the connected Sathar vessel.”

“And what of us?”  Nerin demanded.  “I refuse to just roll over and die after all this fighting.  You can give up if you wish, but at least allow us the chance to attack the Sathar and win the day.”

Gaia responded, “The only reason I have not overloaded the core is because of you.  You are here, and that itself is a small victory.  I have a ship waiting for you in the docking bay near here.  It has a small bit of weaponry and scientific exploration equipment on board as it was used by your parents to observe planets and their suitability for life.  If you can make it to the ship, I will initiate the navigation sequence which will terminate the wormhole and deliver us into normal space.  You will have only a short window to escape before I finish the countdown to detonation.  And you must hurry.  As we have been talking, I have sensed increased robotic and Sathar activity in the nearby halls.”  The doors behind the heroes slid open once more.

“Thank you, Gaia.  We won’t let you down,” Lealani promised.

“I am a machine, Ms. Lealani.  I am not ever ‘let down’.  However, I am sure your parents would have been pleased to know that you all, and therefore the genetic history of the colony planet of Venus, still survives.”

“As does the hope for mankind, if I have anything to say about it.  Let’s go,” Nerin demands.

The group quickly traversed the corridors, guided by flickering lights that traced arrows along the floor, courtesy of Gaia.  With this help they were able to navigate through most of the new combat patrols all the way to the sealed doors leading to the docking bay.  But there, standing proudly with his hands clasped behind his back, stood Andvari the Betrayer.  He looked upon the five somberly and said, “This is one of several sealed doors we had not yet accessed, but I had guessed Gaia might have let you to actually meet with her, and therefore she might allow you into the exploration ship.  It was a slight chance, but with catastrophic implications.  I suppose this means she has the means of letting you escape?  And if so, that she plans to blow up the ship before allowing the Sathar loose.  She told me the last bit of her thoughts when we were still on speaking terms.  In happier times.”

“Andvari, step aside.  Gaia also explained that the Sathar had manipulated the machines on this ship.  They likely altered your programming and turned you against humanity.  You must understand that your current reasoning comes from the Sathar and not from yourself,” Mellisande stated firmly.

“You think I’ve been twisted, then?  Perhaps I have been.  I have long wondered about that myself, but the Sathar have shown me the larger picture.  The Sathar empire stretches across numerous systems, and they are truly powerful.  And yet, there are other threats out there that even the Sathar fear and that humanity cannot yet face.  If humanity could not stand against the Sathar, how would it face the K’kree?  The Mechanons?  The Dark?  The Sathar would enslave humanity for their labor and resources, but in doing so humanity might survive what is coming and could free itself in the future.  There is nothing to be gained by humanity losing, but weakening the Sathar so that even that chance for survival is gone.”

Sarpot cracked his knuckles on both fists as he approached, “Enough of this.  He’s stalling and we’ve got more patrols coming.  Let’s end it.”

Andvari crouched into a fighting stance and answered, “You are right.  I am stalling and two nearby patrols are nearly here.  I doubt I can fight all five of you at once, but I am willing to die for my belief.”  The android leapt forth with a metal fist encased in silicone flesh and danced with the weapons of the heroes.  It was a deadly, but quick fight, and although Andvari was able to regenerate, what he wasn’t able to do was repair the damage from Sarpot’s decapitating strike. 

Sarpot grabbed the android’s head and stared into the light of its fading eyes.  “And so, in the end, you finally know failure.”

“You can talk to his head and ponder deep thoughts later.  We’ve got company,” Arkos said as he tossed a grenade down the corridor, resulting in a large fireball and the sound of twisting metal.  “Looks like several golems or warbots or whatever.”

The doors to the docking bay opened and the party raced through, dodging the laser blasts that followed them.  Just as quickly, the doors slammed shut, but the sounds of blasting and metal went unabated.  It was unknown if the sealed door could hold forever, but the heroes took no chances, approaching a sleek assault scout with the words ‘Warden’s Hope’ etched on the side.  They entered the lowered ramp and took positions inside the vessel.  Mellisande sat at the computer system monitoring power and system status, touching the keys fondly as she absorbed the interface.  Sarpot sat in front of weapons targeting and controls, grinning ear to ear as he checked out the laser batteries and fully equipped missile racks.  Arkos made himself comfortable at the science section, where he was able to safely stow his nearly ready Myconid spore.  Lealani took over communications for now, but took note of where the planetary scanning equipment was for future use.  And Nerin sat in the captain’s chair , his weapon placed to lean on a nearby terminal.

“Powering up systems, Captain,” Mellisande informed Nerin as her genetically instilled memories took a life of its own.

“Sensors online.  I am detecting a power surge in the SS Warden’s core.  Also changes in the Warden’s engine signatures indicate that the wormhole termination sequence is commencing,” Arkos announced.

“And will you look at that,” Lealani announced as she put the ship’s camera view onto the front screen of the bridge.  There they could see the docking bay open and the strange ether of wormhole space flickering in front of them.

“We won’t have long now.  I’m getting us out of here,” Nerin announced.  The ship lifted with almost complete grace, his own installed memories making his piloting of the scout come second nature.  The ship left the docking bay as the CS Warden began to shudder.

“All our weapons point forward, but you keep us pointing away from the two ships until the explosion.  If the Sathar survive, you’re going to need to turn us back around so I can try to take a shot.  Hopefully, the Sathar have forgotten how to defend their vessel after all this time,” Sarpot said grimly.

With that a section of wormhole space budded open and Nerin guided the ship out just as Arkos announced, “Take evasive.  I detect two large explosions from behind us.  The CS Warden and the Sathar ship.

Nerin took heed, driving the assault scout into a 90 degree angle change of direction.  Shrapnel flying at high velocity through space could tear holes in the ship if they made contact.  After a few moments the crew began to feel safe and elated while they stared in wonder at the star-filled blackness of space on their view screen.

“It’s beautiful,” Mellisande said.  “We did it!  We made it out, but to where?”

“I am detecting several solar systems within range of our jump drives.  If humanity did survive out here long enough to settle, we should be able to detect which ones are populated through energy signatures and traces of ion emissions from ships.  It shouldn’t take too long,” Arkos suggested as he began to studiously work out the details at his terminal.

“Communication signals, too,” Lealani stated.  “In fact, I’m receiving a signal now a short distance away from us broadcast on multiple frequencies.  Putting it on ship view screen now.”

On the screen could be seen a mature female human in a gray jumpsuit.  Her head was bleeding from a wound and responders were putting out a fire behind her.  Most of the remaining bridge crew were human, but there were also several odd beings that the heroes would later identify as Vrusk, Dralasite and Yazirian.  “This is Free Trader Beowulf <static>.. we are <static> attacked by <static> pirates.  There are no UPF military <static> in this sector.  We <static> help… Please someone… <static> can’t hold <static> much longer...”

Mellisande took a quick look at her terminal and said, “Captain, I calculate we can make it there in minutes.  Even less if you don’t mind straining the engines, which I assure you I can fix afterwards.”

Nerin answered, “Make it so, Lieutenant Commander.  Lieutenant Sarpot, ready your weapons.  I want you to focus laser batteries at the threats when we come into range.  Hold off from engaging with missiles until we are sure the pirate vessels are standing off at a range that will make them safe to employ without endangering the Beowulf.  Commander Arkos, keep your sensors trained and let me know how many of the bastards are out there.  Lieutenant Lealani, patch me into their communications.”

“Free Trader Beowulf, this is Captain Nerin Kordsarm of the Warden’s Hope.  Come in Free Trader Beowulf, can you hear me?  Hang in there Beowulf, help is one the way!”








OOC:       [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]       [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]       [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]       [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]       [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]
Thanks for playing!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2014)

Hee hee! Nice Traveller reference. 

Now you have to run THAT. (^_^)

Thanks for the game. I still remember it, and it was great fun.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 25, 2014)

Great read! Thanks for this summer solstice present!


----------



## Queenie (Dec 28, 2014)

LOVE the write up, thank you!!!


----------

